# [Complete] Project Prodigious - OCN's March 2013 MOTM!



## adamski07




----------



## adamski07

One by one I'll work on each part of the case until I get them done. Here's the table of contents for this project.

You can check out the photos of all the parts I am using through this table of contents.

*Table of Contents:*

I. *Left Side Panel -Finished, but I wont be using this for the project.* *1/30 - revised panel is now done!*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



a. First cut and final design of left side panel
b. Cutting the side panel and safety tips!
c. Exterior design initial cut
d. Moree cutting for bottom design
e. Bottom design installed!
f. Primed and installed!
g. Primed the side panel
h. Top window design top layer! 
i. Final Pics of the Left Side Panel!
j. Final photo of revised left side panel
k . Photos of Final Left side panel


II. *Right Side Panel- Finished*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



a. Right Side panel Final Design!
b. Done cutting.. what 's next? 
c. Right side panel cutout and first coat.
d. Complete process and Final photos of Right side panel!



III. *Front* - *Finished*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



a.Front cutout for the RAD mount and HDD cage
b.Front 240 RAD mount done!
c. Done painting front. Rived it to the chassis as well!
d. Final Photos of Front Panel



IV. *Top* - *Finished*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



a. Top Fillport(done)
b. Top RAD Cover



V. *Back - Finished*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



a. Finished cutting the back plate for I/O shield! 
b. Two 60mm Fan Grills/Mounts! 
c. 60mm Fans Mounted!
d. PSU Cut
e. Riveted the I/O shield.
f. MATX Mod is now 100% done!
g. PSU Grill done and installed!



VI. *Inside*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



a. Removal of ITX Mobo Tray!
b. Removal of back panel for a custom back panel!
c. Installation of new back panel and test fit of RADS, PSU and more!
d. A little cut out inside the case for more space!
e.240 RAD mount at the right side. Back plate and Mobo plates!! more!!
f.Connected Mobo plate to Back panel, Mobo Standoffs! PSU, Mobo, and side panel test fit! 
g. Finished cutting the back plate for I/O shield! 
h. Side RAD mounted and 60mm Fans Mounted!
i. MATX Mod is now 100% done!
j. 2nd coat update for backplate and mobo tray!
k. Mobo tray painting's done! 
l. HDD Cage and two front 120mm intake fans
m . "feet" for mobo tray support
n. Painted RADs and HDD Cage Painted and installed.
o. Placement of pump top and res. GTX 680 installed!
p. Fillport, RES and Pump installed!
q. PSU grill and RES bracket painted!
r. Custom loop is done!


Parts:
cheap DIY acrylic bender
Maximus Gene V Arrived!
Water Cooling Stuffs!
More awesome parts arrived(Fans, pump top, RAM, and more!)
MDPC-X Sleeves 
New pump top and res!
More sleeving stuffs! (crimper, pins , and etc)
BitFenix Hydra Pro
adamski modz hoodie  lol


----------



## Snyderman34

Subbed. I love watching Prodigy builds. Thinking about one myself now. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Subbed. I love watching Prodigy builds. Thinking about one myself now. Can't wait to see it!


Thanks for the sub! Yeah, can't resist building one for my self.







Let me know once you go with a prodigy build too.


----------



## sockpirate

Looking good man, if you need any reference check my completed log , http://www.overclock.net/t/1295150/build-log-another-bitfenix-prodigy-build/80#post_18306373


----------



## RidicUlust

Subbed!


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Thanks for the subbed! Yeah, can't resist building one for my self.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know once you go with a prodigy build too.


Will do! Mine probably won't be anything special hardware wise (I have some parts already laying around), but I may look at doing something over the top with one. Just gotta save that cash!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Looking good man, if you need any reference check my completed log , http://www.overclock.net/t/1295150/build-log-another-bitfenix-prodigy-build/80#post_18306373


Cool. Very nice build. Love the water cooling stuffs you got on yours!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Will do! Mine probably won't be anything special hardware wise (I have some parts already laying around), but I may look at doing something over the top with one. Just gotta save that cash!


Same idea here. I have my main rig for gaming and I just don't wanna see those other hardwares laying around. If I could save a little, I might as well upgrade other parts for this build or maybe go with a custom water cooling and sleeve the PSU cables. We'll see.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Just a heads up. EVGA Stinger is not coming out till november or even longer something to do with the pcb change


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Just a heads up. EVGA Stinger is not coming out till november or even longer something to do with the pcb change


I saw Jacob's post on EVGA forum and he mentioned that. I am not rushing the build and this might take a while due to work and school.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> I saw Jacob's post on EVGA forum and he mentioned that. I am not rushing the build and this might take a while due to work and school.


That's all right for you then. I might upgrade to evga stinger to. Since i really like the black and red color


----------



## tt-Prodigy15

@adamski07 Yeah im in the same boat too, just waiting for Evga to get there Z77 Stinger out. Its taking a while


----------



## Arcalys

Good luck with the build ! I'm interested in that case too, subbed


----------



## adridu59

Nice, looking forward to see the eVGA board.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Subbed for my casemodding twin. Stinger's a solid looking board, we need an LGA 2011 mini ITX board.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Subbed for my casemodding twin. Stinger's a solid looking board, we need an LGA 2011 mini ITX board.


lol at case modding twins.. Good job on the window and painting btw. More on project Michelle please









Anyway, got some acrylic sheet, sand papers and primers today. On Monday, the case and spray paints will be here. Will up some pics later today. Also, I cancelled my RAM order and will look for another RAM for this build.

Thanks for everyone who subbed!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> lol at case modding twins.. Good job on the window and painting btw. More on project Michelle please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, got some acrylic sheet, sand papers and primers today. On Monday, the case and spray paints will be here. Will up some pics later today. Also, I cancelled my RAM order and will look for another RAM for this build.
> Thanks for everyone who subbed!


Thanks much, I'm changing my ideas a lil bit on what I might do for the other side. Gonna post the theoretical ideas tonight.

Whats the ram plan?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Thanks much, I'm changing my ideas a lil bit on what I might do for the other side. Gonna post the theoretical ideas tonight.
> Whats the ram plan?


Not sure bout the RAM yet. Any recommendation? I need a red or black colored RAM.

I uploaded some pics on first page including the SSDs and PSU. More on Monday!


----------



## brownieapple

+sub there buddy. i can't wait to see this get completed!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brownieapple*
> 
> +sub there buddy. i can't wait to see this get completed!


Thanks bro! I will post case pics tomorrow afternoon.







I have lots of plans for this build, I'll work as fast I could to get this done!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Thanks bro! I will post case pics tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have lots of plans for this build, I'll work as fast I could to get this done!


I cannot believe I have to say this to you. DO not rush. that's how 90% of mistakes are made.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I cannot believe I have to say this to you. DO not rush. that's how 90% of mistakes are made.


Unless you plan ahead then you're fine.







This is going be a simple modification. Nothing to worry about rushing stuffs. And not that I will rush everything, rather I'll put time for this build. I don't want to leave this build unfinished like what I did on Project Noisy Lanboy. haha..


----------



## Pidoma

subbed. Can not wait till complete!


----------



## adamski07

Arctic White BitFenix Prodigy!!



Later, ill start measuring and brainstorming on what I could do on this case! I'll surely keep everyone updated! Thanks for those who subbed!


----------



## longroadtrip

Can't wait to see what you do with the prodigy! subbed...


----------



## adamski07

Please help me decide what cut im gonna do on left side panel.





I kinda wanna do the first one. What do you guys think?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Top half of the third one with the bottom of the first one.


----------



## adamski07

THIS?


----------



## Ksunami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> 
> quote]
> 
> this one for sure.
> 
> Sub'd this looks like a sweet build, I really like these cases. I wonder about the GPU though, it seems like it would be a tight fit for most high end cards


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ksunami*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one for sure.
> Sub'd this looks like a sweet build, I really like these cases. I wonder about the GPU though, it seems like it would be a tight fit for most high end cards
Click to expand...

This is not for gaming. I have a dedicated gaming rig. It's a htpc build and 7770 is the best choice for my maximum budget!









Thanks. I think I'm going for the first one. I'll try to cut it tonight.


----------



## adamski07

Small update here.

Did my first cut. Now I'm ready to create lines on the side panel and cut it for a windowed side panel.













Here's the final design.


----------



## jackofhearts495

Prodigy ftw! Subbed


----------



## adamski07

I'm cutting the window now, but I have to stop. It's 7pm and I'm doing this in our garage







I'll continue cutting it tomorrow.

Btw, Safety tips for those who will try modding/cutting. Always wear gloves, protective eye-gear, and hearing protection(optional) before you start.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> I'm cutting the window now, but I have to stop. It's 7pm and I'm doing this in our garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll continue cutting it tomorrow.
> Btw, Safety tips for those who will try modding/cutting. Always wear gloves, protective eye-gear, and hearing protection(optional) before you start.


I'm Iron Man. Protection is overrated









I'd like to see where this is going


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I'm Iron Man. Protection is overrated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see where this is going


lol.. Well, it's your choice not to have any safety gears.







Thank you, hope you subbed!

This is just one of many modification to be done on this build


----------



## golfergolfer

Definitely looking great! Cant wait to see the finished product with the new colours and mods


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> lol.. Well, it's your choice not to have any safety gears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, hope you subbed!
> This is just one of many modification to be done on this build


Whenever someone posts in a thread, they're subscribed to the thread automatically.

People who posts "Sub'd" just wanted a post so that they can get an update. Just wanna let u know


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Whenever someone posts in a thread, they're subscribed to the thread automatically.
> People who posts "Sub'd" just wanted a post so that they can get an update. Just wanna let u know


Right. But I think they don't get notified unless you really hit the "Subscribed" at the top and choose your preferred notification.
Btw, will continue cutting this afternoon and tomorrow is going a be a whole day of modding.









I just ordered some button head anodized red screws and lock nuts.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Right. But I think they don't get notified unless you really hit the "Subscribed" at the top and choose your preferred notification.
> Btw, will continue cutting this afternoon and tomorrow is going a be a whole day of modding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered some button head anodized red screws and lock nuts.


Man I wish I could have a day off to mod.

If you post in a thread it automatically goes to your default choice, eg mine is site and digest only unless I am the OP, then I get emails for updates.

Cant wait for more pics!


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Right. But I think they don't get notified unless you really hit the "Subscribed" at the top and choose your preferred notification.
> Btw, will continue cutting this afternoon and tomorrow is going a be a whole day of modding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered some button head anodized red screws and lock nuts.


Some of us just say "Subbed!" to show support









... I wish there was a way to know how many people are subscribed to a thread.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> Some of us just say "Subbed!" to show support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I wish there was a way to know how many people are subscribed to a thread.


i like that idea.. Atleast a poll of likes and dislikes for the thread.. You know, there are some threads that contains misleading or wrong information. In this way we could easily find out if it worth to read or not.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> Some of us just say "Subbed!" to show support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I wish there was a way to know how many people are subscribed to a thread.


A counter or something at the top of the page would be cool


----------



## Ironman517

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I'm Iron Man


Don't lie to people









@OP what color are you thinking of painting the case? Are you going to use a clear window or tinted?


----------



## adamski07

Ironman, It will a black/ant/fire red colors with a little white maybe. Not sure yet, I will be painting it once I finished all the modification. I am not gonna waste paint and redo the modification once I found any mistake on it. And yes, it will be a clear acrylic window.

I just got home. I'll take a little rest and will continue cutting the side panel!


----------



## adamski07

Feeling lazy today on finishing the cut on the side panel. Tho, I'm done already on the bottom cut.

Anyway, since I don't have a theme for this build, I'm thinking of having one. STT suggested a formula one/car theme build before. So I was thinking of the McLaren Mercedes-Benz SLR. I made a design(not final) for the front. What do u guys think?


----------



## golfergolfer

I think it could look really good but how do you plan on putting that there? like cut it out? sticker?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> I think it could look really good but how do you plan on putting that there? like cut it out? sticker?


Will cut it on acrylic and stick it in front. I don't want to mess with the one I have in the front panel. I chose acrylic so I could change the design if it doesn't impress me.
Tomorrow, you might see it done.


----------



## TA4K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Feeling lazy today on finishing the cut on the side panel. Tho, I'm done already on the bottom cut.
> Anyway, since I don't have a theme for this build, I'm thinking of having one. STT suggested a formula one/car theme build before. So I was thinking of the McLaren Mercedes-Benz SLR. I made a design(not final) for the front. What do u guys think?


I don't really like the McMerc design, sort of makes it a Merc rather than a Mclaren. Also the McMerc SLR was mostly a Merc with some McLaren bits. I would keep it clean and just put McLaren in small black letters or something. Maybe even somewhere put something as a homage to the great New Zealander who started it all, Bruce McLaren.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TA4K*
> 
> I don't really like the McMerc design, sort of makes it a Merc rather than a Mclaren. Also the McMerc SLR was mostly a Merc with some McLaren bits. I would keep it clean and just put McLaren in small black letters or something. Maybe even somewhere put something as a homage to the great New Zealander who started it all, Bruce McLaren.


I don't really like it too actually. lol. I didn't have any theme in the first place and my plan was modify it with whatever comes up on my mind. I just don't want it to be a plain mod. I can easily change the name and theme whenever I want. Any suggestion? Also, none of my modification would be affected if there will be any changes on theme/name.


----------



## pac0tac0

its your build, but please do not put a merc badge on a mclaren build. why not just use the current mclaren badge? use a red led, and it will glow a nice red like the badge, then spray the edges black.


----------



## adamski07

Yeah. I'd rather use this one.



Let me try if I can make this one. I'll be back with designs.

Here:



Or maybe a simple one like this:


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I wouldn't put it Diagonal, I'd put it level and elevated about an inch from the bottom of the ODD, then put the ADAMSKI MODS logo at the bottom.


----------



## adamski07

Let's leave the front for now. I want to focus on the side panel.

Another update!

The window cut isn't done yet.







I just don't feel finishing it now.

Here's what I've been doing since morning.

This is a sample cut from last week.


Beleive me, it took me almost two hours just do this one.







From designing, cutting, bending and fitting it there.
I'll make more of this, glue it on the base, add mesh, and stick it on the side panel. I hope you get what I will be doing on this one.





I don't think I can do all of it today since somebody's gonna use the garage.


----------



## adamski07

More cutting!







geeezz, i'm taking too long with just the side panel. lol. I wonder If I'll be able to finish this project before the yr ends..









Tomorrow, I'll bend these acrylics and then paint them. Love the result of the BitFenix Logo.












So here's how the mod gonna go. First off I'll finish left side panel then the other side. I'll be doing lots of work on the other side as well as what I have on the plan. After the two side panels, I'll work on front. I still dont have any designs for this. After the front, I'll work on the top. After case modification, I'll install all the hardware inside. I MIGHT modify the mobo tray for a m-atx, but I totally have no idea yet how to do this. Optional mod I might do as well is sleeving the cable and if more $$ comes, I'll water cool this build.


----------



## golfergolfer

This looks great







But for the life of me I cant remember what you are doing with all of it


----------



## adamski07

Thanks! Here's what I planned for these acrylics.

Not as perfect as I wanted it to be, but it will surely looks a lot better once I paint them and add mesh on those spaces.
(they're not glued yet to the base)

BitFenix Logo( will do back lighting for this)



On the side panel!











Whats gonna happen on the left side panel? Finish the cut at the top, cut the acrylic window, do some awesome exterior design for top window, make holes for the anodized screws, primer, paint, and then install everything. Once I get done on this side, I'll start with the next one.

Sorry If this build/mod is taking too long. I only have 3-4 hours a day and 2-3 days a week to work on this.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Thanks! Here's what I planned for these acrylics.
> Not as perfect as I wanted it to be, but it will surely looks a lot better once I paint them and add mesh on those spaces.
> (they're not glued yet to the base)
> BitFenix Logo( will do back lighting for this)
> 
> 
> 
> On the side panel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats gonna happen on the left side panel? Finish the cut at the top, cut the acrylic window, do some awesome exterior design for top window, make holes for the anodized screws, primer, paint, and then install everything. Once I get done on this side, I'll start with the next one.
> Sorry If this build/mod is taking too long. I only have 3-4 hours a day and 2-3 days a week to work on this.


Ok that is freaking awesome.


----------



## JohnyR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Ok that is freaking awesome.


Agreed! That looks dope


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Ok that is freaking awesome.










Thanks bro. Will have my next update probably tomorrow afternoon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnyR*
> 
> Agreed! That looks dope


haha.. Thanks! I'm currently cutting the mesh for it. Will give you an update tomorrow!


----------



## Arcalys

Nice job man !


----------



## Brissmas

Nice man, looks sick so far


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brissmas*
> 
> Nice man, looks sick so far


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arcalys*
> 
> Nice job man !


Thank you guys!

Another update here!

Primed everything and painted the mesh. I kept the acrylic primed and decided not to paint it until everything is done on the side panel.
I used the mesh from my Antec LanBoy Air case which I don't have any use.






Installed on the side panel



Hope to get this panel done this week!


----------



## Pidoma

Builds like this make me want to get this case. Keep up the good work.


----------



## JohnyR

That. Looks. SICK.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnyR*
> 
> That. Looks. SICK.


^This. Did not see the mesh coming.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> ^This. Did not see the mesh coming.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnyR*
> 
> That. Looks. SICK.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> Builds like this make me want to get this case. Keep up the good work.










Thanks LBA mates.. Can't decide the blend of colors for this. -.- Unfortunately, Home Depot didn't have any 1k grit sandpapers so I can't really start painting this and the side panel. Today's plan is to create the design for the window.. I still don't feel finishing the cut of the side panel window.







haha


----------



## brownieapple

love how you tied a part of the LBA into this build! awesome work so far!!


----------



## golfergolfer

Wow Stunning Looks sooo good I wish I could do this to my dream prodigy one day


----------



## Digikid

Wow this looks awesome! Subbed ( as in actually pressed the SUBSCRIBE link. LOL! )


----------



## adamski07

haha.. Thanks!

Good news! cutting the window's almost done! haha.. Will post a pic after cutting it!









EDIT: Window is done! Camera's battery died so no pic update for now. Next update will be sanding the panel, primer, then painting it.


----------



## barkinos98

sub! hey, why not remove the grill thing on the front panel? i think it would look better. also i would love to steal your idea for the sidepanel, but no prodigy for me


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> sub! hey, why not remove the grill thing on the front panel? i think it would look better. also i would love to steal your idea for the sidepanel, but no prodigy for me


Hey! I don't have any plans for the front yet. Nothing's final for it. Get a Prodigy, modify, and keep it unique!







Show us new concept and designs!


----------



## adamski07

First coat of primer done!







Long way ahead before this gets done.




Hoping to have a finished side panel on Saturday!


----------



## Defunctronin

Nice man, subbed.


----------



## Snyderman34

Ace_Finland inspired me to get ahold of a 600T, and I think you're convincing me to build with a Prodigy. Everything is looking great so far!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Ace_Finland inspired me to get ahold of a 600T, and I think you're convincing me to build with a Prodigy. Everything is looking great so far!


oh im now saving for ITX parts, this man has something!


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> *oh im now saving for ITX parts*, this man has something!


You and me both







I was looking to build a small Minecraft server/folding rig, and I think this would fit the bill


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Ace_Finland inspired me to get ahold of a 600T, and I think you're convincing me to build with a Prodigy. Everything is looking great so far!


Thanks.. Get a prodigy and show us what u got.. This case is great for modding.. Im already thinking of making one once this gets done.. Lol..


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Nice build









In for the finish


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> You and me both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking to build a small Minecraft server/folding rig, and I think this would fit the bill


im scared. the only reason i would ever buy a ITX system is because of space problems/my desktop being too big for those purposes.


----------



## adamski07

This s***s!







I have to get 1k and 1500 grit sandpapers online because none of the local stores here carry such fine grit. More pic updates tomorrow with the final design of the left side panel, but not a finished panel. The sandpapers should be here anytime next week.


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> This s***s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to get 1k and 1500 grit sandpapers online because none of the local stores here carry such fine grit. More pic updates tomorrow with the final design of the left side panel, but not a finished panel. The sandpapers should be here anytime next week.


If you lived in SoCal I'd give you some


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> If you lived in SoCal I'd give you some


Thanks man. Might just start with the other panel while waiting for the sandpapers.


----------



## Pidoma

Do some work while you wait! I love it!


----------



## adamski07

Hey Guys.. Sorry for slow updates. Work and school are pushing me back to keep this going, but I got small update here. Like what I said I am still waiting for the 1k and 1500 grit sandpapers to arrive to continue painting.

This is the top layer for the window.

The plan : clear window, middle layer(colored red), then this top layer(same color as the panel).

Tomorrow afternoon I'll cut the middle and bottom layers.










Dusty G110 Keybbboooarrrdddd!!!










Top layer on the side panel with first coat done!


For new subscribers, I made a table of contents on the first post check it out!


----------



## adamski07

Got the sandpapers today. There should be some updates tonight or if not, tomorrow.







Almost done with this panel. I just can't wait to start the other side.







It should take shorter time since the design is less complicated than I did on the left side panel.


----------



## Defunctronin

Looking forward to more pics


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defunctronin*
> 
> Looking forward to more pics


thank you.. Im currently cutting the last piece for the side panel. Paint it, put them all together and pics will be served.









so far it looks stunning! I hope to.impress at least one of you guys..


----------



## adamski07

Finally! The side panel is done! Actually 99% done.







The BitFenix logo still need the back lighting. I will be doing that after the whole modification of the case.

I'm pretty impressed on the outcome of this work. Unfortunately, this is just one part of the case. There are more to modify.









From this:


To.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
THIS!!!














Front View


Anodized Thumb Screws


On the case!







More pics!!:








Thanks everyone! There are more to come!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

HOLY **** SON!

Uh, wordless, just, wow.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> HOLY **** SON!
> Uh, wordless, just, wow.












I want better reaction.


----------



## Defunctronin

Wow, door looks fantastic man, great work!


----------



## J-Lyons

Remove the text, then it would be perfect.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defunctronin*
> 
> Wow, door looks fantastic man, great work!


Thanks man!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J-Lyons*
> 
> Remove the text, then it would be perfect.


No way!







Anyway, it can be changed to whatever txt I wanted, but I wouldn't put anything on there but my alias.


----------



## adamski07

Ok guys something's stopping me to start the next panel. I was thinking of having a Micro ATX board inside this instead of an ITX. I know my initial plan for this is just a HTPC with low-end graphics card and my spare parts, but I am really liking where this build is going now.

What you guys think of having Maximus V GENE Micro ATX Z77 mobo for this build?


Swap 3570k from my main rig to this build, move my GTX 680(and maybe get another one for SLI), Water cool this build and call it my main gaming rig. Im liking the small form factor of the case which perfect for my small desk.









I know that MATX won't fit inside and I have designed something that will surely let me fit MATX or maybe even a standard ATX board.


----------



## ThePandaman

That would be so sick. That sidepanel, SLI GTX 680, Watercooling,...


----------



## adamski07

Updated the part list :
Quote:


> Case :Bitfenix Prodigy (arrived 10/8/12)
> CPU: Intel i5-3570k (Own)
> Mainboard: ASUS Maximus V Gene Z77(ordered)
> RAM: G.Skill Ripjaw X 16GB(ordered)
> GPU: EVGA GTX 680(own, getting another one for SLI)
> PSU: OCz Modular PSU (Own)
> SSD: Samsung 256GB, 128GB Crucial, and 2TB WD (Own)
> COOLING : Watercooled mosfet, cpu, and gpus


Thanks everyone! next update will be on the design of the inside for fitting MATX board!


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Yep, im in! the only thing that irks me is the mesh from the original door that you can still see, is there any way to cover that up?


----------



## Derek1387

I wonder how tough it would be to mod for mATX... i might have to change my build up depending on what you do...


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> I wonder how tough it would be to mod for mATX... i might have to change my build up depending on what you do...


It will be tough for sure. It will take you time to design and execute it. We will see how bad or good this gonna come up. Wish me luck!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Yep, im in! the only thing that irks me is the mesh from the original door that you can still see, is there any way to cover that up?


Really? I actually liked it.







Definitely there's a way, but sorry I am leaving it like that. Thank you tho.









EDIT: Edited the first post with updated parts list of water cooling. Thanks!


----------



## golfergolfer

Wow this is actually the first time I looked at your new parts list and I must say I feel left out. It will be interesting to me how you cram the dual 120's in and I see that you did go with the AquaComputer pump/res stuff. I cant wait to see how this turns out for you! Best of luck









oh and I don't care what you say about MOTM please put this into it for me! it is so amazing I am speechless


----------



## Fett4Real

What are you using to cut the plexi? Looks great so far....doing a great job. I just ordered a Shinobi, the Prodigy is on the list for the wifes build.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Wow this is actually the first time I looked at your new parts list and I must say I feel left out. It will be interesting to me how you cram the dual 120's in and I see that you did go with the AquaComputer pump/res stuff. I cant wait to see how this turns out for you! Best of luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and I don't care what you say about MOTM please put this into it for me! it is so amazing I am speechless


Thanks man. I linked your log on my first post! Hope you don't mind.







We'll see how it will turn out. I am planning to mount those two in front and at the top of the case. Nothing's final for the loop right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fett4Real*
> 
> What are you using to cut the plexi? Looks great so far....doing a great job. I just ordered a Shinobi, the Prodigy is on the list for the wifes build.


I use router and dremel kit. Heavy piling and sanding to get that result. Patience on spray painting is also a must to get great result. Thanks for checking out!
I'd say get the case now, modify it and enjoy! It's an awesome case!


----------



## JohnyR

I came.. multiple times. That side looks HAWT







nice work


----------



## Fett4Real

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Thanks man. I linked your log on my first post! Hope you don't mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see how it will turn out. I am planning to mount those two in front and at the top of the case. Nothing's final for the loop right now.
> I use router and dremel kit. Heavy piling and sanding to get that result. Patience on spray painting is also a must to get great result. Thanks for checking out!
> I'd say get the case now, modify it and enjoy! It's an awesome case!


If I didnt just buy a few items for my own, it wouldnt be so bad, but for now she can use my laptop. But Im getting a lot of great ideas here.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Really? I actually liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely there's a way, but sorry I am leaving it like that. Thank you tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Edited the first post with updated parts list of water cooling. Thanks!


Well its your mod, ill just shut my mouth now







Looks good either way!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Well its your mod, ill just shut my mouth now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good either way!


Right! I agree with it. I thought it was okay. it compliments the mesh at the bottom.







Again, thanks! keep the feedback going. I need it!


----------



## Dirkonis

That sidepanel is just insane, love the direction so far. Def subbed!


----------



## adamski07

The MATX Asus Maximus Gene V Board arrived this afternoon! Now I'm ready for MATX mod! On my initial plan, I was going to do the right side panel after the other one, but I have few changes to make. I'll work on inside first then continue on the rest. Water cooling parts should be here anytime this week! will upload more pics once they arrive. Thank you. Please forgive my camera/photoshop skills.

*Asus MAXIMUS V GENE Z77*


*ROG*




*This comes in the package! A door knob hanger for Gamers!*


Thanks everyone! this is just perfect for my build!


----------



## longroadtrip

Looking forward to seeing the loop parts!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Subbed!


----------



## Norlig

looks cool man, cant wait to see this finnished


----------



## DatNetherbane

Display picture = my reaction to that side panel.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirkonis*
> 
> That sidepanel is just insane, love the direction so far. Def subbed!


Thank you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the loop parts!


Goodluck on me on that part! haha. I'm still not sure how I am going to mount two 240 RADs in it!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Subbed!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> looks cool man, cant wait to see this finnished


Thanks man. I'm sorry but it might take a while before you see the finished product. Keep checking out the log for updates!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DatNetherbane*
> 
> Display picture = my reaction to that side panel.


Lol. Thanks man! Thanks for passing by. Will keep you guys updated with news updates.

I'm currently waiting for the rads to get here so I can finish my measurements for MATX mod. I'll be using 1/8 thick aluminum for the mobo plate and back panel. It will be a challenge to get this done correctly but I'll get this done what ever it takes. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## adamski07

UPDAAAATESSS!!

So it was a night of refreshing page last night on Danger Den's website. Got some good deal, but this one is more awesome!

Got this box of goodies from FrozenCPU today. I'll be back with picture updates on what's inside the box!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> UPDAAAATESSS!!
> So it was a night of refreshing page last night on Danger Den's website. Got some good deal, but this one is more awesome!
> Got this box of goodies from FrozenCPU today. I'll be back with picture updates on what's inside the box!


Please post a pic of the res in relation to a soda can or somethin, can't find dims anywhere.

(Frozen CPU, so exciting!!)


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Please post a pic of the res in relation to a soda can or somethin, can't find dims anywhere.
> (Frozen CPU, so exciting!!)


I will tonight. I have to go somewhere so you have to wait a bit for it.







The res is beautiful! I love the build quality of it. It's not just a plastic cylinder. Unfortunately, I don't have the pump top yet. FCPU is currently OOS for it so I have to wait.

Btw, which corsair SP ones to get for water cooling? my setup won't be a push/pull config so I need SP fans with good speed for it.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> I will tonight. I have to go somewhere so you have to wait a bit for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The res is beautiful! I love the build quality of it. It's not just a plastic cylinder. Unfortunately, I don't have the pump top yet. FCPU is currently OOS for it so I have to wait.
> Btw, which corsair SP ones to get for water cooling? my setup won't be a push/pull config so I need SP fans with good speed for it.[/quote
> 
> Whatever size your rad is, the SP fans are "static pressure" but the AF fans are "Air Flow" also the SPs are blue and AFs are red in packaging.
> 
> Can't wait for pics!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Whatever size your rad is, the SP fans are "static pressure" but the AF fans are "Air Flow" also the SPs are blue and AFs are red in packaging.
> Can't wait for pics!


Oh. I thought they were all SP fans. I got it! So I will need SP fans for this rads. They come with different colored rings right?

EDIT: OCN is f*ckD up again. Quoting all the message!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Oh. I thought they were all SP fans. I got it! So I will need SP fans for this rads. They come with different colored rings right?
> EDIT: OCN is f*ckD up again. Quoting all the message!


Yes they do. Red Blue and White IIRC. The blade designs however are radically different, so you can tell that way as well.


----------



## adamski07

I think this is what I need for the RADs.

Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition High Static Pressure 120mm Fan



I just got home. Preparing all the stuffs for a picture taking. Will upload it tonight!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> I think this is what I need for the RADs.
> Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition High Static Pressure 120mm Fan
> 
> I just got home. Preparing all the stuffs for a picture taking. Will upload it tonight!


If quiet is more important than performance then yes, I think there's a high performance model as well that is louder but has more SP.


----------



## ivanlabrie

If you need fans check this thread out.


----------



## Derek1387

Thanks for stopping by my log Adamski...

i have been lurking in your thread looking for ideas...

and boy is she pretty.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> Thanks for stopping by my log Adamski...
> i have been lurking in your thread looking for ideas...
> and boy is she pretty.


Thanks man. Too bad, I'm running out of ideas now.







I already have plans and designs for every part of the case, I just need the time and resource to get this all done.
Most interesting part I should say will be the front design. I like the finished design so much. I got no sketch to show tho. Also, the lack of local resource/stores is killing me and most of the time, I have to get everything online.


----------



## adamski07

Here's what's inside the box that arrived today! I'd say these stuffs are gorgeous, especially in person.

*
AquaComputer Aqualis Base for Pump Adapters (34044)*



*Aquacomputer D5 Pump Motor w/ USB and Aquabus Interface*



*EK-MOSFET ASUS M5G - Acetal + Nickel*




*EK-Supreme LTX - Acetal+Nickel CSQ*



*Two Swiftech MCR220-XP eXtreme Performance Dual 120mm Slim Radiator*



*EK Mosfet block installed on the Motherboard!*



Thanks everyone! I need the other stuffs to arrive then I'll start my mod for MATX.


----------



## animal0307

Dang. Nice fab skills. Side panel looks nice.


----------



## golfergolfer

Interesting so you did go with the aqua computer stuff







too bad they were sold out of the D5 pump top :/ Both rads will fit right? I wanna do the same config in mine. oh and I love the little adam in the pics


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Interesting so you did go with the aqua computer stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too bad they were sold out of the D5 pump top :/ Both rads will fit right? I wanna do the same config in mine. oh and I love the little adam in the pics


Had to change the watermark to a simple one. lol. Aqua computer stuffs are perfect for this build. Yes, FPCU are OOS on pump top. I called them and the guy said that it would take a month before they get the top back in stock. Two 240 RADS won't fit inside the case without any modification. I kinda don't want to mess up the front and mount the 240 in there so I have to figure out something else to mount these RADS.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Dang. Nice fab skills. Side panel looks nice.


thanks man! Glad you liked it!


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Had to change the watermark to a simple one. lol. Aqua computer stuffs are perfect for this build. Yes, FPCU are OOS on pump top. I called them and the guy said that it would take a month before they get the top back in stock. Two 240 RADS won't fit inside the case without any modification. I kinda don't want to mess up the front and mount the 240 in there so I have to figure out something else to mount these RADS.


Yes yes I need to make a watermark too







So what are your plans then for the 240's? Do you know yet or is it a secret?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Yes yes I need to make a watermark too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what are your plans then for the 240's? Do you know yet or is it a secret?


Yes, I have a plan, but I am not sure with it yet so I'm keeping it as a secret.


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Yes, I have a plan, but I am not sure with it yet so I'm keeping it as a secret.


Oh I see how it is







well I will be working with my prodigy this weekend so maybe you will share by then


----------



## Fruergaard

Really do look awesome..

Looking forward to see how the Prodigy looks after your mATX mod.

Will you be watercooling the GPU's? and with what blocks?

Also, have you thought what dye/water you will use

(subbed)


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Oh I see how it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well I will be working with my prodigy this weekend so maybe you will share by then


I won't start til I get all the materials and I haven't purchase some of them yet. Btw, what material are you going to use for mobo tray and back panel? I'm planning to use 1/8 thcik aluminum.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruergaard*
> 
> Really do look awesome..
> Looking forward to see how the Prodigy looks after your mATX mod.
> Will you be watercooling the GPU's? and with what blocks?
> Also, have you thought what dye/water you will use
> (subbed)


Thanks man. Yes, GPU/s is/are going to be water cooled. I have EK blocks already on one of my GTX 680 which is on my current main rig. For dye/water thing, I still need to do research. I am using distilled water with red dye on the loop of my current rig.


----------



## NewHighScore

This is the best prodigy I have ever seen... and I seen a lot of prodigy build logs!

simply bleep bleep bleep bleep bleeping AMAZING!!!!! I can't express how awesome this is without cursing.







subbed I can't wait to see the end product. I especially love how you are putting a bigger form factor in there.


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> I won't start til I get all the materials and I haven't purchase some of them yet. Btw, what material are you going to use for mobo tray and back panel? I'm planning to use 1/8 thcik aluminum.


I am not sure what I will use for the back panel something like what is already there, not sure of the thickness. But as for the mobo tray and IO shield I think I will be using my current one in my Core 1000 because making a new one will be really hard. How do you plan on making the back panel and mobo tray?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> This is the best prodigy I have ever seen... and I seen a lot of prodigy build logs!
> simply bleep bleep bleep bleep bleeping AMAZING!!!!! I can't express how awesome this is without cursing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> subbed I can't wait to see the end product. I especially love how you are putting a bigger form factor in there.


Have you seen mine







eh?


----------



## Fruergaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> This is the best prodigy I have ever seen... and I seen a lot of prodigy build logs!
> simply bleep bleep bleep bleep bleeping AMAZING!!!!! I can't express how awesome this is without cursing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> subbed I can't wait to see the end product. I especially love how you are putting a bigger form factor in there.


I have no doubt that I will be great..

But I really have to show you this as well:
http://www.cooledpc.com/build/224


----------



## NewHighScore

That one is just meh.... nothing different than the average nice rig. It is almost just standard to have sleeved cables and matching components. Nothing like the op build imo.


----------



## Fruergaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> That one is just meh.... nothing different than the average nice rig. It is almost just standard to have sleeved cables and matching components. Nothing like the op build imo.


WHAT?

Please read this build log, and hopefully you will see that is much more then just "Standard":
http://www.overclock.net/t/1304413/build-log-of-unobtainable-x79-and-crossfire-in-a-white-bitfenix-prodigy/250#post_18512288


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruergaard*
> 
> WHAT?
> Please read this build log, and hopefully you will see that is much more then just "Standard":
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1304413/build-log-of-unobtainable-x79-and-crossfire-in-a-white-bitfenix-prodigy/250#post_18512288


Probably because it doesn't have exhaust pipes attached to the case and it's not tied in chains to make it _look_ fancy







Not like the insides matter! >.>


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruergaard*
> 
> WHAT?
> Please read this build log, and hopefully you will see that is much more then just "Standard":
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1304413/build-log-of-unobtainable-x79-and-crossfire-in-a-white-bitfenix-prodigy/250#post_18512288


Ok first off I believe you are pooping all over this gentlemans build log by promoting your build linking to it more then once. Not cool.









Second yes upon further inspection that is pretty cool with the oddball mobo and dual gpu and stuff but aesthetically it is just like I said, standard for here at OCN and I am not a fan of braiding the cables like that but it is just my opinion..... again not cool to bring up links to your build while quoting my "your build is the best prodigy ever" comment and saying look here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Probably because it doesn't have exhaust pipes attached to the case and it's not tied in chains to make it _look_ fancy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not like the insides matter! >.>


As for modding and such yes I do want to see it look fancy. Just like the OP has done with his case. It is very different from the average prodigy with a window which is why I like it so much.


----------



## Fruergaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Ok first off I believe you are pooping all over this gentlemans build log by promoting your build linking to it more then once. Not cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second yes upon further inspection that is pretty cool with the oddball mobo and dual gpu and stuff but aesthetically it is just like I said, standard for here at OCN and I am not a fan of braiding the cables like that but it is just my opinion..... again not cool to bring up links to your build while quoting my "your build is the best prodigy ever" comment and saying look here.


Different taste, very well, but to say it's standard...

And now it isn't okay to show ones rig?
I didn't say mine was better or any thing, just whated to show you mine aswell, if you hadn't come across it!

And I did have to link twice so you could see that it's not a standard Prodigy build..

But let's end it here









AdamSki07; do you have any sketch of your plan for the mATX mod?
Looking forward to see, since you said you could cram a normal ATX in there aswell?
Gona make it like FT02 and a vertikal motherboard with I/O in the top?

(that would be awesome







)

(Linked to your awesome build in my log







)


----------



## adamski07

hey guys im okay that you are supporting your opinions. I dont want to bash any other builds here as long as they dont do it to others. The build is pretty cool and as a modder, its a normal/"standard" build for me(no offense intended). I love it! Also take note that modding is different from assembling. One would assemble all the parts and call it his modified rig, that is not right. I cant even consider sleeving as part of modding now since u can get pre sleeved cables now. As for the window, that was my first thought. It's a battle of design that is going on the prodigy builds. Nothing changes execpt the design. One uses apple logo one uses a dragon for example. I am taking my.mod to a new level where i focus on "new layer" which you can definitely see on my side panel and surely on the other parts of the case too. Anyway, thanks for those who stopped by to check my log and more updates will come soon!









edit : I'm sorry I wont make it for standard atx and I dnt hve any sketch for matx mod









Btw, thanks for linking my log to yours!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Adam I look forward to see what comes of this. There's a reason your LBA is regarded as the best of the best in the club. I hope it goes well for you and as usual, any assistance I can be simply ask.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Adam I look forward to see what comes of this. There's a reason your LBA is regarded as the best of the best in the club. I hope it goes well for you and as usual, any assistance I can be simply ask.


Thanks bro. You're always at the top of my list whenever I need someone to help me.







My LBA build was pretty simple. With just a little modification, I achieved that result. That's not gonna happen without the help of our club tho. Will give you a very little update in few minutes.


----------



## adamski07

Small update!

I removed the Mobo tray and tried test-fitting PSU, Two Rads, MATX mobo, and Fans. I have a good chance to fit the two 240 Rads in it!








I might be able to do "*hidden*" rads! hmm interesting huh?









It will be a prototyping night for me to make sure it would work. Tho I won't show anything in relation to it.









(Black plastic garbage bag as background, FTW!







)


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Those thumbscrews are so freakin awesome I should get some.

How you are gonna hide a rad in this, I am interested in.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Those thumbscrews are so freakin awesome I should get some.
> How you are gonna hide a rad in this, I am interested in.


Not really hiding them, more on covering them up.


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Those thumbscrews are so freakin awesome I should get some.
> How you are gonna *hide a rad* in this, I am interested in.


 People hide rads?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> People hide rads?


Well, for small case like Prodigy, you don't want the RADS take over on all over look of your build, especially inside the case


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Well, for small case like Prodigy, you don't want the RADS take over on all over look of your build, especially inside the case


 Put it on top like your LBA


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> Put it on top like your LBA


LOL!







I looked at my LBA and laughed on what I did on it! But believe me or not I'm actually going to do it again, but like what I said, I'm covering it up with something to "hide" it


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> Put it on top like your LBA


Nawh you can't remove the handles without affecting the ascetics rather largely. It'd be bad.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I say put one 240 in the back vertically, remove pci slots do some vertical mobo thingie and somehow have an e-atx mitx rig. Bet you can! xD


----------



## HPE1000

SUBBED


----------



## odin2free

I like it laying flat the mobo that is specially now knowing that x2 240mm rads fit in the case..
Argh only need two grand and I can build mine.
Haha

I seriously love this build log,
Keeps me looking around for awesome parts and design ideas to get my head runnin..

Deffinitly like to see what kind of spaceship mold you will put on the outside of the prodigy case







more rads always way fun to see what it can do plus with winter keeping water nice and cool not completely frozen but cooler oh man mini builds competing for highest clocks haha

Love it love the build love Ocn


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I say put one 240 in the back vertically, remove pci slots do some vertical mobo thingie and somehow have an e-atx mitx rig. Bet you can! xD


you think it is that easy?







and are you serious on E-Atx??  I don't know how I am gonna fit 13" board together with two 240 rads in there. haha.. Thanks tho!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> SUBBED


Thanks man!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> I like it laying flat the mobo that is specially now knowing that x2 240mm rads fit in the case..
> Argh only need two grand and I can build mine.
> Haha
> I seriously love this build log,
> Keeps me looking around for awesome parts and design ideas to get my head runnin..
> Deffinitly like to see what kind of spaceship mold you will put on the outside of the prodigy case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more rads always way fun to see what it can do plus with winter keeping water nice and cool not completely frozen but cooler oh man mini builds competing for highest clocks haha
> Love it love the build love Ocn


You don't need two grand to build one of this. Anyway, thanks. It's great to know that you love the build. I appreciate all the response of the community even though I just finished one part of the case.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I meant the mobo and backpanel orientation...not a bigger mobo. An mvg is more than enough!


----------



## Chromate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*


Did you have any problems using those thumbscrews? I have the exact same ones, but they only go about halfway in and gets stuck..


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chromate*
> 
> Did you have any problems using those thumbscrews? I have the exact same ones, but they only go about halfway in and gets stuck..


Well I guess the picture answered your question already. I didn't experience any problem with it. You probably got a bigger size thumbscrew. Try getting one with size of 6-32. That size should work perfectly.


----------



## adamski07

Finally decided which RAM i will get. I just ordered CORSAIR DOMINATOR GT 16GB. Went with these rams so I have chance for future upgrade on water cooling them.







I'm sorry for not having updates on modification, I'm stuck waiting for the materials to arrive so I can start the mod.







I just can't start with the other parts of the case yet, I have to figure out everything inside like the placement of each hardware to create ideas on what I'm gonna do with the case. Everything has to be functional and not just for aesthetic looks.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Finally decided which RAM i will get. I just ordered CORSAIR DOMINATOR GT 16GB. Went with these rams so I have chance for future upgrade on water cooling them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for not having updates on modification, I'm stuck waiting for the materials to arrive so I can start the mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't start with the other parts of the case yet, I have to figure out everything inside like the placement of each hardware to create ideas on what I'm gonna do with the case. Everything has to be functional and not just for aesthetic looks.


<3 functional mods.

Side note: when you ordered the aqualis. was it 1 item that was 3 items, pump, adapter, res. or is there something I'm missing here?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> <3 functional mods.
> Side note: when you ordered the aqualis. was it 1 item that was 3 items, pump, adapter, res. or is there something I'm missing here?


Correct. Pump, pump top, then the base which is the res.







I'm still waiting for the pump top to arrive they were OOS when I ordered the other parts.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Correct. Pump, pump top, then the base which is the res.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for the pump top to arrive they were OOS when I ordered the other parts.


They still are one of the few reasons I'm waiting to order. I really wanna watercool but its not looking in any way convenient to be honest.

You gonna do any art on that window btw? Gladly do some cad for ya if you want


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> They still are one of the few reasons I'm waiting to order. I really wanna watercool but its not looking in any way convenient to be honest.
> You gonna do any art on that window btw? Gladly do some cad for ya if you want


Idrk. I might leave it like that, but I can always change it to something else.







Thanks tho. Any ideas to make it more bad ass?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Idrk. I might leave it like that, but I can always change it to something else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks tho. Any ideas to make it more bad ass?


Can't say yet. Need to see the other side first.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Subbed! Can't wait to see how you go about mounting the mobo!









Next challenge fit 3.240mm rads and 1.120.


----------



## adamski07

Update: Few boxes came in today, but nothing's special in here. These are some tubings, Yate loons and Corsair SP fans, some screws, standoffs and extras for modding.



Another update is finally I have a name now for this build. Thanks to google!









I was searching Prodigy in Google and this word "Prodigious" came up. I took a look on it and its meaning. According to merriam-webster dictionary, Prodigious means "esembling or befitting a prodigy : strange, unusual" which I think is perfect for what I am doing on this build.









Prodigious :

"1.
a obsolete : being an omen : portentous
b : resembling or befitting a prodigy : strange, unusual (see prodigy)
2.
: exciting amazement or wonder
3.
: extraordinary in bulk, quantity, or degree : enormous
- pro·di·gious·ly adverb
- pro·di·gious·ness noun "

Thanks guys!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Subbed! Can't wait to see how you go about mounting the mobo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next challenge fit 3.240mm rads and 1.120.


Thanks man.



Nah.. Just kiddin here man. haha.. Tho it's doable I just won't do that. I don't see any reason why I should do 3 240s and 1 120 for this build


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Subbed! Can't wait to see how you go about mounting the mobo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next challenge fit 3.240mm rads and 1.120.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah.. Just kiddin here man. haha.. Tho it's doable I just won't do that. I don't see any reason why I should do 3 240s and 1 120 for this build
Click to expand...

Have the most BA watercooled Prodigy out there.


----------



## odin2free

Ya I found that a 120 rad on the back with the p8z77 mini board won't fit even with a slim fan...
This build is way to sweet
More pics meow.. Got to hold and caress a friends prodigy today and ya it's the case of
My dreams..
Perfect for what I want to do


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Have the most BA watercooled Prodigy out there.


Please, stop!







Don't ask me to spend more $$, I'm running low. lol Anyway, I can still have a BA watercooled Prodigy without having 3 240s and 1 120 in there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> Ya I found that a 120 rad on the back with the p8z77 mini board won't fit even with a slim fan...
> This build is way to sweet
> More pics meow.. Got to hold and caress a friends prodigy today and ya it's the case of
> My dreams..
> Perfect for what I want to do


Thanks man. I'm sorry, I haven't tried that so I don't know. More pics by next week. Still waiting for the materials to be here. Don't worry, I'll give you some hardware updates on Wednesday!


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Have the most BA watercooled Prodigy out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, stop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ask me to spend more $$, I'm running low. lol Anyway, I can still have a BA watercooled Prodigy without having 3 240s and 1 120 in there.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> Ya I found that a 120 rad on the back with the p8z77 mini board won't fit even with a slim fan...
> This build is way to sweet
> More pics meow.. Got to hold and caress a friends prodigy today and ya it's the case of
> My dreams..
> Perfect for what I want to do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks man. I'm sorry, I haven't tried that so I don't know. More pics by next week. Still waiting for the materials to be here. Don't worry, I'll give you some hardware updates on Wednesday!
Click to expand...

Haha okay







I'm a sad panda cause I ran out of money for my build


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Haha okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a sad panda cause I ran out of money for my build


I have no money to start my build lol


----------



## MetallicAcid

Just have to say that I have subscribed to your build log, read the entire thing, and am now sad that there isn't more to read!

I actually want to sell my apartment and buy a house in the woods with a bloody garage and mod the **** out of my PC!

Thank you for the inspiration!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Just have to say that I have subscribed to your build log, read the entire thing, and am now sad that there isn't more to read!
> I actually want to sell my apartment and buy a house in the woods with a bloody garage and mod the **** out of my PC!
> Thank you for the inspiration!


Thanks man. Im glad you appreciate my work. You dont need big space for modding. I use our garage and my room to do my stuffs. Hope to see ur work here as well on ocn.


----------



## ShineGraphics

Love the way you mounted that Rad at the top...Subbed for sure!
Keep up the good work


----------



## adamski07

Hate to do this, but this the only update I can give right now. Hope to entertain you guys with this. More parts arrived today. But the good news is the materials for MATX mod will be here tomorrow afternoon. That means I am close to make this a reality.







So what gonna happen this week is I'll finalize measurements tomorrow, cut it by Friday and then install parts inside on Saturday. I promise not to disappoint you guys with next big update.

So here are the parts the came in last Monday and today.

*AquaComputer Pump adapter for D5 pumps for aqualis with fill level sensor*



*Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PR1 60x25mm Ultra Silent Fan - 1800RPM*


*6 Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition High Static Pressure 120mm Fan*


*Danger Den Fillport, more screws and nuts*


*CORSAIR DOMINATOR GT 16GB*






Also, if you guys can't wait anymore for MATX mod. golfergolfer is almost done on his MATX mod. Please check his buid log here: [Case Mod] MATX Prodigy Mod - SLI, Folding?, Watercooling And More! *WARNING* It's full of awesomeness!


----------



## longroadtrip

Hardware porn!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Those sticks and the pump adapter look insane








I wanna see moar xD


----------



## golfergolfer

Im so jelly of all your hardware, I wish I could have it... Cant wait to see you start cutting up the prodigy! really wanna see how you install the pump and res









Thanks for the little note







But I think this one is more awesome


----------



## kHaN x

Simply sick work!
Can't wait to see how the rest of this looks!

Subbed and Rep


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kHaN x*
> 
> Simply sick work!
> Can't wait to see how the rest of this looks!
> Subbed and Rep


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im so jelly of all your hardware, I wish I could have it... Cant wait to see you start cutting up the prodigy! really wanna see how you install the pump and res
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the little note
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I think this one is more awesome


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Those sticks and the pump adapter look insane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna see moar xD


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardware porn!


Oh hey! Thanks everyone! I have good news and bad news for everybody.









Good news is that the build is looking good so far. Everything works great, I got all the parts now and more are coming.









Bad news is I have to postponed the MATX mod to redo the side panel mod. Yeah I know you'll be like "***, why?"







Tho I am not 100% sure yet if I'll redo the whole design thing or just do a little revision on it. Somebody's not impressed with it so I have to. Story was the bottom design was supposed to be a prototype. Didn't have enough time, lost patience, and wanted to rush everything so I decided to use it as final material and came up with that result.







Anyway, it will be more likely to be the same, but more precised.


----------



## golfergolfer

Awww I was looking forward to it but if you just then you must. Are you taking off the stuff you added then reusing it? If not I would buy it


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Awww I was looking forward to it but if you just then you must. Are you taking off the stuff you added then reusing it? If not I would buy it


This won't take that long and I am not sure about it yet. It will be a small revision for the panel. I might not use them anymore. Will let u know. Off to bed now.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Oh hey! Thanks everyone! I have good news and bad news for everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good news is that the build is looking good so far. Everything works great, I got all the parts now and more are coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news is I have to postponed the MATX mod to redo the side panel mod. Yeah I know you'll be like "***, why?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tho I am not 100% sure yet if I'll redo the whole design thing or just do a little revision on it. Somebody's not impressed with it so I have to. Story was the bottom design was supposed to be a prototype. Didn't have enough time, lost patience, and wanted to rush everything so I decided to use it as final material and came up with that result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it will be more likely to be the same, but more precised.


Forget this guys. Just checked my acrylics and found out that I am out of it. Those isn't enough for the side panel redo







So I'll do the MATX then come back to it after the MATX mod is done.


----------



## adamski07

The MATX mod has begun. So Im taking out the whole back panel to make a customized one. More updates later.


----------



## adamski07

UPDATE!!!!!

So I finished cutting the back panel plate. Tested fitting two rads, PSU, Mobo and it fits perfectly!









A good tease here :


I can't show what's going on inside right now, sorry.







Also, I'm worried that I'll be experiencing the same problem as what golfergolfer had on his build. The space between the GPU block and the left side panel, but I'll do some magic on it to make it work. I might need new shorter PSU as well. If you are going to ask me, measuring is the hardest part on this mod. Everything needs to be exact especially on placing the I/O shield at the back.


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> The MATX mod has begun. So Im taking out the whole back panel to make a customized one. More updates later.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Interesting... The entire back panel is gone
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> UPDATE!!!!!
> So I finished cutting the back panel plate. Tested fitting two rads, PSU, Mobo and it fits perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good tease here :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't show what's going on inside right now, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm worried that I'll be experiencing the same problem as what golfergolfer had on his build. The space between the GPU block and the left side panel, but I'll do some magic on it to make it work. I might need new shorter PSU as well. If you are going to ask me, measuring is the hardest part on this mod. Everything needs to be exact especially on placing the I/O shield at the back.


That is quite a good tease I must say >.< I agree the cutting parts the water cooling and everything isnt that hard it is fitting everything in and getting the perfect measurements... I am curious did you make the bends in the old backpanel? or is that a secret


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Interesting... The entire back panel is gone
> That is quite a good tease I must say >.< I agree the cutting parts the water cooling and everything isnt that hard it is fitting everything in and getting the perfect measurements... I am curious did you make the bends in the old backpanel? or is that a secret


Right, I'm running out of space for the HDD and SSD already. Same for res too. That aqua computer combo is pretty HUGE for this case. Might just implement it to the design for at least I can do something else instead of mounting it anywhere inside the case.







There are no bending needed for this. Keep watching til I get it done.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Nice teaser...I'll be following both of your threads closely


----------



## brianf1971

Hi,

I just joined to stop by and offer/share some things I have found doing my own Prodigy MATX Mod log here : - http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1057257

My solution to the drive space issue is to cut 2 metal rails and mount them along the length of the right side that way I can mount 3 x 3.5 HDD along the rails using the mounting holes on the bottom of the drives i.e. open the panel and see bottom of the drives with connectors pointing towards bottom of case, I will post pics in my log over the weekend as I do this.

As for the GPU clearance, I will be using EK-FC CSQ Bridge, profile is lower then most and I plan to cut the bottom side panel rails on both side so PSU can push up to edge and Mobo tray can move across more, GPU blocks should then clear.

For a Res and this hasn't been finalised as yet but I plan to mod and mount an XSPC Single bay res as the window, I plan to use color dye (Aurora/pastel) and a shape in the side panel for interest, looking at your Mod as it is currently, have you thought about a custom res using the plexi side panel i.e. something like cyberdruids waterfall side panel would look great IMOP and you obviously have the skills to pull that off based on your previous log entries.

Good luck hope some of this helps at least to get the brain juices flowing.

Regards

Brian


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brianf1971*
> 
> Hi,
> I just joined to stop by and offer/share some things I have found doing my own Prodigy MATX Mod log here : - http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1057257
> My solution to the drive space issue is to cut 2 metal rails and mount them along the length of the right side that way I can mount 3 x 3.5 HDD along the rails using the mounting holes on the bottom of the drives i.e. open the panel and see bottom of the drives with connectors pointing towards bottom of case, I will post pics in my log over the weekend as I do this.
> As for the GPU clearance, I will be using EK-FC CSQ Bridge, profile is lower then most and I plan to cut the bottom side panel rails on both side so PSU can push up to edge and Mobo tray can move across more, GPU blocks should then clear.
> For a Res and this hasn't been finalised as yet but I plan to mod and mount an XSPC Single bay res as the window, I plan to use color dye (Aurora/pastel) and a shape in the side panel for interest, looking at your Mod as it is currently, have you thought about a custom res using the plexi side panel i.e. something like cyberdruids waterfall side panel would look great IMOP and you obviously have the skills to pull that off based on your previous log entries.
> Good luck hope some of this helps at least to get the brain juices flowing.
> Regards
> Brian


Hey Brian, thanks for stopping by and welcome to OCN btw.

I checked you log and so far it looks really great. For my HDD and SSD, I have a plan for it already so nothing to worry about it. As for the GPU, I still need to test it out to figure out the solution for it.
I like your idea for the res, but I got the stuffs already and I don't think I'm capable on doing those kind of mods yet. I'll keep checkin out your log mate.


----------



## brianf1971

Thanks for the kind words, I think you underrate your skills a bit, that being said everyone's got a vision and it's best when you pull it off they way you want it, your build so far has been great, I regularly check for updates, have big plans for tomorrow's update hopefully back plate apart from PSU mount will be cleaned up and finished making it look much less ghetto, and the drive rails will be mounted, I am currently waiting on parts to confirm my GPU mounts will work and PSU mount, will chime in once parts arrive and let you know if it works, but as it's currently Friday night here in AUS won't get parts until next week.

Brian


----------



## golfergolfer

The more and more I look at this thread I begin to realize your putting together my dream build... The hardware is exactly what I want, the case is what I want, everything. This just got soo much more interesting now @brainf1971 I might have to use your rail idea for the drives


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brianf1971*
> 
> Thanks for the kind words, I think you underrate your skills a bit, that being said everyone's got a vision and it's best when you pull it off they way you want it, your build so far has been great, I regularly check for updates, have big plans for tomorrow's update hopefully back plate apart from PSU mount will be cleaned up and finished making it look much less ghetto, and the drive rails will be mounted, I am currently waiting on parts to confirm my GPU mounts will work and PSU mount, will chime in once parts arrive and let you know if it works, but as it's currently Friday night here in AUS won't get parts until next week.
> Brian


alright man, ill keep checkin ur log and maybe create an account on ocau aswell. Ill take note of all of that ideas.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> The more and more I look at this thread I begin to realize your putting together my dream build... The hardware is exactly what I want, the case is what I want, everything. This just got soo much more interesting now @brainf1971 I might have to use your rail idea for the drives


thanks mate. This is absolutely my dream build as well. Cant imagine i would end up with this. Initial plan was a budget htpc and just quench my thrist to modofy a case. When you gonna cut the back plate for the i/o shield?

also, for those whos sending me pms about the custom back and mobo plate, i cant give you any answer about it regarding the price and if i am willing to make one for you. I have to finish it first and make sure everything will work fine inside. I promise to give you an update after and consider your demand for me to make more for sale. Thank you.


----------



## kHaN x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*


interesting to see the backplate off. Things that make you go hmmmmm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> UPDATE!!!!!
> So I finished cutting the back panel plate. Tested fitting two rads, PSU, Mobo and it fits perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good tease here :


Can't wait to see the inside. Awesome work so far!!


----------



## adamski07

UPDATE!!!!

Regarding the issue of space between the GPU block and side panel. I cut out a little piece on the case. It's really a small thing, but a big help to add more space for gpu and panel.

I cut it out so I can move the PSU a bit more to the side where it will be mounted.

Here's the result:






Not sure if I will have more updates tomorrow. I missed two packages today.








Thank you guys!


----------



## golfergolfer

This is smart, very very smart... I just got back from Skyfall and was looking at the prodigy again trying to figure it out and then I saw this







I hope you dont mind if I borrow this idea







Great job buddy







Also I hope to continue cutting this weekend







(800th post







)


----------



## brianf1971

I agree this will be the only way to get enough clearance, I will be doing this on the GPU side, have to wait for PSU to arrive to check if I need it on the PSU side, I didn't get as much done today as I wanted but did get test fit done and confirmed side panels are flush, got out my EK-FC bridge and looks like it will just fit, I am hoping the 660ti PCB doesn't sit any higher then the 7770 I am using for mockup.

You should be able to move your I/O plate further from the left side edge then mine is so I would say this should give you more then enough room unless you planning to use XSPC Razor blocks those things have massive connectors.

Brian


----------



## brianf1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> The more and more I look at this thread I begin to realize your putting together my dream build... The hardware is exactly what I want, the case is what I want, everything. This just got soo much more interesting now @brainf1971 I might have to use your rail idea for the drives


Just be careful about PSU clearance it is very tight and if you use the supplied rubber stand offs for the PSU the drive will not clear enough for cables.

Brian


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> This is smart, very very smart... I just got back from Skyfall and was looking at the prodigy again trying to figure it out and then I saw this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you dont mind if I borrow this idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I hope to continue cutting this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (800th post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Not a problem.







Can't wait for updates on yours.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brianf1971*
> 
> I agree this will be the only way to get enough clearance, I will be doing this on the GPU side, have to wait for PSU to arrive to check if I need it on the PSU side, I didn't get as much done today as I wanted but did get test fit done and confirmed side panels are flush, got out my EK-FC bridge and looks like it will just fit, I am hoping the 660ti PCB doesn't sit any higher then the 7770 I am using for mockup.
> You should be able to move your I/O plate further from the left side edge then mine is so I would say this should give you more then enough room unless you planning to use XSPC Razor blocks those things have massive connectors.
> Brian


Yup. This is the only way I can think of to solve the problem on GPU and panel. Hope this thing works. Also, be careful guys about this mod. Make sure you still have room for the PSU to breath. Result of this will be a tight space between the PSU and right side panel, unless you'll be modding the right panel too then you have nothing to worry.


----------



## brianf1971

I am swapping the panels and have left a gap so should be all good.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brianf1971*
> 
> I am swapping the panels and have left a gap so should be all good.


thats good man.. Doing some cutting right now for the 240 rad.. Practicing first before i do it on final material. Will post the result here if successful or not.


----------



## charleybwoy

omg, very inspirational. great job there


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charleybwoy*
> 
> omg, very inspirational. great job there


Thanks man.








Small interesting update later for the prodigy case.


----------



## adamski07

UPDATE!!!!

So some people asked where I am going to mount the other 240? Then here is the answer! This is what I've been doing this afternoon. It looks perfect to me!








Also, I'm happy the everything looks flush that it looks like normal to Prodigy. Nothing is mounted permanently yet. The whole case will be painted first before assembling them.

On Monday, I'll be cutting the back panel for I/O shield, place the standoffs for MOBO, make holes for RAD screws then connect the back and mobo plates together.












Thank you guys!


----------



## HPE1000

Looks great as always! This is the proper use of a bitfenix prodigy!

gigantic for mitx, tiny for a watercooled matx rig!


----------



## charleybwoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Thanks man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small interesting update later for the prodigy case.


you call this ''small'' ??? :O waaoo very nice, goin to be a crazy build. consider me as subbed

pss : my build can go to sleep


----------



## LeandroJVarini

is getting more and more interesting your work! anxious to see the final result! and more and more excited to ride my mATX prodigy!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Looks great as always! This is the proper use of a bitfenix prodigy!
> gigantic for mitx, tiny for a watercooled matx rig!


Thanks! I agree with you, "gigantic for mitx, tiny for a watercooled matx rig!"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charleybwoy*
> 
> you call this ''small'' ??? :O waaoo very nice, goin to be a crazy build. consider me as subbed
> pss : my build can go to sleep


Lol. Yes it is a small update. I just cut the 240 mount and showed the inside, that's it!







Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeandroJVarini*
> 
> is getting more and more interesting your work! anxious to see the final result! and more and more excited to ride my mATX prodigy!


Thank you man! I'll keep interesting updates coming!


----------



## brianf1971

Nice idea for the Rad, and I take it with Mobo tray being full length you can use it to mount other stuff i.e. res/pump?, and cut cable management holes for a cleaner look on the left side









With the rivets in place for the Rad/Fan holder/grill does that affect the side panel much?

I can also confirm looking at Mobo placement i.e. three rows of holes in from the right side you should have enough clearance for the GPU blocks, mine is 3.5 rows in and it will clear (I hope).

Brian


----------



## pr0totype

looking good, subbed!


----------



## brianf1971

Have updated my log, have roughed in the PSU and drive rails, moving onto Top rad and front fan/rad mounts next, will then finish cleanup of all edges and paint entire chassis

Brian


----------



## DoctorNick

Subbed, cool build man!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr0totype*
> 
> looking good, subbed!


Thank you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brianf1971*
> 
> Have updated my log, have roughed in the PSU and drive rails, moving onto Top rad and front fan/rad mounts next, will then finish cleanup of all edges and paint entire chassis
> Brian


I like your rail idea. It's not ideal on mine to have those since I'll be only using 1 HDD and 1SSD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoctorNick*
> 
> Subbed, cool build man!


Thank you. More updates soon!


----------



## adamski07

UPPPPDAAAAAAAATEEEEEEEESSS!!!









Sorry guys, its taking a while before I get another update ready. This past few days I've been working on the Mobo plate and the back panel. So far I have done connecting the mobo plate to the back panel, placed the standoffs on the right position, and get every measurements correctly. It was really hard to get everything lined up, but here's the result. Also, I still have to cut the back plate for the I/O shield and this is going to be another tough job to do. It has to be clean. Good news is that I have enough space between the GPU block and side panel. So nothing to worry there anymore. Lastly, one more feature to be added on the back plate is a led light for I/O with dedicated button in front.

*With Mobo on the plate*


*
Back view: That is how both plate are connected*



*Back side*



*I'll be using it to supoort the mobo plate. It will be bolted on the plate then to the 2 holes(ssd screw holes) at the bottom*


*What's inside??*




*A small gap for cables*


*Mobo Standoff*


*
PSU test fit!*


*
With the DUSTY Side Panel on! PERFECT!







*


Thanks! More updates soon!


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> UPPPPDAAAAAAAATEEEEEEEESSS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys, its taking a while before I get another update ready. This past few days I've been working on the Mobo plate and the back panel. So far I have done connecting the mobo plate to the back panel, placed the standoffs on the right position, and get every measurements correctly. It was really hard to get everything lined up, but here's the result. Also, I still have to cut the back plate for the I/O shield and this is going to be another tough job to do. It has to be clean. Good news is that I have enough space between the GPU block and side panel. So nothing to worry there anymore. Lastly, one more feature to be added on the back plate is a led light for I/O with dedicated button in front.
> *With Mobo on the plate*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Back view: That is how both plate are connected*
> 
> 
> *Back side*
> 
> 
> *I'll be using it to supoort the mobo plate. It will be bolted on the plate then to the 2 holes(ssd screw holes) at the bottom*
> 
> *What's inside??*
> 
> 
> 
> *A small gap for cables*
> 
> *Mobo Standoff*
> 
> *
> PSU test fit!*
> 
> *
> With side Panel on! PERFECT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! More updates soon!


Congrats on fitting it all in! It looks absolutely amazing







Cant wait to see what else you do with it now! I only wish mine could have turned out like this


----------



## Jaacckk

I want one badddd! I am so keen to see the finished product


----------



## Derek1387

Im about to order a new Prodigy and just send it to you. Lol


----------



## Rbby258

thats nice


----------



## pr0totype

Nice!


----------



## ivanlabrie

OMG!









That last update is drool worthy...congrats man! It's coming along real good.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaacckk*
> 
> I want one badddd! I am so keen to see the finished product


It will take a while before I finish this. Glad you liked it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> Im about to order a new Prodigy and just send it to you. Lol


haha.. Send me in your panel so I can start working on it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> thats nice


Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr0totype*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!


Thank you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That last update is drool worthy...congrats man! It's coming along real good.


lol.







yeah, everything looks good so far. Wait till I paint the whole case. Something to drool all day. Thank you.


----------



## adamski07

UPPPPDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAATTTTE!!!

I know you'll love this. An update within a day.









Small update, but worth to show. I just finished cutting the back plate for I/O shield. Back plate is 30% done. More interesting stuffs coming for it. I'll keep you all updated with it.





















Thank you guys.


----------



## saber101

i c nice work man looking forward to see the finial version of your modded prodigy


----------



## golfergolfer

Looking soo good are you planning on cutting any holes on the mobo tray for cable routing? or is it a secret


----------



## charleybwoy

Incredible work there. Look very good ! Waiting for the next update


----------



## SniperTeamTango

jesus. Not sure if modding jesus or just too much time







Either way amazing results.


----------



## LeandroJVarini

so pretty! I want to see it done! do not wait to buy my mount for my m-atc too!


----------



## jackofhearts495

What're you planning for a paint job, out of curiosity?


----------



## kHaN x

Great work!
Gonna be awesome ... *** .. it is awesome already. Can't wait to see final


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saber101*
> 
> i c nice work man looking forward to see the finial version of your modded prodigy


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Looking soo good are you planning on cutting any holes on the mobo tray for cable routing? or is it a secret


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charleybwoy*
> 
> Incredible work there. Look very good ! Waiting for the next update


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> jesus. Not sure if modding jesus or just too much time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way amazing results.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeandroJVarini*
> 
> so pretty! I want to see it done! do not wait to buy my mount for my m-atc too!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> What're you planning for a paint job, out of curiosity?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kHaN x*
> 
> Great work!
> Gonna be awesome ... *** .. it is awesome already. Can't wait to see final


I would like to thank you all for positive feedbacks!
















@saber and charley - Thank you! I'll try my best to give you more updates.

@golfergolfer, yes, and for SATA cables as well.

@STT- Thank you bro. How I wish I have more time to work on this.

@jackofhearts495 - spray paint. I'd love to powder coat this, but I got no oven big enough for this case







As long as it is possible, I will not outsource any work for this mod.

@khan - Thanks!


----------



## Pidoma

sexy!!!!


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Lookin sweet! You have enough room for the GPU power cables too right? Those might go out farther than the top of the waterblock. If you already mentioned this, sorry


----------



## t-ramp

This looks fantastic. Great work so far!


----------



## fr0st.

Was thinking about doing this the other day, actually.

Best of luck! Looks good so far.

Subbed.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> sexy!!!!


Thank you.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Lookin sweet! You have enough room for the GPU power cables too right? Those might go out farther than the top of the waterblock. If you already mentioned this, sorry


I think so and you just gave me a new idea. Thank you. Watch out for those cables.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t-ramp*
> 
> This looks fantastic. Great work so far!


Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0st.*
> 
> Was thinking about doing this the other day, actually.
> Best of luck! Looks good so far.
> Subbed.


Man, do it!







I'm having fun doing this.









A small update later for the back panel.







Thank you all.


----------



## adamski07

UUUUPPPPDDDAAAATTTESSS!!!

As promised, I'll have small update regarding the back panel tonight. I just finished cutting the two 60mm fan mount/grill. It's 92% done. 8% are the 8 holes for mounting the fans. lol.









Reason I have fans at the back is to have airflow on the rightside/backside of mobo tray. I need flow of air in it for my 240 RAD. Intake of air will be implemented on the right side panel.

Also, I still need to cut the grill for the PSU. This one is going to a simple and easy cut since I'll be doing some acrylic work for it. After the PSU, I'll start working on the mobo tray cut for 24-pin and sata cables.




*These are Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PR1 60x25mm Ultra Silent Fan - 1800RPM*



As always, thank you guys for checking. *Thanks for 21k views







* More updates coming!


----------



## golfergolfer

Please tell how you managed to cut out those! They look amazing


----------



## ShineGraphics

That back panel looks amazing :O
Did you get the fan grills laser cut or did you do it yourself?

Love this build, keep up the great work!


----------



## charleybwoy

Incredible job


----------



## NewHighScore

It's definitely gotta be laser cut!

Lookin great! I'm lovin the way this is turning out! patiently waiting for finished product.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Please tell how you managed to cut out those! They look amazing


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> That back panel looks amazing :O
> Did you get the fan grills laser cut or did you do it yourself?
> Love this build, keep up the great work!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charleybwoy*
> 
> Incredible job


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> It's definitely gotta be laser cut!
> Lookin great! I'm lovin the way this is turning out! patiently waiting for finished product.


Thank you!!







This wasn't laser cut guys. If you know more bout laser cutting then you can tell this isn't done by a laser machine. You can tell it by looking closely on the corners. I did it with router, hand piles, sanded with 600 grit and cleaned the inside with xacto knife.









Later today, I will try to work on the PSU grill. Still need to do measurements for it. Again, thank you all. I appreciate all your comments.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wasn't laser cut guys. If you know more bout laser cutting then you can tell this isn't done by a laser machine. You can tell it by looking closely on the corners. I did it with router, hand piles, sanded with 600 grit and cleaned the inside with xacto knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later today, I will try to work on the PSU grill. Still need to do measurements for it. Again, thank you all. I appreciate all your comments.


AMAZING! It looks near perfect to me I can't believe you did that by hand. But now that you mention I can see a couple TINY imperfections that shows the handwork. Great work!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wasn't laser cut guys. If you know more bout laser cutting then you can tell this isn't done by a laser machine. You can tell it by looking closely on the corners. I did it with router, hand piles, sanded with 600 grit *and cleaned the inside with xacto knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Later today, I will try to work on the PSU grill. Still need to do measurements for it. Again, thank you all. I appreciate all your comments.


:O dude, please look into a Deburring tool save so much time and effort!


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wasn't laser cut guys. If you know more bout laser cutting then you can tell this isn't done by a laser machine. You can tell it by looking closely on the corners. I did it with router, hand piles, sanded with 600 grit and cleaned the inside with xacto knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later today, I will try to work on the PSU grill. Still need to do measurements for it. Again, thank you all. I appreciate all your comments.


The tooling marks and rough corners gave a away that it was done by hand. Which is very impressive I will say. That must have taking quite some time. Now I want to see how you set up for the cuts, because I refuse to believe you free handed it.


----------



## adamski07

UPPPPPPDDDDDAAAAAAATTTTTTTEEEEEESSSSSSS!!!









Didn't have enough time to cut the PSU grill so just went to do the holes for 60mm fans and for dual 120 rad instead.
For the side RAD i'll be doing custom fan grill/cover on acrylic to cover up the screw, they look awful.








Here you go!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> AMAZING! It looks near perfect to me I can't believe you did that by hand. But now that you mention I can see a couple TINY imperfections that shows the handwork. Great work!


Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> :O dude, please look into a Deburring tool save so much time and effort!


Thank you, STT. My Xacto knife kit has variety of blades, 10 I guess, including one similar to that which I used on this.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> The tooling marks and rough corners gave a away that it was done by hand. Which is very impressive I will say. That must have taking quite some time. Now I want to see how you set up for the cuts, because I refuse to believe you free handed it.


Patience is a virtue. 4-5 hours for each grill.


----------



## Mosha

I'd be curious and seeing sound test results with those 60mm fans once you complete the project. Great job so far.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mosha*
> 
> I'd be curious and seeing sound test results with those 60mm fans once you complete the project. Great job so far.


Thanks! nothing to worry on those fans. I will be using the voltage step-down adapter that comes with my SP fans. I don't need it on full speed. SP fans are going to be controlled with a fan controller then those 60mm directly to PSU with voltage step-down.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Those 60mm help cool the psu cause of your bizarre mount or what?
Nice custom grills...


----------



## adamski07

Hi everyone. I have an update here regarding the PSU and the problem I encounter. After fitting PSU and RADs there's just not enough space for the cables so I have to remount the side 240 RAD horizontally and which I think is better than this one, vertically.

Also, this is a good chance for me to redo the mount plate with grills instead of just circles(same design as the one at the back plate). I needed consistency on the design.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Those 60mm help cool the psu cause of your bizarre mount or what?
> Nice custom grills...


Nope those fans isn't for PSU. They're exhaust fans for the airflow since my HDD and SSD will be mounted at the back too. There will be another grill for PSU for its exhaust and that's what next for updates. Thank you.


----------



## hakz

the awesomeness of this build...










subbed!


----------



## tmaven

sick


----------



## Norlig

good Work so far, I like it


----------



## NotAnotherHong

Do I smell mod of the month??
This is by far the most interesting (to me at least) that I've come across... I have the same mobo, and I really like that case








One question! Where did you get that back i/o panel? I have a project that I need something like that...


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> the awesomeness of this build...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> subbed!


lol. Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmaven*
> 
> sick


Thank you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> good Work so far, I like it


Glad you like it! Thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> Do I smell mod of the month??
> This is by far the most interesting (to me at least) that I've come across... I have the same mobo, and I really like that case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One question! Where did you get that back i/o panel? I have a project that I need something like that...


Hell yeah. MOTM Nov. 2013. lol I got the I/O from Danger Den sales. Unfortunately, they're gone now. Try to check it on FCPU or PPCs.

Small update coming today!









Happy Thanksgiving! and Happy 1000th posts!


----------



## TheBadBull

awesome! ^_^ grats on 25k views btw. And 1k posts


----------



## TheBadBull

[duplicate post]


----------



## Onions

this is amazing... (L) im in love iwht it


----------



## adamski07

UUUUUUUUPPPPPPPDDDDDAAAAATTESSSSSSS!!!









Hey guys! Happy Thanksgiving and thank you all for positive feedback I get on this Mod. I am busy at school and work so I really don't have enough time to work on this project and since it's holiday, I took the chance to work on the PSU cut. Thank you! btw, the cutting for backplate is now 100% done!







Mobo plate cut for 24pins cable is next in line.















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> awesome! ^_^ grats on 25k views btw. And 1k posts


Thank you!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> [duplicate post]











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> this is amazing... (L) im in love iwht it


Thanks man!


----------



## fr0st.

Looks good once more!

Keep it up man


----------



## Digikid

Very nice build quality but personally I would fill in the leftover holes in the panels under the windows. Just looks.....unfinished.

Also WHY would you use a OCZ PSU? You TRYING to blow up your hardware? LOL!!!!!


----------



## adamski07

UUUUUUPPPPDDDDAAAATTTTEEEEESSSS!!

This isn't anything about the Project Prodigious. As some of you know that I will be moving my main rig hardware in this project. This build was initially a HTPC build, but I end up moving parts from my gaming rig to this case.







Few weeks ago, I got a good deal on Danger Den and got the Danger Den tower 21 case for $50. So what's gonna happen is I will transfer my 3570k, GTX 680, and Samsung 830 to Project Prodigious. What I have left is my Sabertooth z77 board, 2500k, crucial m4 and few HDDs (4TB) which will be moved to the new Danger Den case from my Antec LBA(Goodbye LBA







). This only means that I will be doing two projects at a time, but nothing's interesting for Danger Den tower 21 project, just transferring hardware to a new case and *maybe* few modifications..














Will start a log once Im ready for it.

Here's the case with the Prodigious.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0st.*
> 
> Looks good once more!
> Keep it up man


Thank you man!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digikid*
> 
> Very nice build quality but personally I would fill in the leftover holes in the panels under the windows. Just looks.....unfinished.
> Also WHY would you use a OCZ PSU? You TRYING to blow up your hardware? LOL!!!!!


We'll see since I will be redoing the side panel after the MATX mod which is almost done. One more cut on mobo tray then redo of 240 RAD mount and I'm good. What's up with Ocz PSU? Got a good deal with it before and I've been using it for a while.







Thank you tho.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*


This is why I have mixed emotions about this case. The DD Tower 21 is a full tower and the Prodigy is nearly half it's size. I am glad you are utilizing the space in this case for an MATX like it should have been. I understand the idea is to have ITX with water cooling but it's poor execution in my opinion.

Keep perfecting this case, it looks good.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> This is why I have mixed emotions about this case. The DD Tower 21 is a full tower and the Prodigy is nearly half it's size. I am glad you are utilizing the space in this case for an MATX like it should have been. I understand the idea is to have ITX with water cooling but it's poor execution in my opinion.
> Keep perfecting this case, it looks good.


The DD case is a full tower, but it's really lack on width and bay for bay devices. No option to mount 120 at the back. Once you use the only one bay for a fan controller then you have nothing else for other bay devices. I am using a XSPC water cooling Kit on my current rig and it uses pump/res combo which is mounted on two bays. Having not enough bay on DD Tower 21, I'm not really sure how I am going to mount it inside the Tower 21 and this is where I might do little modification. Thanks for this. I will surely make it perfect for my taste. Keep checkin the log, there are more interesting work coming.


----------



## snipes23

build is looking amazing, keep up the great job.


----------



## longroadtrip

Really nice work Adam! While I also like the DD case, I'm happy that you are moving forward with the Prodigy! Your doing some really nice work!


----------



## modnoob

subbed and can i BOW TO YOU FOR YOUR AWSOMENESS AT FREE HANDING


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Really nice work Adam! While I also like the DD case, I'm happy that you are moving forward with the Prodigy! Your doing some really nice work!


Thank you LRT. I've been watching your dual Prodigy builds since it started. Awesome work!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> subbed and can i BOW TO YOU FOR YOUR AWSOMENESS AT FREE HANDING


Thanks modnoob!







Stay tuned for more updates!

I haven't done anything for a week because of school, sorry for that. Btw, I ordered my MDPC sleeves last Sunday. Hope it gets here asap so I can do some sleeving on my free time. Also, the materials will be here tomorrow for the side RAD mount. I hope to have a finished MATX mod by the end of this week. Spray paints is on its way too.







Currently, I'm having headaches thinking of new design for my left side panel..







I'm making it more simple, but precised.


----------



## NotAnotherHong

I just got an ATX pin crimper from MDPC.... WOW... I love that site!! If I ever decide to sleeve, I'm DEFFO gonna be going through Nils!!


----------



## adamski07

UUUUUPPPDDDDDDAAAAAATTTTTEESSSSSSSSS!!!

A very very small update here!







I am really sorry guys for slow updates. I am busy at work and school. I can't wait for winter break to work more on this. First, I got new PSU, yes I ordered a shorter PSU to have more room for a hot swap mod for my SSD and HDD. Second, the MATX mod is 90% done. I just need to do the cut out for 24pins/SATA/usb3 then I'm moving on painting the custom backplate, mobo tray, and the whole case. My paint was marked shipped today. I'm expecting it to be here early next week which is perfect coz it will be raining this week in my place. Lastly, I just riveted the I/O shield to backplate today.

Watch out for the painted case. It should be good.









Here it is:





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> I just got an ATX pin crimper from MDPC.... WOW... I love that site!! If I ever decide to sleeve, I'm DEFFO gonna be going through Nils!!


Can't wait on mine!


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## Lu(ky

Great work Adam my eyes are burning you made me go through 28 pages...







but it was all worth it you gave me a some great ideas for my MOD I will be starting this weekend. Keep up the great work and very very nice work on the 60mm fan guards/shroud. It looks like 2 x 80mm fans would have fit there? Is there a reason for going with the 60mm?
Subd


----------



## PCEnthusiast85

some serious modding Adam.. I really dig it man. sub'd cant wait to see more.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> UUUUUUPPPPDDDDAAAATTTTEEEEESSSS!!
> This isn't anything about the Project Prodigious. As some of you know that I will be moving my main rig hardware in this project. This build was initially a HTPC build, but I end up moving parts from my gaming rig to this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few weeks ago, I got a good deal on Danger Den and got the Danger Den tower 21 case for $50. So what's gonna happen is I will transfer my 3570k, GTX 680, and Samsung 830 to Project Prodigious. What I have left is my Sabertooth z77 board, 2500k, crucial m4 and few HDDs (4TB) which will be moved to the new Danger Den case from my Antec LBA(Goodbye LBA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). This only means that I will be doing two projects at a time, but nothing's interesting for Danger Den tower 21 project, just transferring hardware to a new case and *maybe* few modifications..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will start a log once Im ready for it.
> Here's the case with the Prodigious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see since I will be redoing the side panel after the MATX mod which is almost done. One more cut on mobo tray then redo of 240 RAD mount and I'm good. What's up with Ocz PSU? Got a good deal with it before and I've been using it for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you tho.


want that nasty DD case


----------



## adamski07

Hey guys, got some more parts to be added on the list. I'll be doing some more modding on it tomorrow. There should be some good updates tomorrow. And that thumb screw that holds the GPU looks really great.

Everything's here. 12 Moonsoon fittings, new PSU, and a 7770 card to replace my GTX 680 on gaming rig.







Got the card for $69 last black friday.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*


thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Great work Adam my eyes are burning you made me go through 28 pages...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it was all worth it you gave me a some great ideas for my MOD I will be starting this weekend. Keep up the great work and very very nice work on the 60mm fan guards/shroud. It looks like 2 x 80mm fans would have fit there? Is there a reason for going with the 60mm?
> Subd


Lol. Thanks! Can't believe I have 30k+ views already with nothing's done yet.







Please let me know about your build, I'd love to see your mods. 80mm would work, but it would restrict me more on rads, psu, and etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCEnthusiast85*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some serious modding Adam.. I really dig it man. sub'd cant wait to see more.










Thanks man! Will give you more update once I get something done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> want that nasty DD case


Thanks! Unfortunately, I'm lacking on time on transferring my stuffs to this DD case. It looks awesome in person!


----------



## tt-Prodigy15

Cant wait to see the finished product...


----------



## adamski07

UUUUUUUPPPPPPPPDDDDAAATTTTTTTTTTTEEEEEEEESSSSSSSS!!

Hey guys! So the last mod for the MATX mod is finally done. I just finished cutting the cutout for 24pins, usb3, and SATA cables. I am happy and proud to announce that the MATX mod for Prodigy is now 100% done!







Also, my paints arrived today so tonight I''ll disassemble the whole case, sand them and maybe do the painting tomorrow. Also, I need to cut a bit at the top for holes of 240 RAD. Thanks everyone! More updates soon!

Here it is!















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tt-Prodigy15*
> 
> Cant wait to see the finished product...


Thank you!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Lookin sexy.


----------



## Jaacckk

So sexy! Id be willing to put money on you winning MOTM


----------



## hakz

^ very true. MOTM in the making!


----------



## bob808

That's super-slick! Digging your hard work man- your effort really shows








+rep


----------



## js593

Holy effin crap.

That's some skill.

How did you cut that aluminum? Is that laser cut? The edges, are they sanded down? Aluminum has a pretty rough surface to it, it would look amazing painted a satin black, or satin white for this case. (depends the color of the case of course)

Can't wait for the finished product.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Holy effin crap.
> That's some skill.
> How did you cut that aluminum? Is that laser cut? The edges, are they sanded down? Aluminum has a pretty rough surface to it, it would look amazing painted a satin black, or satin white for this case. (depends the color of the case of course)
> Can't wait for the finished product.


Hand cut with a router and x-acto knife iirc


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Hand cut with a router and x-acto knife iirc


Must get me a router....
:LIKE


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Must get me a router....
> :LIKE


You need talent, not a router.


----------



## Citra

Can't believe I missed this. Sub'd.


----------



## void

Damn this is a crazy awesome build









Subbed


----------



## NotAnotherHong

Hurrry!! I wanna see it painted!!!


----------



## adamski07

UPPDDDDDDDATTTTESSS!!

So Im on the process of painting the case, but I got new stuffs today to play with.







MDPC-X sleeving arrived today. They're shade19 and color-x.







They look awesome! Nils' a great guy btw.









Hopefully, I will be able to finish painting the whole case within 2 weeks. I'll update the log right away once it gets done.
















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Lookin sexy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaacckk*
> 
> So sexy! Id be willing to put money on you winning MOTM


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> ^ very true. MOTM in the making!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> That's super-slick! Digging your hard work man- your effort really shows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Holy effin crap.
> That's some skill.
> How did you cut that aluminum? Is that laser cut? The edges, are they sanded down? Aluminum has a pretty rough surface to it, it would look amazing painted a satin black, or satin white for this case. (depends the color of the case of course)
> Can't wait for the finished product.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Hand cut with a router and x-acto knife iirc


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Must get me a router....
> :LIKE


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> You need talent, not a router.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Can't believe I missed this. Sub'd.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> Damn this is a crazy awesome build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subbed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> Hurrry!! I wanna see it painted!!!






Wow! thanks everyone!


----------



## Beakz

HURRY UP!







Just joshin ya, Looking AWESOME! Can't wait to see it painted!


----------



## NewHighScore

Great choice of colours. They look amazing together you are right. I got a sample of color x with my shade 19. I don't think you could have picked sexier sleeving.


----------



## adamski07

UPPDDDAATTTTTEE!!

Just want to keep everybody updated on what I am doing now. Here's few shot of the backplate and mobo tray! It's FIEERRYY REDD!!








This is a finished 2nd coat. I'll sand it with 1000 grit once dried, finish it with last 3rd coat and then a 1500 grit sand for the best result.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beakz*
> 
> HURRY UP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just joshin ya, Looking AWESOME! Can't wait to see it painted!


There you go!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Great choice of colours. They look amazing together you are right. I got a sample of color x with my shade 19. I don't think you could have picked sexier sleeving.


Thanks!







Surely gonna make my build sexier!


----------



## golfergolfer

Its.... so.... beautiful.... I can just imagine how that would look in there. Great job cant wait to see it finished! Its soo close now


----------



## Jaacckk

I want this so bad!


----------



## n3farious

Meticulous work on your cuts! The fan 'grills' are truely the work of a craftsman. *bow*

I'm entering the detail/finishing stages on my build, and will definitely be following yours via a sub to keep me motivated! *cheers*

-n3f | Clint


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> You need talent, not a router.


I've done custom stuff like this, but it was with a plasma cutter. I think using a router would be a bit easier for the precision cuts


----------



## NotAnotherHong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> UPPDDDDDDDATTTTESSS!!
> So Im on the process of painting the case, but I got new stuffs today to play with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDPC-X sleeving arrived today. They're shade19 and color-x.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look awesome! Nils' a great guy btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, I will be able to finish painting the whole case within 2 weeks. I'll update the log right away once it gets done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dude... I love Nils








Is there a fan page/club for MDPC-X? I know I will unashamedly plug him when talking about crimpers!! Which btw, are now in limited supply...


----------



## KaiotEch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> UPPDDDAATTTTTEE!!
> Just want to keep everybody updated on what I am doing now. Here's few shot of the backplate and mobo tray! It's FIEERRYY REDD!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a finished 2nd coat. I'll sand it with 1000 grit once dried, finish it with last 3rd coat and then a 1500 grit sand for the best result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely gonna make my build sexier!


WoW! Very nice! It's not a spray is it?


----------



## zer0entropy

DAMN that's sick. subscribed.


----------



## FannBlade

Very nice build! subbed for sure.


----------



## defyed

I just fell in love.
That side panel is just like.. jizz in pants worthy! haha
keep going son- I WANT MORE


----------



## adamski07

UPPPPPDDDDDDAAAATTTTTTES!!

Small update here! I just finished painting the mobo tray. I am currently painting the back side of the custom back plate. It should be done this weekend. After that, I will continue to paint the whole case starting with the bottom part then the top part after. I am leaving the front for now since I will still be doing some modification for it.







Also, I am thinking of making custom thermal armor/cover for the motherboard. What do you guys think? Thank you all!












CPU Block!










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its.... so.... beautiful.... I can just imagine how that would look in there. Great job cant wait to see it finished! Its soo close now


Hey golfergolfer. It's really sad to hear that you won't be able to finish the build for now. Thanks for still checking my log!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaacckk*
> 
> I want this so bad!


Take it!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n3farious*
> 
> Meticulous work on your cuts! The fan 'grills' are truely the work of a craftsman. *bow*
> I'm entering the detail/finishing stages on my build, and will definitely be following yours via a sub to keep me motivated! *cheers*
> -n3f | Clint


Thanks man! I'm glad I inspired you with this build. Please update me with ur mods








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> I've done custom stuff like this, but it was with a plasma cutter. I think using a router would be a bit easier for the precision cuts


How I wish I have plasma cutter to do this quickly.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> Dude... I love Nils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a fan page/club for MDPC-X? I know I will unashamedly plug him when talking about crimpers!! Which btw, are now in limited supply...


Not sure man.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiotEch*
> 
> WoW! Very nice! It's not a spray is it?


Thank you!







It's spray paint.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zer0entropy*
> 
> DAMN that's sick. subscribed.


Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade*
> 
> Very nice build! subbed for sure.


Thank you man! Keep checkin my log. More updates coming!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defyed*
> 
> I just fell in love.
> That side panel is just like.. jizz in pants worthy! haha
> keep going son- I WANT MORE


haha.. Unfortunately, it will undergo revision. Not that much changes tho. Thank you!


----------



## Jaacckk

Why so sexy?







Truly a work art! MOAR!









If you ever choose to sell this. Come to me!


----------



## Babis

WOW This is so sexy man


----------



## golfergolfer

Very nice! I personally would say do an armour for the mobo I have always wanted to make one just never had the skills. And if you do sell these I will pick one up too







I could never produce this kind of work









EDIT: That is a great pic of the block too


----------



## adamski07

Sorry, no updates..







just want to share these pics







Still waiting for the backplate to get dry and that's it for MATX mod. Next up is the top and bottom part of the case. Here it is showing both side of the back plate












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaacckk*
> 
> Why so sexy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truly a work art! MOAR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you ever choose to sell this. Come to me!










Let me think bout that. It's not easy to make one.. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babis*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW This is so sexy man


Thank you man!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Very nice! I personally would say do an armour for the mobo I have always wanted to make one just never had the skills. And if you do sell these I will pick one up too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could never produce this kind of work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: That is a great pic of the block too


I'll try my best to make one. I need more time for that. Thank you!


----------



## Lu(ky

Very sexy colors theme..







Question for you Adam where did you come up with the cut out for the 60mm fans at? I'm in search for a theme like this myself..


----------



## dmanstasiu

He made them himself


----------



## adamski07

UPPDDDAATTESSS!!

Hey Everyone! I would like to thank you all for the support. Thanks for a almost 40k views!















For the new comers on this log, Here's a summary of what I have done for this build. Sorry, I am not even half done with the build. So instead of reading all 32 pages, here it is:
*Window for Left Side panel
Custom Back Plate
Custom Mobo Tray
Two 60mm Grill cutout on Back Plate*

Note: All of these aren't done yet. Side panel will go through design changes. More detailing and acrylic work for the back plate and mobo tray is still on the modification plan. Some of them are PSU grill, new design for side panel, mobo cover and etc etc.














Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Very sexy colors theme..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question for you Adam where did you come up with the cut out for the 60mm fans at? I'm in search for a theme like this myself..


I did it myself. thank you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> He made them himself


Thanks!


----------



## NewHighScore

It pains my heart to see this build knowing I will never touch it with my own hands.


----------



## spidey81

Been following the build for a while now and just noticed you switched psu's. Any input on that change? Just curious as I have that same OCZ PSU.


----------



## oxcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> UPPDDDAATTESSS!!
> Hey Everyone! I would like to thank you all for the support. Thanks for a almost 40k views!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the new comers on this log, Here's a summary of what I have done for this build. Sorry, I am not even half done with the build. So instead of reading all 32 pages, here it is:
> *Window for Left Side panel
> Custom Back Plate
> Custom Mobo Tray
> Two 60mm Grill cutout on Back Plate*
> Note: All of these aren't done yet. Side panel will go through design changes. More detailing and acrylic work for the back plate and mobo tray is still on the modification plan. Some of them are PSU grill, new design for side panel, mobo cover and etc etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it myself. thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


This thing is friggin sick. Great job. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Wait this used to be a prodigy?


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Wait this used to be a prodigy?


Yes, this used to be a prodigy









Adam, this is gone above and beyond what I had imagined this would look like when I first saw this.
It's truly a work of art what you have done with this









Keep up the great work, I look forward to seeing this finish.


----------



## adamski07

it's still a prodigy, but the matx version..







i am not getting rid of the handle and feet btw. This is bitfenix prodigy 2.0. Haha.. Thank you tho.


----------



## BuffMyRadius

So... am I the only one wondering why a case manufacturing company hasn't used this layout yet? Hey adamski07, what do you call this form factor you have just invented? Split tower? Short tower? Fantastic fab work btw. From the whole concept down to the smallest detail this build is just... inspired.


----------



## adamski07

Hey guys! WOW! thank you for 40k views







I have no update to post right now, but no worries, I'm doing some work on the project, I just need time to finish this painting process.







We're almost there! Once I get the painting done, I could probably start installing the hardware inside the case and get the system running. while I work on exterior part of it. I am taking out the 3570k and 680 on my gaming rig to transfer on this build tomorrow. and btw, I will delidding my 3570k to get better temps. Hoping to get at least 5Ghz on this cpu. I managed to get it at 4.9Ghz before.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> It pains my heart to see this build knowing I will never touch it with my own hands.


I'm sorry to hear that man..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidey81*
> 
> Been following the build for a while now and just noticed you switched psu's. Any input on that change? Just curious as I have that same OCZ PSU.


Few pages back, I did mention that I needed shorter PSU for my HDD/SSD cage or if not a hot swap mod.







Thanks for following the build!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxcon*
> 
> This thing is friggin sick. Great job. Can't wait to see it finished.


Thank you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuffMyRadius*
> 
> So... am I the only one wondering why a case manufacturing company hasn't used this layout yet? Hey adamski07, what do you call this form factor you have just invented? Split tower? Short tower? Fantastic fab work btw. From the whole concept down to the smallest detail this build is just... inspired.


WOW! Did i just invented a new form factor?







I'd like to call it Mini Tower..







haha Thank you for checking my build.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Keep up the great work. The constant contact and great updates are FANTASTIC!


----------



## NotAnotherHong

How high are you planning on OC'ing this?
I've had my Rampage V Gene for a little bit, but I'm waiting to get my watercooling set up. I've gotten my 2600k up to 4.8 GHz with only an H100 (on my p8Z68 Deluxe/Gen 3). I hope with a decent water block, and mosfet block, I'll be able to break 5.1 GHz







.


----------



## Norlig

Brilliant work so far, I love it!









Q: no outtake fans on the motherboard side?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Man those last few updates were jaw dropping








I wanted to pursue something like this with my new mvg but your level of craftsmanship it's way beyond my reach.
I was about to give up till I saw the silverstone sugo sg09! It's similar to your mini tower but not as pretty xD


----------



## NewHighScore

I just had a thought. This thing could possibly take MOTM to SFF 2 months in a row if it's ready in time!


----------



## adamski07

UPPPPDDAATTESS!!

Last part is getting painted!







prepd the RADS. They're next in line for painting and going to be red as well.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Keep up the great work. The constant contact and great updates are FANTASTIC!


Thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> How high are you planning on OC'ing this?
> I've had my Rampage V Gene for a little bit, but I'm waiting to get my watercooling set up. I've gotten my 2600k up to 4.8 GHz with only an H100 (on my p8Z68 Deluxe/Gen 3). I hope with a decent water block, and mosfet block, I'll be able to break 5.1 GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hoping to get 5Ghz on this. If I managed to get good temps with 5ghz, I might bump it 100Mhz more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> Brilliant work so far, I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q: no outtake fans on the motherboard side?


Top rad fans is going to be the outtake on mobo side.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Man those last few updates were jaw dropping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to pursue something like this with my new mvg but your level of craftsmanship it's way beyond my reach.
> I was about to give up till I saw the silverstone sugo sg09! It's similar to your mini tower but not as pretty xD


Thank you! Checked that case, it looks good!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> I just had a thought. This thing could possibly take MOTM to SFF 2 months in a row if it's ready in time!


Whoa!







Thank man!


----------



## somebadlemonade

glorious pronigy


----------



## FannBlade

Lovin the updates! One nice looking build.


----------



## adamski07

UPPPPDDDAAATTTEESSS!!!

This update is to answer the questions I get from the thread and on PMs. I'm waiting for the paint to dry on top part of the case so decided to give this update. Regarding why I bought new PSU, I needed a shorter PSU for my HDD/SSD cage. The picture shows what I meant for needing a shorter one. I love that the HDD cage of the Prodigy fits perfectly at the back.







I just need to make holes for screws and screw the cage at the custom back plate. Paint it red and it's good. Second, is the intake fans on the mobo side. It will be a two 120mm intake fans that I will be mounting in front. I could actually put a slim dual rad there. I am thinking of using that for my 2nd RAD, but i still prefer putting it at the back horizontally.







This is also a good hint on what you gonna see for my front mod.







Freestyle modding FTW!













Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebadlemonade*
> 
> glorious pronigy


prodigy*

Thanks man!







haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade*
> 
> Lovin the updates! One nice looking build.


Thank you FannBlade. More updates coming!


----------



## Pidoma

PICTURES!!! yay!!!

I love it so far.. Makes me want to get one of those cases and do some work!


----------



## Beakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> UPPPPDDDAAATTTEESSS!!!
> This update is to answer the questions I get from the thread and on PMs. I'm waiting for the paint to dry on top part of the case so decided to give this update. Regarding why I bought new PSU, I needed a shorter PSU for my HDD/SSD cage. The picture shows what I meant for needing a shorter one. I love that the HDD cage of the Prodigy fits perfectly at the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just need to make holes for screws and screw the cage at the custom back plate. Paint it red and it's good. Second, is the intake fans on the mobo side. It will be a two 120mm intake fans that I will be mounting in front. I could actually put a slim dual rad there. I am thinking of using that for my 2nd RAD, but i still prefer putting it at the back horizontally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is also a good hint on what you gonna see for my front mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freestyle modding FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prodigy*
> Thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha
> Thank you FannBlade. More updates coming!


One word... GIME


----------



## GoldenTree

you should paint the hdd cage


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> you should paint the hdd cage


It is painted... Nevermind I thought he bought a black prodigy


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> PICTURES!!! yay!!!
> 
> I love it so far.. Makes me want to get one of those cases and do some work!


Hey Pidoma. You should get one and mod the hell out of this case. Im having lots of fun modding it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beakz*
> 
> One word... GIME










haha.. Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> you should paint the hdd cage


someone's not reading my inputs.








Quote:


> I love that the HDD cage of the Prodigy fits perfectly at the back. smile.gif I just need to make holes for screws and screw the cage at the custom back plate. *Paint it red* and it's good.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> It is painted... Nevermind I thought he bought a black prodigy


oh oh.. same to you.. lol.. Thanks for checkin the log..


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I don't think we can call this a prodigy anymore TBH.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Well, the word prodigy means:

prod·i·gy [prod-i-jee] Show IPA
noun, plural prod·i·gies.
1.
a person, especially a child or young person, having extraordinary talent or ability: a musical prodigy.
2.
*a marvelous example (usually followed by of ).*
3.
*something wonderful or marvelous; a wonder.*
4.
something abnormal or monstrous.
5.
Archaic. something extraordinary regarded as of prophetic significance.

So I think that this mod deserves the name, and Bitfenix should rename their cases to something else.

My


----------



## fr0st.

Man that paint blends like perfectly with the fans.

Great work man, keep it up.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I don't think we can call this a prodigy anymore TBH.


It's still a prodigy, STT. Nothing's different except the backplate and mobo tray. from side panels to top, bottom, and front, they're all prodigy. Including feet, handle, and hdd cage aswell.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Well, the word prodigy means:
> prod·i·gy [prod-i-jee] Show IPA
> noun, plural prod·i·gies.
> 1.
> a person, especially a child or young person, having extraordinary talent or ability: a musical prodigy.
> 2.
> *a marvelous example (usually followed by of ).*
> 3.
> *something wonderful or marvelous; a wonder.*
> 4.
> something abnormal or monstrous.
> 5.
> Archaic. something extraordinary regarded as of prophetic significance.
> So I think that this mod deserves the name, and Bitfenix should rename their cases to something else.
> My


Lol. They can take Prodigy, I'll take Prodigious.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0st.*
> 
> Man that paint blends like perfectly with the fans.
> Great work man, keep it up.


Thanks man. SP fans are great. I love the looks of colored rings..


----------



## fr0st.

Yeah me too, I really want to get some for my rig but I already have GT's so I don't want to step down at all ;-;


----------



## eftj

Really fantastic work, I absolutely love this mod!


----------



## CiBi

SWEET! subbed! Awesome work, definitely MOTM worthy.


----------



## GoldenTree

Sorry about the hdd thing i missed a a update or two


----------



## adamski07

UUUUPPPPDDDDDAAAAATTTTESSS!

While I am waiting for the HDD cage to get dry. I tried putting them all up together.







Isn't this still a prodigy?







Some of you might ask why why I haven't painted the front part, I still need to cut it for the HDD cage and two 120mm in front. After putting the HDD cage and PSU at the back, I really don't want to mess up the look so I might just put the 2nd RAD on the front like what I have said on my last update. Also, in this update is the small "feet" I made to support the weight of the mobo. Top, bottom, and backplate are riveted already. Thank you all!
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eftj*
> 
> Really fantastic work, I absolutely love this mod!


Hey thanks that you liked it!







More coming!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> SWEET! subbed! Awesome work, definitely MOTM worthy.


Wow. Thanks to those few people who believes that this is MOTM worthy.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Sorry about the hdd thing i missed a a update or two


Yup. It's getting painted now.







will be on the next update.


----------



## js593

This case has "sex me up" (obviously not in those words..) written all over it. Seriously amazing job dude. Would definitly pay for something so sexy as this.


----------



## golfergolfer

ahhh so that is how you raised the mobo tray off the ground makes sense







also how are you going to screw in the top "feet" part? Nonetheless this is amazing I know I have said it before but I am so jelly now


----------



## Jaacckk

I still cant get my head around that side panel. Its so sexy. I WILL! be nominating you








Amazing job mate.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaacckk*
> 
> I still cant get my head around that side panel. Its so sexy. I WILL! be nominating you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing job mate.


I'm wondering what he's gonna do to the other one.


----------



## Editor22

Oh wow! this is so damn sexy! definitely one of if not the best Prodigy builds out there! keep up the great work Adam!


----------



## Elyminator

I'm wondering if the rest of the case is going to get a similar treatment to that side panel? I know you said the front wasn't painted but also the top and bottom feet/ handles? that windowed panel is what made me love this build and i'd love to see more of that design style on the outside.

-secret follower


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> This case has "sex me up" (obviously not in those words..) written all over it. Seriously amazing job dude. Would definitly pay for something so sexy as this.


Lol! 







Thanks dude.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> ahhh so that is how you raised the mobo tray off the ground makes sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also how are you going to screw in the top "feet" part? Nonetheless this is amazing I know I have said it before but I am so jelly now


Yup. thanks golfergolfer. I'll try my best to make you more jealous.. lol.. jk.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaacckk*
> 
> I still cant get my head around that side panel. Its so sexy. I WILL! be nominating you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing job mate.


Haha. I'll expect that man.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I'm wondering what he's gonna do to the other one.










Nothing much for the right side panel, but as always, it has to be functional. Something that will give my PSU air to breath. We'll see.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Editor22*
> 
> Oh wow! this is so damn sexy! definitely one of if not the best Prodigy builds out there! keep up the great work Adam!


Whoa. Thanks man!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> I'm wondering if the rest of the case is going to get a similar treatment to that side panel? I know you said the front wasn't painted but also the top and bottom feet/ handles? that windowed panel is what made me love this build and i'd love to see more of that design style on the outside.
> -secret follower


Yup! If you check my TOC, there's nothing yet for the top, right, and front. Which means that I still have something else to do on those part. Watch out for the front, it should be the most interesting part of this mod.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

This mod is incredible... everything is perfect.

Except one thing.



The vents on the side don't seen to be as well done as the rest of the build. They don't have the perfect lines that are present in other places. I think it would improve the mod if you were to give that another try! And to be clear, I think this mod is incredible... just some constructive criticism!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> This mod is incredible... everything is perfect.
> Except one thing.
> 
> The vents on the side don't seen to be as well done as the rest of the build. They don't have the perfect lines that are present in other places. I think it would improve the mod if you were to give that another try! And to be clear, I think this mod is incredible... just some constructive criticism!


Oh I am sorry for those new comers. Old subd folks know this already. That the left side panel is going through a complete revision on the design. That side panel is a prototype. Thank you tho.







Please keep checking the log for more updates







Thanks bassplayer


----------



## NotAnotherHong

Hey Adam!
I know you have the Corsair Dominator Ram in there, but have you tried the Kingston HyperX Blu Red edition? The red is a very similar color to the RoG red.







I'll be using with my RVGene. I would like to have found some black colored ones too, but I guess I'll have to deal with it, or paint them


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Oh I am sorry for those new comers. Old subd folks know this already. That the left side panel is going through a complete revision on the design. That side panel is a prototype. Thank you tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please keep checking the log for more updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bassplayer


I've been sub'd since day one... I guess you mentioned that on one of my "scroll until I see photos" days










Anyways, glad to hear it!


----------



## NotAnotherHong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I've been sub'd since day one... I guess you mentioned that on one of my "scroll until I see photos" days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, glad to hear it!


O: You mean that's not how we are supposed to do it?!?


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> O: You mean that's not how we are supposed to do it?!?


----------



## Beakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I've been sub'd since day one... I guess you mentioned that on one of my "scroll until I see photos" days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, glad to hear it!


Wait... are you saying we are supposed to read? but this is the internet... this is were i go to procrastinate reading...


----------



## <({D34TH})>




----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> Hey Adam!
> I know you have the Corsair Dominator Ram in there, but have you tried the Kingston HyperX Blu Red edition? The red is a very similar color to the RoG red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be using with my RVGene. I would like to have found some black colored ones too, but I guess I'll have to deal with it, or paint them


Kingston's HyperX Blu Red looks good, but Dominator looks cooler for this build. Also, did not like the green pcb of it :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I've been sub'd since day one... I guess you mentioned that on one of my "scroll until I see photos" days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, glad to hear it!


Lol.. Probably.. Honestly, that's just me when it comes to other build thread.







No photos means "not much care" from me







I was going to redo it, but then decided to do the MATX mod first. Now that I am almost done here, I am coming back to left side panel. I just need to make the cut for HDD and 240 RAD on front first before I start with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> O: You mean that's not how we are supposed to do it?!?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beakz*
> 
> Wait... are you saying we are supposed to read? but this is the internet... this is were i go to procrastinate reading...


Well, I guess no ones forcing you to read every single post on a thread, but believe me it helps a lot. Just in this thread I get lots of question that has been answered already from last few posts.







I know people are lazy to read everything and honestly I am one of them. I always go at the last post of a thread. Check the last 4 pages, if it doesn't interest me, I leave right away.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *<({D34TH})>*


----------



## <({D34TH})>

Quote:


>


Means I like your build.


----------



## adamski07

UPPPPPPPPDDDAATESSSSS!!

Hey guys! One more coat for the RADS and I'm good with it! Goodbye swiftech logo!







Also, the HDD is done and already installed at the back plate







It looks so perfect in there.







After this, I am going to cut the front and get back on my side panels. As of now, I don't have any designs yet. Hopefully it will be better than what I did on my first try.







Might not be as fancy as that one, but surely more precised.







Thank you all!





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *<({D34TH})>*
> 
> Means I like your build.


Lol. Okay. Thanks man!


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> Hey Adam!
> I know you have the Corsair Dominator Ram in there, but have you tried the Kingston HyperX Blu Red edition? The red is a very similar color to the RoG red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be using with my RVGene. I would like to have found some black colored ones too, but I guess I'll have to deal with it, or paint them


ROG is best matched with the Patriot VIPER red.

I compared 6 different sticks before choosing (also basing on performance, quality, and reviews)









Here's a pic


----------



## Jaacckk

It just gets better. I get hell excited when I see an update on this thread. I
must see MOAR!







Keep up the amazing work Adam!


----------



## barracks510

Sorry for asking this so late but.... where do you get this (the metal connector thingy)? or do you make it yourself. I'm sorta doing one of these builds too on an ARC Midi though. Thanks in advance!

Quote:
Originally Posted by *adamski07* 


...


> *I'll be using it to supoort the mobo plate. It will be bolted on the plate then to the 2 holes(ssd screw holes) at the bottom*


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaacckk*
> 
> It just gets better. I get hell excited when I see an update on this thread. I
> must see MOAR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the amazing work Adam!


thank you Jaacckk! I'll give you MOAR soon!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barracks510*
> 
> Sorry for asking this so late but.... where do you get this (the metal connector thingy)? or do you make it yourself. I'm sorta doing one of these builds too on an ARC Midi though. Thanks in advance!


They're aluminum angle. You can get it at any metal shop. It will be a nightmare for me to bend 0.125" aluminum.









I did cut a shorter one for mobo support.


----------



## barracks510

WAIT!!! does metal shop=lowes/home depot? I couldn't find them anywhere.


----------



## barracks510

Thanks though for the fast reply


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barracks510*
> 
> WAIT!!! does metal shop=lowes/home depot? I couldn't find them anywhere.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barracks510*
> 
> Thanks though for the fast reply


Pm sent!


----------



## FannBlade

Rads look great! Can't wait to see them installed.


----------



## NotAnotherHong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Kingston's HyperX Blu Red looks good, but Dominator looks cooler for this build. Also, did not like the green pcb of it :/


Wow.. Until you just mentioned it, I never really saw how bright green they really were


----------



## ivanlabrie

You can always save money and go for Samsung green 30nm sticks... black pcb and you can always build cool heatsinks for them right?


----------



## adamski07

UPPPPPPPPDDDDDDDDAAAAAAATTTTES!!!

Picture update of the RADS with Corsair SP fans!







Thanks!




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade*
> 
> Rads look great! Can't wait to see them installed.


There you go!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> Wow.. Until you just mentioned it, I never really saw how bright green they really were


Yup! haha.. I'm into black pcbs.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You can always save money and go for Samsung green 30nm sticks... black pcb and you can always build cool heatsinks for them right?


They look great. How do make heatsinks for rams tho??


----------



## fr0st.

Dude that red is awesome.


----------



## dmanstasiu

HOLY CRAP DUDE.


----------



## barracks510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> UPPPPPPPPDDDDDDDDAAAAAAATTTTES!!!
> Picture update of the RADS with Corsair SP fans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> There you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup! haha.. I'm into black pcbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look great. How do make heatsinks for rams tho??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> HOLY CRAP DUDE.


What he said.

You should do a rad painting guide for newbs like me....


----------



## modnoob

that rad just made me vomit rainbows and choke on saying awesome
that is one of the sickest color coordinated rads i have ever seen but i think its only cause reds my favorite color


----------



## sprintdmc

Subbed, Looking great so far, love the color scheme.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Awesome! It's looking even better than I would have imagined








Ram sinks, hmmm get some aluminum sheets, they are cheap...I guess you can figure out how to cut those in shape and paint them right?








You'll need to buy some thermal pads to stick those to the ram chips and presto.


----------



## Hogwasher

subbed


----------



## hakz

awesomeness is overflowing!


----------



## TheBrogan

Read the whole thread. Liked how you incorporated the PSU in the back with the radiator. My question is ventilating the MB. You almost split the case in halve, and all ventilation on one side. I see your creating a new left panel, but from your new MB holder you don't have a spot for fan controller or optical drive(one or the other). Still ventilation is stagnate on the board. can you do dual 60's or more on the front and/or back to cycle air flow over the board without side vents. That way it help your ram.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> that rad just made me vomit rainbows and choke on saying awesome
> that is one of the sickest color coordinated rads i have ever seen but i think its only cause reds my favorite color










Thank you. I love red too!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprintdmc*
> 
> Subbed, Looking great so far, love the color scheme.


Thank you.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Awesome! It's looking even better than I would have imagined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ram sinks, hmmm get some aluminum sheets, they are cheap...I guess you can figure out how to cut those in shape and paint them right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll need to buy some thermal pads to stick those to the ram chips and presto.


Oh wow. I think it is not that hard to make one. I should give it a try after this project.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> subbed


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> awesomeness is overflowing!


And my thank you's overflowing too to those who subd!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBrogan*
> 
> Read the whole thread. Liked how you incorporated the PSU in the back with the radiator. My question is ventilating the MB. You almost split the case in halve, and all ventilation on one side. I see your creating a new left panel, but from your new MB holder you don't have a spot for fan controller or optical drive(one or the other). Still ventilation is stagnate on the board. can you do dual 60's or more on the front and/or back to cycle air flow over the board without side vents. That way it help your ram.


Hey! Thank you for checking 38 pages. lol. second RAD will now go in front of the case which will act as the intake for mobo side as well. I explained that Here Yes, I will be redoing side panel. Soon!







For fan controller, watch out for that.







Thank you for these questions. It will be all answered soon. Like what I always says, front will be the the most complicated mod, but so far the most interesting part of this mod right now in my mind.









Edit : I noticed this is your first post! Wow, I am glad that I got you to make an account and to post on my thread! Thanks!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Hey Adam, I got a Nidec Beta-V and I was thinking you could make the whole case a big negative pressure thing with one of those beast fans at 20% of their speed. It's amazing the amount of air and the pressure they generate.








Just sayin', but you already got the sp fans which are pretty good actually. But they don't move 220cfm at full speed! xD


----------



## VVebz

Absolute WOW. I have recently built into one of these and am well impressed with it from factory but this just looks stunning. Very reserved yet clearly unique. Have been wondering since building how easy it would be to fit a micro atx mobo in lieu of the mini itx. Only problem now is, this case is portable and if i owned what you are building i would not let it leave my desk!!!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VVebz*
> 
> Absolute WOW. I have recently built into one of these and am well impressed with it from factory but this just looks stunning. Very reserved yet clearly unique. Have been wondering since building how easy it would be to fit a micro atx mobo in lieu of the mini itx. Only problem now is, this case is portable and if i owned what you are building i would not let it leave my desk!!!


It's relatively easy ... depends how comfortable you are with modding. But yeah, it's been done.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VVebz*
> 
> Absolute WOW. I have recently built into one of these and am well impressed with it from factory but this just looks stunning. Very reserved yet clearly unique. Have been wondering since building how easy it would be to fit a micro atx mobo in lieu of the mini itx. Only problem now is, this case is portable and if i owned what you are building i would not let it leave my desk!!!


Hey Thank you so much for checking my log and first off, welcome to OCN!







Modding is pretty easy especially when you're enjoying it. Like what I said before, perfect measurement was the hardest part of this mod. You have to line up everything perfectly. One reason why I went from full tower to this is because of my small desk and this case is perfect for it!







Stay tuned, there are more updates coming!.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> It's relatively easy ... depends how comfortable you are with modding. But yeah, it's been done.


Thank you dmanstasiu!

Got no updates right now. I've been sick for a week now, I can't mod.







Tho, I am not wasting time. I've been brainstorming new design for left side panel and I actually already finished the one for right side panel. Earlier, I finally had the chance to transfer my hardware on my DD case. It looks great!. Also, sometime this next week, I'll be deliding my 3570k. I also ordered few more stuffs for this build. Mayhems Pastel Coolant, tubing, and etc. There should be a big update within a week or two.


----------



## LayerCakes

While skimming through this I thought to my self 'I swear he started with a prodidgy..'

Amazing build though, I'm subbing!


----------



## Arucane

Spectacular Build, I'm a huge lurker so if it says anything, my first ever post will be to compliment this!


----------



## adamski07

UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAATESSS!!









I finished the cut out for the front today. Currently prepping it for painting. All I need is the mount plate for it which I will be doing on Monday once the material arrives! It looks great! I can't really wait to start my mod for the front.







Also, the side panels designs are done! I'll start redoing left panel after painting the front plate. After left panel, i'll continue with right side panel then to the front of the case. Last night, I transferred my gaming rig hardware from LBA to DD case, but I took my 3570k and GTX 680 out. So it has 2500k and 7770 now running on corsair H80. I also delided my 3570k this morning. Hoping to get 5Ghz from this CPU!!

















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> While skimming through this I thought to my self 'I swear he started with a prodigy..'
> Amazing build though, I'm subbing!










haha.. I started with Prodigy and will end up with Prodigious.. Thank you!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arucane*
> 
> Spectacular Build, I'm a huge lurker so if it says anything, my first ever post will be to compliment this!


Wow. There's few people here who created an account just to post on my thread. Thank you guys! I appreciate it!


----------



## <({D34TH})>

I'm sorry for the dumb question, but how are you going to cool that 3570K without the lid cap?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *<({D34TH})>*
> 
> I'm sorry for the dumb question, but how are you going to cool that 3570K without the lid cap?


The lid is just a piece of metal between the copper top of a CPU and the outside world, like armor. Its still good without it.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *<({D34TH})>*
> 
> I'm sorry for the dumb question, but how are you going to cool that 3570K without the lid cap?


Deliding is basically removing the stock thermal compound and changing it with a better one. After taking out the "top cover" I'll put the thermal compound, install it on mobo cpu socket, put the metal cover back, put the IHS thermal compound just like what you do with every CPU then lock it in there. The stock thermal compound on Ivy Bridge CPUs is really low quality which makes it go crazy when you overclock it. With deliding and putting new thermal compound, you would get at least 15C less on temp. Still depends tho.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *<({D34TH})>*
> 
> I'm sorry for the dumb question, but how are you going to cool that 3570K without the lid cap?


Not sure if he's running delidded or just replacing the stock TIM but ...

The 3770k and the like, came with very terrible TIM applied between the die [real cpu] and the IHS [the metal top you see]

People have been "delidding" [removing the IHS] to remove the stock TIM, and replace it with better-performing Coollaboratory Liquid Pro, which has improved temps for 10-15C, and up to 30C for some people, also enabling higher overclocks

Some people choose to run their CPUs without the IHS altogether, but this risks putting too much stress on the die [from the heatsink / waterblock] and potentially damaging it.

I haven't read adam's paragraphs enough to tell you what he's doing but I would bet my money on the fact that he's simply delidding to replace the stock TIM with CLP









Edit: ninja'd


----------



## ivanlabrie

Looking good!


----------



## Jaacckk

Cant wait till motm. I know for a fact you will win. Its so sexy!


----------



## KillThePancake

Just skimmed through this entire thread, and all I can say is wow. This is great! I like the idea of the horizontally placed rad on the psu side of the case. I think you've got MOTM in the bag with this gem


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Looking good!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaacckk*
> 
> Cant wait till motm. I know for a fact you will win. Its so sexy!


I know you cant wait any longer. Hold on for that nomination. haha







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Just skimmed through this entire thread, and all I can say is wow. This is great! I like the idea of the horizontally placed rad on the psu side of the case. I think you've got MOTM in the bag with this gem


You missed the last update where I mounted the 240 rad in front instead there besides PSU.







here


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I'll be honest, If I had cash to throw around I'd send you a random caselabs/mountain mods case just to see what you'd do with it.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I'll be honest, If I had cash to throw around I'd send you a random caselabs/mountain mods case just to see what you'd do with it.


I accept sponsorships just to let you know.. lol.







If I only had the time, this should be done by now and I am probably doing my dream scratch build already.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Great progress mate!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Great progress mate!


Thank you, Shadow_Foxx. More updates soon! I'm working on new design for left side panel. Almost done with it.







Stay tuned!


----------



## NewHighScore

Congrats on the delid man! I am still reaching down to see if I have the stones to do this. Can't seem to find em yet







. Have you tested your chip? Did you find it easy or was it like servicing the hubble telescope?

This build is painfully slow. I keep hoping to see major updates but... I guess the best things take time. It won't happen overnight!

/patiently waiting


----------



## NotAnotherHong

I'm trying to figure out how I'm gonna mod my Mac Pro... Gonna rip out the guts, and toss in the Maximus V Gene







I might steal a few ideas from you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> /patiently waiting


Same here!!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Congrats on the delid man! I am still reaching down to see if I have the stones to do this. Can't seem to find em yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Have you tested your chip? Did you find it easy or was it like servicing the hubble telescope?
> This build is painfully slow. I keep hoping to see major updates but... I guess the best things take time. It won't happen overnight!
> /patiently waiting


Honestly, I don't really know what to do when I did it. I was doing it while watching a youtube vid on how to delid CPus. Fortunately, everything went fine. No damage on pcb.







It was actually pretty easy. All you need is a razor blade and patience. Do it slowly and lid will just pop out from it. No, I haven't tried it yet. My TIM for die and for IHS will be here anytime today. This chip will go on project prodigious so might take a while before I get something to show. Hopefully it works and I could get good result both on temps and ocing.

I am really sorry if this build is taking so long. I really want to work on it, but I have to prioritize school and work. Sad to say, or maybe I am glad to say that this project might get delayed a bit more coz something interesting is coming. Nothing's confirmed yet tho.









Don't worry. In first two weeks of January, there will be a huge update including both the right and left side panels.







Pretty close to finished design of left side panel.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how I'm gonna mod my Mac Pro... Gonna rip out the guts, and toss in the Maximus V Gene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might steal a few ideas from you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here!!










nice! I would love to work on those cases as well! I'd use ATX mobo for that case tho. Gene would look so small for that case. No worries for the designs and concept, but to let you know, originality will stand out!







Try to be unique. Brainstorm. Think , think and design. It's all about quality, design, and precision. Goodluck with your mod.


----------



## adamski07

UPPPPDDDDDAAAAAATTESS!!!

Happy Holidays everyone! Small update here for the front. Btw, designs for left and right panels are done. Next up after painting this front panel is to redo the left side panel and start with the right side panel!







I am glad that this is build is still going and everything is fine even though it takes a while before I get something done! Also, there will be few changes on hardware for water cooling. That's gonna be in the next update. Thank you everyone!. Watch out this January, it should be a month of good updates!


----------



## strap624

Build is looking great man!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I just popped a few of those into my new rig (fans) they run well for you too?


----------



## kHaN x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> UPPPPDDDDDAAAAAATTESS!!!


I see that you have mounted the fans on front of the case, I'm interested to see what are you planning for the face of Prodigious. That has been a pain for me on what to change mine to and make it be effective yet stylish. With your design skills, I can only imagine it will be good!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strap624*
> 
> Build is looking great man!


Thanks man!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I just popped a few of those into my new rig (fans) they run well for you too?


I really don't know. I haven't tried them yet.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kHaN x*
> 
> I see that you have mounted the fans on front of the case, I'm interested to see what are you planning for the face of Prodigious. That has been a pain for me on what to change mine to and make it be effective yet stylish. With your design skills, I can only imagine it will be good!


Hey! No final plans for it yet. Got some great ideas popping out tho. Design should be sleek and clean yet functional. Thank you so much! Btw, I checked ur log and good to see you're moving ahead as well. Are you mounting the fans outside too or what? What are your plans for it?

I'm currently painting the front panel. Should be done tomorrow. My cutting and acrylic works for side panels will start next week. Thanks everyone!


----------



## kHaN x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Hey! No final plans for it yet. Got some great ideas popping out tho. Design should be sleek and clean yet functional. Thank you so much! Btw, I checked ur log and good to see you're moving ahead as well. Are you mounting the fans outside too or what? What are your plans for it?


Yeah, I've been MIA for a long time. Life got in the way of my fun. Your progress is looking great!! My original design, I was looking to use two 200mm x 20mm fans for a push/pull 200mm rad. The push fan would be mounted on the front of chassis. I was looking at originally a mesh front then opted for solid metal but didn't like the large hole look. Was toying with some designs then PPC came out with their Prodigy case. I scratched mine to avoid looking like I copied them, despite on parallel ideas. Maybe I should had stuck with because I would probably be done with my build now. lol

I am planning on getting a lot of cutting done this weekend. My backplate will be nearly ready today







There are a few more things to do, more touch up than anything but I'll put some updates on it later today.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kHaN x*
> 
> Yeah, I've been MIA for a long time. Life got in the way of my fun. Your progress is looking great!! My original design, I was looking to use two 200mm x 20mm fans for a push/pull 200mm rad. The push fan would be mounted on the front of chassis. I was looking at originally a mesh front then opted for solid metal but didn't like the large hole look. Was toying with some designs then PPC came out with their Prodigy case. I scratched mine to avoid looking like I copied them, despite on parallel ideas. Maybe I should had stuck with because I would probably be done with my build now. lol
> I am planning on getting a lot of cutting done this weekend. My backplate will be nearly ready today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few more things to do, more touch up than anything but I'll put some updates on it later today.


Same here. I am hella busy even tho it is winter break. yeah I know how it will look with a 200mm hole in front.. lol.. I can't even think of good designs for it too.. that's gonna be difficult for sure.







Goodluck!


----------



## adamski07

UPPPPPPPPPPDAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTESSSSSS!!!









So this is going to be my last update for this year!







First of all, I got new pump top and res. I will be using the other ones for my other builds. Second, the front panel is done for painting, but I have no designs ready for it yet, sorry.







Third, everything is done inside. I just need to connect all the fittings and wire everything up then it is ready to boot. As what I said last time, I am going back and redo the left side panel. It is next sometime this January, but before that I need to do the cutout for right side panel first. I am also releasing today the design for my right side panel.







Hope you guys like it!







This is just a shot of the design, more details on it as I go through with the process of it. I got new logo as well. Sorry if the logo s****.. 









*A big thanks to everyone supporting this build! More updates coming next year!








*
*Front panel riveted!*

*Painted GPU bracket!







*

*EVGA GTX 680*

*Swiftech MCRES Micro Rev. 2*

*Pump Top, Res, and GPU*!



*With GTX 680 installed!*




*New pump top and res : EK D5 X-Top Acetal Pump Top CSQ and Swiftech MCRES Micro Rev. 2*



*This is where I am placing the pump and the res.*

*Right side panel final design : Bottom left is HDD cage vents and bottom right is fan grill for PSU*

*New logo*


----------



## smartone29

Dude, this build is beautiful. You do awesome work, man.


----------



## Norlig

Gorgeous!


----------



## FannBlade

WOW! Very very nice looking build.


----------



## jokrik

Amazing! cant wait for next update
really inspiring!


----------



## RandomHer0

absolutely awesome. It's amazing how far imagination and technical know how can go


----------



## Mrsouldat

This is an amazing mod, I have been following this thread in "lurker" mode, and I signed up to OCN mostly to follow this thread. It inspired me to start a mod on my old A+ Diablo case, however I am uncertain if I will make a build log as progress is incredibly slow. I am looking forward to future posts and keep up the great work.


----------



## t45457523

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrsouldat*
> 
> This is an amazing mod, I have been following this thread in "lurker" mode, and I signed up to OCN mostly to follow this thread. It inspired me to start a mod on my old A+ Diablo case, however I am uncertain if I will make a build log as progress is incredibly slow. I am looking forward to future posts and keep up the great work.


welcome to OCN!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

What happened to the tube res? I miss somethin?









The ferrari red is probably the sexiest thing I've ever seen though. Holy ****.


----------



## Jaacckk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> What happened to the tube res? I miss somethin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ferrari red is probably the sexiest thing I've ever seen though. Holy ****.


I have to agree. I followed this from the beginning, and now I look at my prodigy and say Y U NO LOOK LIKE THAT







Your work is truly inspirational.


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> What happened to the tube res? I miss somethin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ferrari red is probably the sexiest thing I've ever seen though. Holy ****.


Looking great! I really love the way this is all turning out I cant wait to see the new side panel! But what happened to the tube res and stuff? Didnt you buy a bunch of aquacomputer things?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartone29*
> 
> Dude, this build is beautiful. You do awesome work, man.


Thank you man!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!


Lol. Thanks, Norlig!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade*
> 
> WOW! Very very nice looking build.










Thank you! Btw, I'm a fan of ur build, FannBlade.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Amazing! cant wait for next update
> really inspiring!


Thank you. More updates soon!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> absolutely awesome. It's amazing how far imagination and technical know how can go


Thanks! Can't imagine some of my work will end up with that result.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrsouldat*
> 
> This is an amazing mod, I have been following this thread in "lurker" mode, and I signed up to OCN mostly to follow this thread. It inspired me to start a mod on my old A+ Diablo case, however I am uncertain if I will make a build log as progress is incredibly slow. I am looking forward to future posts and keep up the great work.


Wow! Another one! Guess I can already start a "new members because of Prodigious" club. I really appreciate you guys for making an account and complimenting my work.







Anyway, always share your work even it takes a while or not. I started this build last oct and I am not even half way done with this build.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t45457523*
> 
> welcome to OCN!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> What happened to the tube res? I miss somethin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ferrari red is probably the sexiest thing I've ever seen though. Holy ****.


Aquacomputer res and pump top will go on other builds. They're pretty huge for Prodigious. Previous plan was to mount it in mobo side when the 240 rad wasn't there yet, but the changes on 240 rad placement made me to get different res and pump top. Thanks, STT! Fiery RED is sexy!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaacckk*
> 
> I have to agree. I followed this from the beginning, and now I look at my prodigy and say Y U NO LOOK LIKE THAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your work is truly inspirational.


Lol. Don't get mad on ur build. She's just waiting for you to dress her up! MOD IT!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Looking great! I really love the way this is all turning out I cant wait to see the new side panel! But what happened to the tube res and stuff? Didnt you buy a bunch of aquacomputer things?


Thanks, golfergolfer! Yup, they will now go on my other builds.


----------



## kanaflexbbq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrsouldat*
> 
> This is an amazing mod, I have been following this thread in "lurker" mode, and I signed up to OCN mostly to follow this thread. It inspired me to start a mod on my old A+ Diablo case, however I am uncertain if I will make a build log as progress is incredibly slow. I am looking forward to future posts and keep up the great work.


QFT









I was also working on a bitfenix prodigy... I stopped working on it as soon as I saw your build... So much good ideas in there.
I tought about this PSU mounting also, I think it's the only way to make it fit in there with vertical mobo








Very very nice work, I didn't think a human being capable of making those cuts with a dremel..!

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

I can't believe I missed this somehow? Anyways, it looks absolutely amazing!! Love it!























Jeffinslaw


----------



## beanscene

omg.


----------



## Mrsouldat

[/QUOTE]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t45457523*
> 
> welcome to OCN!


Thanks
Quote:


> Wow! Another one! Guess I can already start a "new members because of Prodigious" club. I really appreciate you guys for making an account and complimenting my work. smile.gif Anyway, always share your work even it takes a while or not. I started this build last oct and I am not even half way done with this build. tongue.gif


Thanks, I will see if I can get enough pics together to start a thread.


----------



## brianf1971

Haven't checked the log in a while, looking great







, cannot wait to see what you do with the front, I plan to get back to mine now that my other projects and family commitments are all done, keep up the great work.

Brian


----------



## vaporizer

Subbed. I am little late to the party but at least I showed.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

I'm late to the party, but I have to see this.....


----------



## Chel2x

Nice build...

One of the best prodigy i have seen...

PInoy ka bro..?


----------



## XeroAngel

Been lurking since the beginning of the thread







This is just a beautiful piece of art







Good Job!!


----------



## Oliver1234

My vocabulary does not include the words for just how... well, I don't know the words! Also, I'm planning on building a custom case in the near future, and do you have any good recommendations for where I can get some good sheets of metal like the one's you used in this glorious mod?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanaflexbbq*
> 
> QFT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was also working on a bitfenix prodigy... I stopped working on it as soon as I saw your build... So much good ideas in there.
> I tought about this PSU mounting also, I think it's the only way to make it fit in there with vertical mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very very nice work, I didn't think a human being capable of making those cuts with a dremel..!
> Keep up the great work!


Lol. Nothing's impossible. You just need practice and patience.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I can't believe I missed this somehow? Anyways, it looks absolutely amazing!! Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw










thanks man! I'm watching you build, btw. goodluck with it!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beanscene*
> 
> omg.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrsouldat*
> 
> Thanks
> Thanks, I will see if I can get enough pics together to start a thread.


grats on your log! Keep the updates coming!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brianf1971*
> 
> Haven't checked the log in a while, looking great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , cannot wait to see what you do with the front, I plan to get back to mine now that my other projects and family commitments are all done, keep up the great work.
> Brian


That's great, Brian. I'll keep watching your log on ocau.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> Subbed. I am little late to the party but at least I showed.


No worries being late! Party's not over yet!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> I'm late to the party, but I have to see this.....


Thank you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chel2x*
> 
> Nice build...
> One of the best prodigy i have seen...
> PInoy ka bro..?


Hey bro! Thank you!







Yes, 100% Pinoy!







You probably know rignoobies? some of them are my friends. Welcome to OCN as well!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XeroAngel*
> 
> Been lurking since the beginning of the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a beautiful piece of art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Job!!


Wow. thank you my friend.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oliver1234*
> 
> My vocabulary does not include the words for just how... well, I don't know the words! Also, I'm planning on building a custom case in the near future, and do you have any good recommendations for where I can get some good sheets of metal like the one's you used in this glorious mod?










Thanks! I'd recommend getting your materials locally. It is cheaper and easily accessible. Maybe you can also ask them to do some customs to it. I get mine online since I don't have any metal physical store around me.

As for the build, I am getting my materials tomorrow. There are few changes on side panel design. I made wrong measurements on it last time. Also, I hate that both FCPU and PPCS are OOS on the fittings that I need for this build.







Keep checking the log, there should be an update in a week. Thank you all!


----------



## G18 x UK

Amazing Build!!! Can't wait till you finish


----------



## barracks510

Random question i had randomly: why aren't you using bitspower fittings?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G18 x UK*
> 
> Amazing Build!!! Can't wait till you finish


Thank you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barracks510*
> 
> Random question i had randomly: why aren't you using bitspower fittings?


I got some bitspower fittings here. I'm actually going to use bitspower for connector/extenders and rotary/angled fittings, but I would really like to try moonsoon compression fittings. I guess I'll have to wait a week or two before FCPU get their 90 degrees rotary adapters that I need back in stock. I needed few more of those and searching it on google, only dazmode has them in stock, but it's a ripoff if I get it from them.


----------



## barracks510

okay, makes sense. only thing is, when working in a tiny box like the prodigy the tool they provide is really a PITA. you need to had (EDIT: HAND) tighten them like the bits fittings. just an FYI.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Try sidewindercomputers.com they cover return shipping from them to you which is cool.
can't wait for more updates!


----------



## MrMerkums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Anodized Thumb Screws


Are those the screws that came with the case? If so, how did you paint them?


----------



## barracks510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMerkums*
> 
> Are those the screws that came with the case? If so, how did you paint them?


They actually look like MNPC Techs or FCPU's easy grip ones. The ones that came with the case are frickin ugly.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Try sidewindercomputers.com they cover return shipping from them to you which is cool.
> can't wait for more updates!


Tried every single retail store here in US. None of them has it. There should be one guy to blame here. He probably bought all of those fittings.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMerkums*
> 
> Are those the screws that came with the case? If so, how did you paint them?


Nope. They are anodized thumb screw. Bought them at PPCS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barracks510*
> 
> They actually look like MNPC Techs or FCPU's easy grip ones. The ones that came with the case are frickin ugly.


They're from PPCs.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Where did you get those PCI-E Slot covers from? Those are the kind I want, the other ones are not as wide.


----------



## Triniboi82

One of the best side panel window mods I've ever seen, love the paint scheme also.


----------



## n3farious

I'm liking all of the little details you have added. Your motherboard tray is even making me want to make a new one. But.... I've already had the thing completely apart once already. I do have enough rivets... hmm... damnit man!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Where did you get those PCI-E Slot covers from? Those are the kind I want, the other ones are not as wide.


It comes with my Sabertooth Z77 board. Pretty sure FPCU are selling something similar to this. Or if you want try to look for somebody who has Sabertooth. They could probably sell one to you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> One of the best side panel window mods I've ever seen, love the paint scheme also.


Thank you. Just to remind you that I will be redoing that side panel. Updates for that next week! Im starting to cut some parts already.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n3farious*
> 
> I'm liking all of the little details you have added. Your motherboard tray is even making me want to make a new one. But.... I've already had the thing completely apart once already. I do have enough rivets... hmm... damnit man!


Thank you. I am not sure about the details, but I am not there yet.







Will give you guys more updates soon!


----------



## adamski07

UPPPPPPDDDDDDAAAAAAAAATEEEEEEESS!!!!!









Hi. Been a while since my last update. Earlier I decided to cut the hole at the top for the res fillport. I also installed my pump using 3m velcro to minimize vibration. Regarding the side panels, I am doing the cuts for it already. Sometime this week, I will have an update for it. I also have an update for the back panel. So here it is! Thank you alll!!









*Loop : PUMP > 240 >MOSFET > CPU > GPU > 240 > RES > PUMP*

*Lets cut 1" hole!*

*Danger Den Fillport(RED)*

*Done! I was really pissed after making the initial hole. It was too big that the 1" cutting bits didn't work so I have to use dremel with cutting blade instead. I'm glad that it worked and everything was fine. I will paint the bracket btw







*






*Needed to put two bolts to support the weight of res.







*




*3M Velcro for the pump! To lessen vibration.*




*MOBO side.







(Test fit only)*



*Looks good!







*


----------



## barracks510

Those are carbon black bitspowers right? where did you get them?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Looking good!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## HPE1000

Looks stunning as always


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barracks510*
> 
> Those are carbon black bitspowers right? where did you get them?


Nope. They're matte black rotary fittings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Looking good!
> Jeffinslaw


Thanks, Jeff!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Looks stunning as always


Thank you! Appreciate all the positive feedbacks!







More stunning works soon!


----------



## Chicklet

Your attention to detail is excellent!


----------



## Niv3k-71

I love your work, I live in France and I am careful with your work on this case that we have in common and intends to inspire me for my next Mod. Congratulations you sell us the dream in doing this work. Thank you.


----------



## tienjoh

This is one beautifully built piece of modern art (lol)


----------



## meeps

The anticipation from this build is killing me!


----------



## nihlius

Epic work dude! Such a clean job, too......


----------



## barracks510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Nope. They're matte black rotary


How did you deal with the ugly green o ring?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I wanna know how much it costs him to keep up this level of perfection to be honest.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicklet*
> 
> Your attention to detail is excellent!


Thank you so much!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niv3k-71*
> 
> I love your work, I live in France and I am careful with your work on this case that we have in common and intends to inspire me for my next Mod. Congratulations you sell us the dream in doing this work. Thank you.


haha.. thank you. Please let me know about your mods! MOD ON!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tienjoh*
> 
> This is one beautifully built piece of modern art (lol)










Thank you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meeps*
> 
> The anticipation from this build is killing me!


DIE!







lol /jk Thank you.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nihlius*
> 
> Epic work dude! Such a clean job, too......










thank you. I am doing my best my to keep it neat and precised. Reason I am redoing the left side panel. Updates are coming soon for that!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barracks510*
> 
> How did you deal with the ugly green o ring?


Just twist the fittings til the end and you don't see the o-ring anymore. I didn't have any problem with those actually.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I wanna know how much it costs him to keep up this level of perfection to be honest.


Not much, honestly. I always sell stuffs before getting new ones. As for tool, I have no expenses. Thanks to my dad and uncle for that.









So got tons of work to do on Prodigious now. I just need enough time to work on it. It will go like this. left side panel > back panel > right side panel. After all this, i'll be making the designs for front and top.
Here's a tease.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Ohhh can't wait for the new side panel man!








Your work is an inspiration...wish I could do a mod at least 10% as good as this.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Ohhh can't wait for the new side panel man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your work is an inspiration...wish I could do a mod at least 10% as good as this.


Thanks man. Remember, I started with nothing. I built my first pc last year and just started modding few months ago. I have no idea what modding is. I think what keeps my consistent work on this project are my modder friends. I let them criticize my work. I got few and they're very reputable on modding community already. One of them has an MDPC build, Bit-tech mod of the year nominee, and more. I am lucky enough to know them personally.









For the panels, I think it will be delayed again. Heat gun isn't enough to heat it for bending. I asked my modder friend and he just recently build his own table acrylic heat bender. I got all the materials listed and I am ready to pick parts online and build my own. So I might just work at the back panel first then continue on the rest as I work on my acrylic bender. Don't really care that much if I will delay it. This just means new knowledge and new tool for my modding crave!









EDIT: this is his home made acrylic bender.


----------



## ivanlabrie

That's really something man, I'd love to get that level of craftmanship...I don't feel it's in me though.
I'll still try to do some modding to my cm 690 II, it deserves it.








Keep up the good work, I'll be waiting for that acrilyc diy bender thing and moar updates.


----------



## Oliver1234

I just got ordered a load of corsair fans for my green themed build, I know you didn't paint, but can you or anybody give any recommendations on how to paint the color rings on them so they match my scheme? Thanks! Also, will you enter this build in any contest, because you already have my vote!


----------



## Niv3k-71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> So got tons of work to do on Prodigious now. I just need enough time to work on it. It will go like this. left side panel > back panel > right side panel. After all this, i'll be making the designs for front and top.
> Here's a tease.


fast fast it looks so cool that you're going to lay us.

With what you cut plexiglass??


----------



## kHaN x

Adamski
Gotta say I am loving ever bit of this. I really love the color scheme and how you've laid the components out.
Looking at your color scheme is giving me ideas


----------



## modnoob

Same


----------



## EpicPie

This mod looks insane. Really well done aesthetically.


----------



## CH4PZ

handsdown best proddy mod i seen!! got me thinking should i shoehorn a matx in mine?!! love it


----------



## adamski07

UPPPPPPPPPPPPPDDDDDDDDDAAAAAATTTTESSSSSSSSSSSS!!









Hi everyone. To start this, I would like to thank BitFenix's rep here at ocn, xbournex , for featuring my work log on their Facebook page. I gathered 5k+ views in less than 24 hrs and its still goin.









For modding, I ordered my materials to work on DIY acrylic bender. Hoping it to be done in a week so I can start working on my side panels. For now, I leave you all this back panel update and more extras! Thank you!

*Okay, you guess what all of these are for







*


*Painted the brackets for my Swiftech micro res*



*Test fit! After painting, I realized that I forgot to do the cut out first for PSU power cable.







*



*Done with the cutout and both are glued together!*



*There you go! Looks perfect to me!







*



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That's really something man, I'd love to get that level of craftmanship...I don't feel it's in me though.
> I'll still try to do some modding to my cm 690 II, it deserves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work, I'll be waiting for that acrilyc diy bender thing and moar updates.


okay







Thanks man!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oliver1234*
> 
> I just got ordered a load of corsair fans for my green themed build, I know you didn't paint, but can you or anybody give any recommendations on how to paint the color rings on them so they match my scheme? Thanks! Also, will you enter this build in any contest, because you already have my vote!


I would paint the white one. Get spray can and paint it. That easy. Goodluck!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niv3k-71*
> 
> fast fast it looks so cool that you're going to lay us.
> 
> With what you cut plexiglass??










Thank you! laser cutter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kHaN x*
> 
> Adamski
> Gotta say I am loving ever bit of this. I really love the color scheme and how you've laid the components out.
> Looking at your color scheme is giving me ideas


Thanks, Khan! I'm glad that I inspire modder with this build. Keep up the good work on yours!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> Same


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> This mod looks insane. Really well done aesthetically.


Thank you man!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CH4PZ*
> 
> handsdown best proddy mod i seen!! got me thinking should i shoehorn a matx in mine?!! love it


Lol. MOD ON!! Let me know bout ur build! Thanks!


----------



## golfergolfer

Hey there adamski! Build is looking absolutely amazing! I really wish that I would have been able to finish mine off.... I never would have been able to have the amount of time nor do I have the talent to do what you have done though! I cant wait to see this beast all hooked up and running! Will definitely continue to follow you for sure


----------



## modnoob

why did bitfenix not make the prodigy this awesome


----------



## ivanlabrie

They should hire this guy...


----------



## golfergolfer

They should at least use these ideas and make a mATX option


----------



## ivanlabrie

So much truth...We need a nice case for our MVG's


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Hey there adamski! Build is looking absolutely amazing! I really wish that I would have been able to finish mine off.... I never would have been able to have the amount of time nor do I have the talent to do what you have done though! I cant wait to see this beast all hooked up and running! Will definitely continue to follow you for sure


thanks. Hope you find a way to revive your build! Its looking great already.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> why did bitfenix not make the prodigy this awesome


Lol. Def, BitFenix can make one better than this.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> They should hire this guy...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> They should at least use these ideas and make a mATX option


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> So much truth...We need a nice case for our MVG's


Thanks! If I work for bitfenix I wouldn't just convert the Prodigy to a MATX case. I agreed on what they said, I lost the capabilities of having more than 2 HDD, Bay Cage, and the compatibility for tall heatsinks. For me this isn't a big issue. In my case, I don't need more than 2 HDD, I am watercooling my build, and I have something else for my fan controllers. In this orientation, you can install up to 240 RADs, better cable management, and install up to two GPUs. Honestly, they could add a bit more to the dimension of the case and they can call it Prodigy XL without loosing the no compromise design.


----------



## EpicPie

My god, this rig is amazing.


----------



## Bozzeh

Very nice!


----------



## CiBi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> UPPPPPPPPPPPPPDDDDDDDDDAAAAAATTTTESSSSSSSSSSSS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. To start this, I would like to thank BitFenix's rep here at ocn, xbournex , for featuring my work log on their Facebook page. I gathered 5k+ views in less than 24 hrs and its still goin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For modding, I ordered my materials to work on DIY acrylic bender. Hoping it to be done in a week so I can start working on my side panels. For now, I leave you all this back panel update and more extras! Thank you!
> 
> *Okay, you guess what all of these are for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *Painted the brackets for my Swiftech micro res*
> 
> 
> 
> *Test fit! After painting, I realized that I forgot to do the cut out first for PSU power cable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *Done with the cutout and both are glued together!*
> 
> 
> 
> *There you go! Looks perfect to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man!
> I would paint the white one. Get spray can and paint it. That easy. Goodluck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! laser cutter.
> Thanks, Khan! I'm glad that I inspire modder with this build. Keep up the good work on yours!
> Thanks!
> Thank you man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. MOD ON!! Let me know bout ur build! Thanks!


Looks awesome, and all your self made parts look very professional and 'clean'. Can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## Garabatos

Very good!!!







Can't wait to see the side panel.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> Looks awesome, and all your self made parts look very professional and 'clean'. Can't wait to see the end result.


I know right? IMO this is the single best PC mod I have ever seen on OCN. The aesthetics are 11/10 and the modifications are a plenty.


----------



## meeps

How will you access the I/O switch on the PSU? I think you should extend the cut 2 bars lower


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meeps*
> 
> How will you access the I/O switch on the PSU? I think you should extend the cut 2 bars lower


Toothpick


----------



## oxcon

This gets more friggin bad ass every time I check in. Keep up the great work. This is soooo damn metal \nn/ \nn/


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meeps*
> 
> How will you access the I/O switch on the PSU? I think you should extend the cut 2 bars lower


eh, he probably won't turn it off anyway


----------



## KevinX

This case looks great. I can't wait to see more updates.


----------



## Beakz

For anyone else ogling this mod and wanting to build their own, I have found an Rear IO Panel that would work with this mod with little modification. http://www.mountainmods.com/mountain-mods-modular-io-panel-p-486.html Now to rethink my ENTIRE BUILD with this new knowledge...


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> My god, this rig is amazing.


Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bozzeh*
> 
> Very nice!


Thank you.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> Looks awesome, and all your self made parts look very professional and 'clean'. Can't wait to see the end result.


WOW. Thank you so much. I'm doing my best to keep everything precise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garabatos*
> 
> Very good!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see the side panel.


Soon!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> I know right? IMO this is the single best PC mod I have ever seen on OCN. The aesthetics are 11/10 and the modifications are a plenty.


Thanks, NHS! Appreciate all your comments!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meeps*
> 
> How will you access the I/O switch on the PSU? I think you should extend the cut 2 bars lower


Lol. Who turn their PSU off? You don't want to turn it off it you're going to run it 24/7







Thanks tho!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Toothpick


haha.. I can actually reach it with my finger.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxcon*
> 
> This gets more friggin bad ass every time I check in. Keep up the great work. This is soooo damn metal \nn/ \nn/


Thanks!!!! \nn/ \nn/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> eh, he probably won't turn it off anyway


correct!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KevinX*
> 
> This case looks great. I can't wait to see more updates.


More updates soon!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beakz*
> 
> For anyone else ogling this mod and wanting to build their own, I have found an Rear IO Panel that would work with this mod with little modification. http://www.mountainmods.com/mountain-mods-modular-io-panel-p-486.html Now to rethink my ENTIRE BUILD with this new knowledge...


Great find, Beakz. Thanks!


----------



## LayerCakes

I love the way you actually try to reply to everyone!


----------



## Beakz

I'm serious about the redesign thing... my last build concept needed a sound card


----------



## Beakz

Pardon my thread spam but AdamSki, have you thought about where to put your res? Just a suggestion but how about having a cylindrical res mounted on the back plate by the IO panel, just a thought.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> I love the way you actually try to reply to everyone!


Thank you. I always try my best to reply on everyone's post.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beakz*
> 
> I'm serious about the redesign thing... my last build concept needed a sound card


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beakz*
> 
> Pardon my thread spam but AdamSki, have you thought about where to put your res? Just a suggestion but how about having a cylindrical res mounted on the back plate by the IO panel, just a thought.


Here's the last update about my res, Here

I really want everything to be inside the case. Actually,everything is set already and I can't see any problem as of now. Thank you for that.


----------



## Beakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Thank you. I always try my best to reply on everyone's post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the last update about my res, Here
> 
> I really want everything to be inside the case. Actually,everything is set already and I can't see any problem as of now. Thank you for that.


Np, I can't beleive I forgot about that... ugh silly me


----------



## t45457523

Here's the last update about my res, Here

I really want everything to be inside the case. Actually,everything is set already and I can't see any problem as of now. Thank you for that.







[/quote]

Are we going to be able to see the REZ once the back panel is on?


----------



## Gardnerphotos

What do you use to cut your sheet metal? Dremmel? Or something more accurate? Love the build and have some awesome ideas for what I want to do with a prodigy, I just need a few £k lol :/


----------



## vaporizer

gratz on the nomination.


----------



## KaiotEch

Adam, how many dollars did you spent for it?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiotEch*
> 
> Adam, how many dollars did you spent for it?


Why do you even ask ... that's none of our business


----------



## KaiotEch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Why do you even ask ... that's none of our business


Not my business, but I'm interested in. Have you problem with it?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiotEch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Why do you even ask ... that's none of our business
> 
> 
> 
> Not my business, but I'm interested in. Have you problem with it?
Click to expand...

Yes. I do. I'd have no problem answering that question for my own build log, but it intrudes on his life. Idk. If he wanted to post costs he would. This build is about love, skill and talent, not how many grand he dropped on HDD waterblocks


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beakz*
> 
> Np, I can't beleive I forgot about that... ugh silly me











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t45457523*
> 
> Are we going to be able to see the REZ once the back panel is on?


Nope








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> What do you use to cut your sheet metal? Dremmel? Or something more accurate? Love the build and have some awesome ideas for what I want to do with a prodigy, I just need a few £k lol :/


Router, small set of filer, and patience.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> gratz on the nomination.










Thanks, but I won't be able to finish it this month. Its a no-go for now. I expect another member to nominate me once this gets ready.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiotEch*
> 
> Adam, how many dollars did you spent for it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Why do you even ask ... that's none of our business


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiotEch*
> 
> Not my business, but I'm interested in. Have you problem with it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Yes. I do. I'd have no problem answering that question for my own build log, but it intrudes on his life. Idk. If he wanted to post costs he would. This build is about love, skill and talent, not how many grand he dropped on HDD waterblocks










haha.. Stop this guys. For exactly how much I spent for this, I have no idea. Some of the parts are owned and used. IIRC, I only bought the mobo, water cooling parts, and materials for modding(acrylic, paint, and aluminum). I agree with dmanstasiu, it's all about the outcome of the build and not how much you have spent for the build. I even see other builds here that are too much for the needs. Mainly the 4-way sli, dual proc, over-watts psu, extreme water cooling and etc. They're more on "I got 4 cards and I water cooled my PC so I'm a elite modder." This is my gaming rig, I don't think I have over spend in this, especially If i am absolutely having fun modding this case. Hopefully for next build, I get sponsorships so I can spend more on materials and not limit myself on it. Btw, it will be a scratch build after this. Thank you.


----------



## barracks510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> Router, small set of filer, and patience.


Do you have a set of tools you could recommend to modders here? Would love to see a list.









Hope you get your sponsorship though.


----------



## Jaacckk

Like I said before, Ill be nominating you!!!


----------



## adamski07

Upppdddates..









So my DIY acrylic bender is done except I am still missing one thing, the variac to control the temp of it. It will be here on Tuesday. By that time I can now move on for next mod, which is the side panels. Also, I wont be using the left side panel anymore. Bourne said that the side panels will be retailing for $19.99 which made me to decide on just starting from scratch. For now I will start working on right side panel and continue with the rest. thank you all!

here's some pics for you!




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barracks510*
> 
> Do you have a set of tools you could recommend to modders here? Would love to see a list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you get your sponsorship though.


Dremel, router, filer, lots of bits, jigsaw, and more. I was lucky that my dad owns of all this before I got into modding.









Sponsorship is "there" already. Finger's crossed with it. But surely will focus on this project first before anything else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaacckk*
> 
> Like I said before, Ill be nominating you!!!










Okay. Thanks!


----------



## ivanlabrie

You gotta push that thing hard man...Curious how will the vrm block will affect your oc capabilities, if at all









It's looking really great, loving the tube routing job and the color scheme.


----------



## mrbean

Great work, Mate, appreciate what you're doing with the alu panels









One observation though - what are you going to do with the mnissing tabs to secure the case handles at the back - I see those mounting tabs are missing in action...

Question for you - I am planning my iDuplex build, similar to yours, but using Rampage IV Gene, and dual MSI Lightnings....I have 99% of the hardware, need 1 more Aquacomputer block for the one gfx card - > Would you possibly mind sharing the back-panel/plate CAD file with me?

It will save me considerable time making my own, and I will modify yours then









If you can, please reply here, and I will PM my details.

Anyway, keep up the good work, this might end up being the best Prodigy mod out there!

Br, Beano


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You gotta push that thing hard man...Curious how will the vrm block will affect your oc capabilities, if at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's looking really great, loving the tube routing job and the color scheme.


Can't wait to get this to 5GHZ!!!







Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrbean*
> 
> Great work, Mate, appreciate what you're doing with the alu panels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One observation though - what are you going to do with the mnissing tabs to secure the case handles at the back - I see those mounting tabs are missing in action...
> 
> Question for you - I am planning my iDuplex build, similar to yours, but using Rampage IV Gene, and dual MSI Lightnings....I have 99% of the hardware, need 1 more Aquacomputer block for the one gfx card - > Would you possibly mind sharing the back-panel/plate CAD file with me?
> 
> It will save me considerable time making my own, and I will modify yours then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can, please reply here, and I will PM my details.
> 
> Anyway, keep up the good work, this might end up being the best Prodigy mod out there!
> 
> Br, Beano


Glad you liked my build. First off, I don't know cad. I know it's those 3d rendering thing, but I don't make one my self and I don't have the patience of learning it.







(I would love too learn it someday tho). I use router, measuring tape, jigsaw, dremel, and filer on making all of this. Thank you for believing that this could be the best prodigy.


----------



## ivanlabrie

It certainly is the best Prodigy mod so far...It's a shame Golfer didn't round up his, the whole MVG in a Prodigy is my thing


----------



## golfergolfer

Lookin SOOOO GOOOOODD! Love it man so much! I still have my prodigy here just waiting for work to be done on it again but I dont think it will get much love unless you make/give me some details about your back panel and everything! Stunning I hope that you run for MOTM even though you just like to mod and not compete as much, more people need to see this! Great job








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrbean*
> 
> Great work, Mate, appreciate what you're doing with the alu panels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One observation though - what are you going to do with the missing tabs to secure the case handles at the back - I see those mounting tabs are missing in action...


This I was wondering it from the start lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It certainly is the best Prodigy mod so far...It's a shame Golfer didn't round up his, the whole MVG in a Prodigy is my thing


It is a shame that I wasnt able to round mine up too and the MVG in a Prodigy deal is so amazing lol







I never ever would have been able to do this though. I would have been able to do more of what the average joe could but not up to these standards.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'd love a case like this, but without the need to mod it...Matx with the ability to fit two 240 or one 360 and 240 rads but with a smallish foot print like this. Bitfenix's ought to do this! (and pay this guy some royalties







)
Heard that Bourne? (someone should pm him)


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Lookin SOOOO GOOOOODD! Love it man so much! I still have my prodigy here just waiting for work to be done on it again but I dont think it will get much love unless you make/give me some details about your back panel and everything! Stunning I hope that you run for MOTM even though you just like to mod and not compete as much, more people need to see this! Great job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This I was wondering it from the start lol
> It is a shame that I wasnt able to round mine up too and the MVG in a Prodigy deal is so amazing lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never ever would have been able to do this though. I would have been able to do more of what the average joe could but not up to these standards.


Thanks man. If you have any questions bout custom panels, just give me a pm. It's all about perfect measurements and patience to get the best results.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd love a case like this, but without the need to mod it...Matx with the ability to fit two 240 or one 360 and 240 rads but with a smallish foot print like this. Bitfenix's ought to do this! (and pay this guy some royalties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Heard that Bourne? (someone should pm him)


Talking bout xbournex, he's such a nice guy and we're having a slow conversation already.


----------



## zaforh

looks soooo good







, and the colour scheme is just amaizing


----------



## zaforh

looks soooo good







, and the colour scheme is just amaizing


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Thanks man. If you have any questions bout custom panels, just give me a pm. It's all about perfect measurements and patience to get the best results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talking bout xbournex, he's such a nice guy and we're having a slow conversation already.


Awesome! Wanna see the outcome of them 'slow conversations'


----------



## XPclassified

Really nice theme and build


----------



## mrbean

All good Mate, thought you had a CAD file for it.

No worries, it will be a bit if extra work for me, but not difficult at all, so I should have a backplate drawn up end next weekend.

Have a good one, and enjoy the build


----------



## Logical

This is a very cool build.


----------



## Beakz

quick question, Where did you get the sheet metal for the back panel? HURRY UP ON THAT SIDE PANEL TO!


----------



## luciddreamer124

Absolutely incredible build man


----------



## Roadkill95

Read through the whole thread, this is hands down the best build I've ever seen. It's ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS BEYOND BELIEF.

Again, I'm lost for words, can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Otern

This is the best, most perfect and most amazing PCmod I have ever seen, never seen a better mod in my entire life.
Every single detail you are doing is getting perfect, I am so impressed of your skills.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## mrrockwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Otern*
> 
> This is the best, most perfect and most amazing PCmod I have ever seen, never seen a better mod in my entire life.
> Every single detail you are doing is getting perfect, I am so impressed of your skills.
> 
> Keep up the good work!


Not to take away from this amazing pice of moding work, but i guess you never been to mdpc site?


----------



## Otern

Been to mdpc site, but I have acctually never seen a so good mod, for those who have stalked this types of tread it maybe not that awesome, but for me as a "visitor" it is just awesome.









Sry for bad english btw


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Otern*
> 
> Been to mdpc site, but I have acctually never seen a so good mod, for those who have stalked this types of tread it maybe not that awesome, but for me as a "visitor" it is just awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sry for bad english btw


Nah I've been around in the case mod forums for three years now, this is definitely a top-notch build. can't say it's the best since it's an infintely subjective ranking, but adamski has tremendous skill and I can see he puts a lot of thought and love into this build


----------



## Roadkill95

I'd imagine that opaque white coolant would look really cool on this


----------



## Roadkill95

I'd imagine that opaque white coolant would look really cool on this


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaforh*
> 
> looks soooo good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and the colour scheme is just amaizing


Thank you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Awesome! Wanna see the outcome of them 'slow conversations'










lol. same here, he's a bit busy. haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPclassified*
> 
> Really nice theme and build


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrbean*
> 
> All good Mate, thought you had a CAD file for it.
> 
> No worries, it will be a bit if extra work for me, but not difficult at all, so I should have a backplate drawn up end next weekend.
> 
> Have a good one, and enjoy the build


Alright! Would love to see it. Keep me updated with your build!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Logical*
> 
> This is a very cool build.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beakz*
> 
> quick question, Where did you get the sheet metal for the back panel? HURRY UP ON THAT SIDE PANEL TO!


I get my materials only due to lack of local stores. I would get at metal stores near you coz it is cheaper. I'm working on it!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Absolutely incredible build man


Thanks, Lucid! Love you build, btw!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> Read through the whole thread, this is hands down the best build I've ever seen. It's ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS BEYOND BELIEF.
> 
> Again, I'm lost for words, can't wait to see it finished.


haha.. WOW. Thank you so much for those words.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Otern*
> 
> This is the best, most perfect and most amazing PCmod I have ever seen, never seen a better mod in my entire life.
> Every single detail you are doing is getting perfect, I am so impressed of your skills.
> 
> Keep up the good work!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrrockwell*
> 
> Not to take away from this amazing pice of moding work, but i guess you never been to mdpc site?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Otern*
> 
> Been to mdpc site, but I have acctually never seen a so good mod, for those who have stalked this types of tread it maybe not that awesome, but for me as a "visitor" it is just awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sry for bad english btw


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Nah I've been around in the case mod forums for three years now, this is definitely a top-notch build. can't say it's the best since it's an infintely subjective ranking, but adamski has tremendous skill and I can see he puts a lot of thought and love into this build










First, thank you guys. I agree with dmanstasui, there will be no best mod.







I am a fan of MDPC builds. I actually know some of owners of those personally. Those builds are my inspirations and I hope someday, my rig will be one of them. I don't think Prodigious will make it to that prestigious site, but I have a big hope for my next project which is a scratch build.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> I'd imagine that opaque white coolant would look really cool on this










My mayhem's white pastel is waiting. Might try Aurora white for final pics purpose.


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mayhem's white pastel is waiting. Might try Aurora white for final pics purpose.










I like your taste. What about cables? Individually sleeved white( or a mixture of white and red) cables + Pastel white/Aurora would look stunning IMO, just a suggestion









And also, I disagree with your previous point. There is a best mod and it's this. End of.


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Best Prodigy build/mod I've seen to date. Nice job!


----------



## adamski07

UPPPPPPDAAAAAATTTESSS!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your taste. What about cables? Individually sleeved white( or a mixture of white and red) cables + Pastel white/Aurora would look stunning IMO, just a suggestion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also, I disagree with your previous point. There is a best mod and it's this. End of.


I posted it a while back. shade 19 and color-x.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3*
> 
> Best Prodigy build/mod I've seen to date. Nice job!










thank you so much!

*
So, what to do with this??







This + acrylic bender = ??? The answer soon!







Stay tuned!







*


----------



## adamski07

UPPPDDDAATTESS!!









So what do you guys think of my cheap DIY acrylic bender?







30-40 secs and 3mm acrylic is ready for bending! Booooo heat gun for letting me wait for 10 mins and still cant bend it.. haha..











*Sample bends*



Watch out for the transformation of this side panel.


----------



## Citra

Those look quite nice!







Cheap things that work great=win, moar monies for modding.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

what thickness sheet metal did you use for the back plate?


----------



## KillThePancake

Shweet!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Oh dang, that bender is amazing!









Side panel lookin great btw...


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Those look quite nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheap things that work great=win, moar monies for modding.


Yup!







Thank you! I can now continue with my mods








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> what thickness sheet metal did you use for the back plate?


0.125" Aluminum 6061.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Shweet!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Oh dang, that bender is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side panel lookin great btw...


haha.. yup.. looks epic after the bends.







few more mods on side panels before I release the photos.


----------



## vaporizer

I'm thinking you've saved the best for last. I can't wait to see the side panel now. The first one looked amazing.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> I'm thinking you've saved the best for last. I can't wait to see the side panel now. The first one looked amazing.










That one is too plain. You'll love the right side panel as I am really loving it now even it is half way done.







Doing some cuts on right side panel now. Hopefully, I can give you some updates tomorrow.









For now, here's what I have for you.







This is part of the right side panel.


----------



## adamski07

UPPPPPPPPPPDAAAAAATTTESSS!!

I have one more cutout to do on right side panel and it's ready for painting! Most productive day ever since I started this build lol. I am also done bending the acrylic for it.







I'm excited for a finish right side panel.







I will release the photos of it once everything is done.









*Regarding my left side panel, I said this many times that I will do revision on it, but then decided to get rid of it and just get another side panel once it becomes available to purchase then create new design from scratch*. I was having fun bending acrylic so I decided to do the left side panel as well.







I will finish the revision and just toss it or give it to someone after







haha.. Thanks!









Here's the left side panel on process of revision :

I didn't like the revised design. I hate that I was limited on designs because of initial cuts that I did on the panel. It was a big mistake of me doing the left side panel first before the inside of the case.


----------



## RandomHer0

Looks sharp. Looking forward to seeing more as always


----------



## Roadkill95

As usual, brilliant, innovative and absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> Looks sharp. Looking forward to seeing more as always


Thanks. It is literally sharp. lol








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> As usual, brilliant, innovative and absolutely gorgeous.


Thank you, Roadkill! How bout giving it away to Prodigy owners?







That would be really exciting and awesome!


----------



## Roadkill95

Haha, absolutely







Me next is build is definitely gonna be bitfenix based.


----------



## MetallicAcid

How do you cut such a logo into acrylic??


----------



## Ezekie1Enus

Man, been lurking on this build/mod for a while now and I need to start saving and training so I can do something this awesome for my next build. I love seeing the Prodigy being used to its fullest potential. I'm hoping by the time I get around to it Corsair will have an M-ITX case.


----------



## Oliver1234

lol, Try out the new 900D!


----------



## Dmz96

Does the danger den fillport screw straight into the top of the Micro-Res without modification or additional parts? Or did you need something else to have it do that (like an adapter or something of the like)?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> Haha, absolutely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me next is build is definitely gonna be bitfenix based.










Nice. I would like to work another BitFenix case again. Probably the Survivor case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> How do you cut such a logo into acrylic??


There are many tools you can use to cut precisely on acrylic. Scroll saw and laser cutter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ezekie1Enus*
> 
> Man, been lurking on this build/mod for a while now and I need to start saving and training so I can do something this awesome for my next build. I love seeing the Prodigy being used to its fullest potential. I'm hoping by the time I get around to it Corsair will have an M-ITX case.


MITX Corsair O_O Fingers crossed for that.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oliver1234*
> 
> lol, Try out the new 900D!


Nope. That thing is HUGE! Also, everything is there already. There's no need to mod the case.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> Does the danger den fillport screw straight into the top of the Micro-Res without modification or additional parts? Or did you need something else to have it do that (like an adapter or something of the like)?


Both has female thread. I am using 10mm male to male adapter.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> Does the danger den fillport screw straight into the top of the Micro-Res without modification or additional parts? Or did you need something else to have it do that (like an adapter or something of the like)?


Don't see the point of a fillport in that situation though. Just use a G1/4 plug, open it up when you need to fill. The main point of the fill-port is if you dont have easy access to the top of the res, you can run a line to a fill-port at the top of your case

Quick question for you adam, you needed to offset the top radiator in order to mount the front 240, right?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Don't see the point of a fillport in that situation though. Just use a G1/4 plug, open it up when you need to fill. The main point of the fill-port is if you dont have easy access to the top of the res, you can run a line to a fill-port at the top of your case
> 
> Quick question for you adam, you needed to offset the top radiator in order to mount the front 240, right?


Right! once the RAD is installed and the res, I don't have any access with the top plug anymore so there's no way for me to put the coolant which is why I installed the danger den fillport there.

For top RAD, nope. Just a little cut on the top because it is blocking the fitting's thread.

You can see it in this picture. It was about an inch that I removed, iirc.


----------



## Ezekie1Enus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> MITX Corsair O_O Fingers crossed for that.


May I direct your attention to this thread:
Corsais Mini ITX? What Do you Want?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ezekie1Enus*
> 
> May I direct your attention to this thread:
> Corsais Mini ITX? What Do you Want?


wow. Thanks!


----------



## adamski07

Double post! Mobile S**!


----------



## adamski07

UPPPPPPDAAAATTTESSS!!!










Im currently on painting the right side panel process. Can't wait to give you guys updates with it.







For now I give you this update for sleeving. This is going to be a busy weekend for sure!









Btw, I need help with sleeving pattern.

*Happy 100k views! Thank you all for the support.







*


----------



## Ezekie1Enus

Something like this?

Edit: cropped the picture (probably should have done that the first time)


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ezekie1Enus*
> 
> 
> 
> Something like this?


Great! Thank you. I will put them together this way to see how it looks.







+rep for two good posts.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Oh god...


----------



## Ezekie1Enus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Great! Thank you. I will put them together this way to see how it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep for two good posts.


Your welcome and Thanks I was surprised at how close the default dark red colour in paint was to the MDPC sleeve colour.


----------



## Roadkill95

Here's my stab at it. It's more orderly than the one the user above you posted, but I like order


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> Here's my stab at it. It's more orderly than the one the user above you posted, but I like order


hmm.. I tried some patterns with the sleeves and didn't like white on it. I think I have to go with less white. Maybe atleast 1 on the 12 cables on 24 pin. Will make more until I get into the best pattern. Please keep the suggestions coming.









Here's a tease for right side panel. Cutting's done. Finished panel next week!


----------



## Ezekie1Enus

Take 2


----------



## Roadkill95

I think having only one or two white cables would look out of place, but IDK it's your build lol. If I were you I'd probably have two black vertically, then two red, so on and so forth.

But I really like 24pin take two^ The white cable on the others ruin them IMO, sorry.


----------



## Arucane

You were doing great work wehn i first saw this thread, and your still doing great work, keep it up!


----------



## adamski07

UPPPDDDAAAAAATTESSS!!

Sleeving started today. I started cutting it to custom length and crimping it with new pins.







Since it will be my first time sleeving, I watched tons of tutorials and read few threads to get it done perfectly once I am ready to sleeve. I am doing MDPC shrinkless sleeving btw. I don't think everything needs to be sleeves so I will only sleeve 24pin, 8pin cpu, and 2 pci-e cables for my GPU.

The left side panel is almost done. It just needs time to dry.







Also, my right panel is going really great. I'd say that I did impress myself with it.







I also ordered some filter material to keep inside free from dust. Be ready this coming week for two finished panels.









I leave you with these photos :
*Tools and shorter 8-pin CPU cable.*

*Done crimping!







*

*Check out what's cooking!







*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ezekie1Enus*
> 
> 
> Take 2


I like the 24pin.







More suggestions please








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> I think having only one or two white cables would look out of place, but IDK it's your build lol. If I were you I'd probably have two black vertically, then two red, so on and so forth.
> 
> But I really like 24pin take two^ The white cable on the others ruin them IMO, sorry.


I don't think so since my coolant is going to be white. I would go 2 white 6 red then 4 black for the 24 pins. just like what ezek did on "take 2." My interior is red and it's black outside so it will be better to have more red inside. It is not final tho. I still need more suggestions for it. Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arucane*
> 
> You were doing great work wehn i first saw this thread, and your still doing great work, keep it up!










Thank you so much. You don't have to post on my thread only. You can check other awesome builds goin on here at OCN! Enjoy your stay here!


----------



## Beakz

MOAR!


----------



## Niv3k-71

Where are the grey for your sleeving?


----------



## kanaks

Oh man [email protected]@k David copperfield, you are delivering the magic


----------



## mingqi53

Holy cow. Subbed.

If you ever plan on building a new rig and want a new home for this one.. let me know!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beakz*
> 
> MOAR!


Soon!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niv3k-71*
> 
> Where are the grey for your sleeving?


grey? I will be using shade 19, color-x, and white sleeves.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanaks*
> 
> Oh man [email protected]@k David copperfield, you are delivering the magic


haha.. okay okay.. time to tell the truth.. these are all illusions.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53*
> 
> Holy cow. Subbed.
> 
> If you ever plan on building a new rig and want a new home for this one.. let me know!


Lol.. if ever...







Thanks!

I am currently painting the right side panel. Big updates this coming week!


----------



## xyllian

This is some serious stuff going on. Looks fantastic!

I do however think you should restrain from to advanced sleeving patterns though, it may just end up looking cluttered and a mess :/ I would've gone for something more simplistic for the sleeve.


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyllian*
> 
> This is some serious stuff going on. Looks fantastic!
> 
> I do however think you should restrain from to advanced sleeving patterns though, it may just end up looking cluttered and a mess :/ I would've gone for something more simplistic for the sleeve.


That's what I thought, 2 color sleeving looks good but 3 is a bit too "busy" imho. You could get away with 3 if you do a very simple pattern but then again, the rest of the build looks so clean and fantastic it could be detrimental. But then again this guy has done an absolutely f#$cking awesome job so far so I trust him with his decisions. I'm sure it'll end up looking great.


----------



## Mrsouldat

Absolutely amazing! Keep it up, This is simply the best mod I have ever seen.


----------



## barracks510

Remember, 24 pin mobo connector has one missing pin


----------



## adamski07

UUUPPPDDDATTESSS!!









I know you guys can't wait for the panels and yes, I'll make you wait longer. lol
















Both panels are done. I am just waiting for the filter material to be here and install it then take the final photos for you guys.









Here's the cutout for the right side panel.












*Primer done!*

*First coat done!*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyllian*
> 
> This is some serious stuff going on. Looks fantastic!
> 
> I do however think you should restrain from to advanced sleeving patterns though, it may just end up looking cluttered and a mess :/ I would've gone for something more simplistic for the sleeve.


Will consider that. Thank you so much!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> That's what I thought, 2 color sleeving looks good but 3 is a bit too "busy" imho. You could get away with 3 if you do a very simple pattern but then again, the rest of the build looks so clean and fantastic it could be detrimental. But then again this guy has done an absolutely f#$cking awesome job so far so I trust him with his decisions. I'm sure it'll end up looking great.


haha.. I'll try every single pattern to get the best one for this build. Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrsouldat*
> 
> Absolutely amazing! Keep it up, This is simply the best mod I have ever seen.










Thank you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barracks510*
> 
> Remember, 24 pin mobo connector has one missing pin


Thank you!


----------



## hakz

B-E-A-UTIFUL!


----------



## M3th0D84

Hi

I've been following your build for a few weeks now and would like to attempt fitting a micro ATX mobo myself. I was just wondering if you could provide some dimensions of the mobo tray and back plate panel, so I have some reference on where to start

Cheers


----------



## Oliver1234

3 Questions:
How much time do you spend on this masterpiece per day?
What method/ type of painting are you using?
and if you don't mind, how much did you spend on all the equitment needed to do basic cable sleeving for 24 pin, GPU's and CPU's?
This build can only be described as "Friggin Amazing".


----------



## Oliver1234

Came across this case, and thought the layout was similar to yours, but you pulled it off much better! http://www.parvumsystems.com/


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> B-E-A-UTIFUL!










Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3th0D84*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I've been following your build for a few weeks now and would like to attempt fitting a micro ATX mobo myself. I was just wondering if you could provide some dimensions of the mobo tray and back plate panel, so I have some reference on where to start
> 
> Cheers


Gee.. not sure anymore.. will get back to you with that..







Anyway, don't you have tape measure or ruler at home?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oliver1234*
> 
> 3 Questions:
> How much time do you spend on this masterpiece per day?
> What method/ type of painting are you using?
> and if you don't mind, how much did you spend on all the equitment needed to do basic cable sleeving for 24 pin, GPU's and CPU's?
> This build can only be described as "Friggin Amazing".


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oliver1234*
> 
> Came across this case, and thought the layout was similar to yours, but you pulled it off much better! http://www.parvumsystems.com/


1. Okay. I spend 1-3 hrs each day I get time modding the case. Usually, twice a week.
2. Spray paint. Patience is all you need. Sand it if there's imperfection.
3. I use MDPC sleeves. Should be less than $150 including the tools.

For that Parvum case, yes it is similar to the orientation of Prodigious. It looks cool btw. I can actually copy that easily. A few hours on CAD, get it laser cut, bend, then connect them all together. It's a build from scratch unlike what I did in Prodigy which is fairly different. I've seen similar cases before that is made is acrylic as well. Just different orientations.







Thanks!


----------



## M3th0D84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Gee.. not sure anymore.. will get back to you with that..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, don't you have tape measure or ruler at home?


Ye I measured the inside. I was just wondering what your dims were for the out side profile of that mobo tray and back panel. Just so ive got something to compare against


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oliver1234*
> 
> Came across this case, and thought the layout was similar to yours, but you pulled it off much better! http://www.parvumsystems.com/


I was going to get a prodigy for my next build.... but that case.... I partially hate you right now









Edit: But that price tag... it hurts to even look at xD


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> I was going to get a prodigy for my next build.... but that case.... I partially hate you right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: But that price tag... it hurts to even look at xD


200usd isnt all that bad


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 200usd isnt all that bad


Add 60 for shipping to US 0.o
$260 total







Still not out of the question, though!


----------



## Arucane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> Add 60 for shipping to US 0.o
> $260 total
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not out of the question, though!


I'm about to build a new computer for my little brother with my tax rebate.... that case is a serious consideration now lol.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3th0D84*
> 
> Ye I measured the inside. I was just wondering what your dims were for the out side profile of that mobo tray and back panel. Just so ive got something to compare against


Should be the same if you measured it right. Will check it again once I get time.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> I was going to get a prodigy for my next build.... but that case.... I partially hate you right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: But that price tag... it hurts to even look at xD


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 200usd isnt all that bad


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> Add 60 for shipping to US 0.o
> $260 total
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not out of the question, though!


O_O $260 for that case shipped to US. Sorry, not gonna spend that much for that case. I'd rather go with other MITX case available here at US.







Or if not, spend >$100 for acrylic and cut it myself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arucane*
> 
> I'm about to build a new computer for my little brother with my tax rebate.... that case is a serious consideration now lol.


----------



## adamski07

UPPPPPPPPPPPDDDDDDDDAAAAAATESSS!!

So filter arrived today. I cut and installed it right away. Still waiting for it to dry then finish everything and take some photos for all of you. Hopefully, I can give you all the big updates tonight.







thank you!

Here's what I have for you today, BitFenix Hydra Pro. You guess where and how I am going to place this for this project.









It came with bent capacitor so I straightened it up. Will try it later to test if it is still working or not. lol


----------



## adamski07

BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGGG UUUPPPPDDDAAAATTTEEEEESSSS!!!!














(size 5 says "big"







)

So what else could be better than having two updates in a day. haha.. Anyway, I am excited to show these to all of you. After weeks of working on my panels, both the revised left side panel and the finished right side panels are now finally done.







Please read everything to see what I did on my panels. I'm now done with right side panel. I can now continue with other stuffs. I'm still working on sleeving the cable. It really takes a lot of patience to do it.







tomorrow my new left side panel will be here. I can then start brainstorming for new design for it. I'll try my best to do the design for front as well as I work on new left side panel. I really need to spend more time for this project to finish this asap. But like what they say, "you cannot achieve good result overnight." Anyway, enjoy the photos!









*Complete mod process of right side panel*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*This what my DIY acrylic bender can do!*







*Needed to cut this because of the grill at back.







*

*First primer coat done!*

*Destroying other casefor the sake of Prodigious! Mesh was stripped from my Lanboy Air Case.







*




*First Coat Done!!!!*


*And it's finally done







*

*Painting the left side panel.







*

*oooppss.. my left side panel at the top!!!







*

*First coat and Final coat.. haha..*


*Installing the filter material!*






*Final Photos of right side panel and revised left side panel.







*


Spoiler: Final Photos of Right side panel and revised left side panel



*LEFT SIDE PANEL*



*RIGHT SIDE PANEL*







*On the CASE!*





*Thank you all!!!*


----------



## HPE1000

AMAZING


----------



## Roadkill95

My god.............Honestly this is better than porn.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> My god.............Honestly this is better than porn.


You sure about that?









LOL


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> You sure about that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


Well, not reeeeaaaaaaally , but you know what I meant.

You ruined it


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> AMAZING


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> My god.............Honestly this is better than porn.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> You sure about that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> Well, not reeeeaaaaaaally , but you know what I meant.
> 
> You ruined it


ahahaha.. thank you guys. I think pr0n is better than this.


----------



## ayen46

adamski07

you make us proud









God bless you dude


----------



## Ezekie1Enus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> ahahaha.. thank you guys. I think pr0n is better than this.


At least I can look at this while at school...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ezekie1Enus*
> 
> At least I can look at this while at school...










I knew someone who had no shame watching pr0n in the middle of computer class... lol

Might as well rename the build pr0ndigious, because that is what this thread is heading to hehe


----------



## luciddreamer124

These mods are unbelievable


----------



## audioholic

I may have missed this part but did you get those acrylic pieces laser cut or are you some sort of master ninja with a jigsaw and other magic potions?
/dumb jokes

Seriously man you deserve a spot in case design for these corps!!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Oh my....









Jeffinslaw


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ayen46*
> 
> adamski07
> 
> you make us proud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God bless you dude


Wow. Thank you for those kind words.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ezekie1Enus*
> 
> At least I can look at this while at school...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew someone who had no shame watching pr0n in the middle of computer class... lol
> 
> Might as well rename the build pr0ndigious, because that is what this thread is heading to hehe


hahahahaha.. Why not. that will get me more views.. lol.. Project Pr0ndigious.. lmao thank you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> These mods are unbelievable


Thanks man!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may have missed this part but did you get those acrylic pieces laser cut or are you some sort of master ninja with a jigsaw and other magic potions?
> /dumb jokes
> 
> Seriously man you deserve a spot in case design for these corps!!


hahaha.. 1 strike of my stick and wala!







The right side panel acrylics are laser cut.







thank you so much, audioholic.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Oh my....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


... G? haha.. thanks!


----------



## Citra

No words can describe this...


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> No words can describe this...


There's only one word to describe this and HPE1000 created it... This build is Pr0ndigious.. haha


----------



## saber101

its looking nice like ther color scheme, also like side panels design looks good


----------



## audioholic

waiting on build log name to be changed to prondigious


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting on build log name to be changed to prondigious


haha.. how bout changing it for a week..







Admins would delete my thread once they see it..









Anyway, a very very small update here :

what do you guys think of my new hoody?









*Front with "adamski modz" logo*

*Back side*


----------



## HPE1000

Don't bother changing the name, don't chance it


----------



## audioholic

haha probably a good choice...not worth getting deleted








Sweet hoody!


----------



## Zerosleep

This is in my personal top 5 prodigy mod list -- which doesn't exist, but if it did -- it'd be in it!  *subbed*


----------



## barracks510

that's it? only 2000 comments since your last post? what a loser...







.

Just Kidding. Those updates were









you look







in that suit.


----------



## ShineGraphics

Those side panels..









You have magic hands or something!
Amazing work on everything








Such and amazing case.


----------



## Editor22

Adam, I think you deserve some sort of special prodigy award! that is absolutely stunning!


----------



## paultan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Editor22*
> 
> Adam, I think you deserve some sort of special prodigy award! that is absolutely stunning!


I agree with you


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bother changing the name, don't chance it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> haha probably a good choice...not worth getting deleted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet hoody!


haha.. Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerosleep*
> 
> This is in my personal top 5 prodigy mod list -- which doesn't exist, but if it did -- it'd be in it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *subbed*


So I'm at 5th place or what?







Thank you so much!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barracks510*
> 
> that's it? only 2000 comments since your last post? what a loser...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Just Kidding. Those updates were
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in that suit.


hahaha.. Thanks, barracks510!! I love the hoody. It matches the color scheme of the Prodigious.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> Those side panels..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have magic hands or something!
> Amazing work on everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such and amazing case.


Thank you!!!














<- have to wear this after you drooled. haha








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Editor22*
> 
> Adam, I think you deserve some sort of special prodigy award! that is absolutely stunning!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paultan*
> 
> I agree with you


Is this for real? E22 and Paul Tan??







WOW!!!! Thank you so much. I'm a big fan of both of you.







Alain-S is such a great build, Nate! Well for Paul. I know him personally so he knows I'm a huge fan of all his work.







Actually, he has a big influence on this build.









Finally, THIS!!!!! :
*"Bring your ideas to life"* - Nate
*"Precision. Quality. Design."* - Paul

Again, Thank you!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

You know dude, it continues to disappoint me that you aren't being paid for this talent. I wish my prodigy looked a tenth as good as this.

Keep it comin!


----------



## HPE1000

I was thinking that earlier, send pictures to bitfenix, I bet they would love to see this thing.


----------



## mrrockwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Is this for real? E22 and Paul Tan??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!!! Thank you so much. I'm a big fan of both of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alain-S is such a great build, Nate! Well for Paul. I know him personally so he knows I'm a huge fan of all his work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he has a big influence on this build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, THIS!!!!! :
> *"Bring your ideas to life"* - Nate
> *"Precision. Quality. Design."* - Paul
> 
> Again, Thank you!


Thats the certificate of approval of pure aweomness right there!


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I was thinking that earlier, send pictures to bitfenix, I bet they would love to see this thing.


Definitely. This needs more attention. Way more.


----------



## Roadkill95

Ugh my phone hates me...


----------



## FannBlade

Amazing final product!
Looking forward to your next venture.


----------



## jackofhearts495

That's a top-notch mod right there. Looking forward to more!


----------



## Nyrki

a true work of craftsmanship your computer, a big thumbs up.


----------



## adamski07

UPPPPDDDDAAATTTESSSSS!!

Just a small update here. My new left side panel arrived today. I'm probably the first one to get this of all the Prodigy owners here at OCN. Love what BitFenix did on these window side panels.








I will start making new designs for it this weekend.
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> You know dude, it continues to disappoint me that you aren't being paid for this talent. I wish my prodigy looked a tenth as good as this.
> 
> Keep it comin!


Sorry buddy to disappoint you.







Don't worry, atleast I am having lots of fun modding this.







MOD ON BRO! Keep modding til you get on where you wanted to be.







I started not knowing where I am gonna end up. I failed before, but I never give up.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I was thinking that earlier, send pictures to bitfenix, I bet they would love to see this thing.










I think you missed it when BitFenix Facebook Global posted my build on their page.







Here : https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151420604286388&set=a.469895691387.247359.349216296387&type=1&theater
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrrockwell*
> 
> Thats the certificate of approval of pure aweomness right there!










Thank you!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> Definitely. This needs more attention. Way more.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> Ugh my phone hates me...


haha.. Thank you.







Hoping that more people would like this build.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade*
> 
> Amazing final product!
> Looking forward to your next venture.


Thanks! Yup, getting ready for next journey on this build.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> That's a top-notch mod right there. Looking forward to more!


thank you! Sure.. more updates coming!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyrki*
> 
> a true work of craftsmanship your computer, a big thumbs up.


Wow. Thank you so much!


----------



## meeps

so you'll be re-doing the left side panel entirely? or transferring the outer layers of the current left-side panel onto the new panel? slightly confused


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meeps*
> 
> so you'll be re-doing the left side panel entirely? or transferring the outer layers of the current left-side panel onto the new panel? slightly confused


haha.. sorry to confuse you. Yes, since the first version of the left side panel, I already decided and told everyone who were subbed here the I will be completely redoing the left side panel, but on a new panel.







Didn't really like the left panel.







haha.. Thanks!


----------



## Dmz96

Any chance you'd be willing to post a pic of the window on the right side (the side that originally should have housed the power buttons)? I'm curious as to how off centered it would look, I'm considering getting one of these window panels for the side opposite the GPU as I want to keep the grilled panel for GPU intake.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> Any chance you'd be willing to post a pic of the window on the right side (the side that originally should have housed the power buttons)? I'm curious as to how off centered it would look, I'm considering getting one of these window panels for the side opposite the GPU as I want to keep the grilled panel for GPU intake.


Yup sure.. Will do it tomorrow, but just to let you know. I don't have the old mobo tray inside anymore.







I don't know how you will check if it is off centered or not. Why not just use your grilled panel to do this? Should be the same as the cut on this window is the same as where the grill holes are at on grilled panels.....


----------



## Beakz

God I love this build!







But I have a question. Is it possible to rotate the mobo 90 deg. like a silverstone case? I'm tempted at the idea of making a mini FT02


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beakz*
> 
> God I love this build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I have a question. Is it possible to rotate the mobo 90 deg. like a silverstone case? I'm tempted at the idea of making a mini FT02


Would work, but will destroy the top and it is not easy to copy or make top panel as you would need bending. Unlike the back panel where you just get plain metal sheet and do the cutout for the I/O shield and extras.


----------



## Ezekie1Enus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beakz*
> 
> God I love this build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I have a question. Is it possible to rotate the mobo 90 deg. like a silverstone case? I'm tempted at the idea of making a mini FT02


I would be/is possible to do. The biggest challenge then is making a cover/door for the top to keep it aesthetically pleasing but user accessible. There is a mod called Big Bro which is doing this design with an E-ATX Gigabyte Z77x UP7.


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Yup sure.. Will do it tomorrow, but just to let you know. I don't have the old mobo tray inside anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how you will check if it is off centered or not. Why not just use your grilled panel to do this? Should be the same as the cut on this window is the same as where the grill holes are at on grilled panels.....


I would... but I don't have the case yet xD

I'm STILL planning my next build as the last of my funds are coming in, so I'm just thinking ahead


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ezekie1Enus*
> 
> I would be/is possible to do. The biggest challenge then is making a cover/door for the top to keep it aesthetically pleasing but user accessible. There is a mod called Big Bro which is doing this design with an E-ATX Gigabyte Z77x UP7.


yup.. He's going to do cutout at the top and install new plate. I am not sure how it will look like after. Unless he will cover the cut with something to "hide" the cut. Also, with my matx board installed, it's already a nightmare on where to route cables. Just imagine it with E-ATX mobo.







Anyway, he said he won't be installing 4 GPU as what he have on the mock up so I think he's gonna be good. I'm not sure tho where he is up to. Been watching that build actually for a while now.


----------



## MoMurda

Can I pay you to make me one?! Looks amazing man, great work. You perfected this case, the Mitx board is too small for this beast. Bitfenix should pay you!


----------



## Beakz

@ Adamski and Ezekie1Enus, thanks, I was thinking about trying it but now that I think about it the amount of metal work required would be a bit overwhelming for a first mod. Thanks for the responses


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda*
> 
> Can I pay you to make me one?! Looks amazing man, great work. You perfected this case, the Mitx board is too small for this beast. Bitfenix should pay you!










haha.. Thanks man! Pay me for what btw? haha


----------



## adamski07

EVERYONNEEE!!!!

Please like my FB page :









https://www.facebook.com/AdamskiMods


----------



## meeps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> haha.. sorry to confuse you. Yes, since the first version of the left side panel, I already decided and told everyone who were subbed here the I will be completely redoing the left side panel, but on a new panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't really like the left panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha.. Thanks!


Lol gotcha, oh no i've been subbed since almost the beginning and I remember you stating you'd be redoing the left side panel, I was just curious about your methodology and if you were retracting your plan to do so.

Great mod btw







I tend to lurk in the background


----------



## MoMurda

Liked, now where can I put my order in!? Haha


----------



## Zerosleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> EVERYONNEEE!!!!
> 
> Please like my FB page :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AdamskiMods


Done. Watching this build and a few others has encouraged me to finally buy a Dremel. My days of being conservatively stock are over. Thanks for inspiration!


----------



## Mrsouldat

I must agree, this build is very inspiring.


----------



## brianf1971

Hi Adam been keeping track of this really great work mate, I'm going more a stock look myself, yours is way too good to top







, that being said I wanted to ask what your solution for attaching the top and bottom rails to the back was, it normally bolts into the rear panel which is why I folded mine, but with yours being a flat plate how are you attaching the rails?

Brian


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> EVERYONNEEE!!!!
> 
> Please like my FB page :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AdamskiMods


I miss west coast mods videos


----------



## goodforyou19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> EVERYONNEEE!!!!
> 
> Please like my FB page :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AdamskiMods


Liked









Even though I haven't ever made any comments on this thread, but I've been following it for quite some time now, and I must say... you sir did an amazing job. Hopefully I will one-day be able to accomplish something half as worthy as yours.
Hats off to you!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meeps*
> 
> Lol gotcha, oh no i've been subbed since almost the beginning and I remember you stating you'd be redoing the left side panel, I was just curious about your methodology and if you were retracting your plan to do so.
> 
> Great mod btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to lurk in the background


Thank you.







Keep checkin the log for new updates.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda*
> 
> Liked, now where can I put my order in!? Haha


hahah.. thank you. I will now start uploading photo updates on my page as soon as I get one ready.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerosleep*
> 
> Done. Watching this build and a few others has encouraged me to finally buy a Dremel. My days of being conservatively stock are over. Thanks for inspiration!










haha.. MOD on! Thank you. I'm glad I inspired you to mod.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrsouldat*
> 
> I must agree, this build is very inspiring.


Thank you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brianf1971*
> 
> Hi Adam been keeping track of this really great work mate, I'm going more a stock look myself, yours is way too good to top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , that being said I wanted to ask what your solution for attaching the top and bottom rails to the back was, it normally bolts into the rear panel which is why I folded mine, but with yours being a flat plate how are you attaching the rails?
> 
> Brian


Hey Brian, Sorry was busy and already forgot to check your log. Check it today and you got a good updates there! Good job!







The back plate was riveted at the back only and none on the top and bottom.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I miss west coast mods videos


Love WCM! Lots of great people there. WCM and I are neighbors.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodforyou19*
> 
> Liked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I haven't ever made any comments on this thread, but I've been following it for quite some time now, and I must say... you sir did an amazing job. Hopefully I will one-day be able to accomplish something half as worthy as yours.
> Hats off to you!


Thank you so much!







Keep practicing.. never rush it or limit yourself.







Goodluck!

https://www.facebook.com/AdamskiMods


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Love WCM! Lots of great people there. WCM and I are neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AdamskiMods


Seriously???


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Seriously???


Yup. We're both from Bay Area. About 30mins away from me or less maybe.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Yup. We're both from Bay Area. About 30mins away from me or less maybe.


Awesome, his mods are so awesome. (so are yours!)


----------



## Niv3k-71

What tools you work with plexiglass?


----------



## Niv3k-71

Great job. it's so beautiful.


----------



## Dmz96

I just saw your facebook post of the delidded 3570k, was it difficult? I'm heavily considering this to keep temps even lower but I don't want to try if it's going to be troublesome.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Awesome, his mods are so awesome. (so are yours!)


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niv3k-71*
> 
> Great job. it's so beautiful.


Thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> I just saw your facebook post of the delidded 3570k, was it difficult? I'm heavily considering this to keep temps even lower but I don't want to try if it's going to be troublesome.


Wasn't that difficult. Took me 15 mins to separate the IHS to the CPU itself. Tho I'm not sure if it still working or not.. lol. I need to finish this build to confirm it.


----------



## audioholic

Cannot wait to see whats next! This build just always is getting better and better! You're really inspiring on what you got going on here man! I have always wanted to open my own small business building/modding computers, but always finding myself becoming inpatient with things. This time around I am going slow and while I am not doing any case mods as I like the stock Prodigy to much, this just may be my excuse for getting another Prodigy and using my Maximus V Gene








Just want to say thanks!
-Chris:thumb:


----------



## barracks510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Wasn't that difficult. Took me 15 mins to separate the IHS to the CPU itself. Tho I'm not sure if it still working or not.. lol. I need to finish this build to confirm it.


Don't worry, if you killed it you still have warranty.


----------



## Jaacckk

Mod of the month is open. Im nominating you now


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Cannot wait to see whats next! This build just always is getting better and better! You're really inspiring on what you got going on here man! I have always wanted to open my own small business building/modding computers, but always finding myself becoming inpatient with things. This time around I am going slow and while I am not doing any case mods as I like the stock Prodigy to much, this just may be my excuse for getting another Prodigy and using my Maximus V Gene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to say thanks!
> -Chris:thumb:










Thank you.







Yup, another $80 isn't that bad to have fun modding. Goodluck!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barracks510*
> 
> Don't worry, if you killed it you still have warranty.


Yup..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaacckk*
> 
> Mod of the month is open. Im nominating you now



*Nominations open on the 7th of each month*
Nominations close on the last day of the month
Three days are allotted to compile the list of nominations and verify their eligibility. Nominees must respond to my PM within this time or they automatically decline nomination for that month.
Poll is posted on the 1st of the next month month with a duration of 7 days


----------



## <({D34TH})>

It would be awkward if the thing can't start in the first run.


----------



## Ezekie1Enus

You Definitely have my vote for MOTM. Probably the only mod I've been following where I've seen real progress, other than a CM Storm Trooper one but it was like 1/10th the scale that this one was.


----------



## Norlig

I thought posting porn was agains the rules


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ezekie1Enus*
> 
> You Definitely have my vote for MOTM. Probably the only mod I've been following where I've seen real progress, other than a CM Storm Trooper one but it was like 1/10th the scale that this one was.


Same.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> I thought posting porn was agains the rules


----------



## KillThePancake

Very nice! And you have a like on your Facebook page too


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *<({D34TH})>*
> 
> It would be awkward if the thing can't start in the first run.


haha.. i know, if that happens I won't put it here and instead put in my 2500k.. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ezekie1Enus*
> 
> You Definitely have my vote for MOTM. Probably the only mod I've been following where I've seen real progress, other than a CM Storm Trooper one but it was like 1/10th the scale that this one was.


Wow. Thanks! won't disaapoint you all til the last mod of this build.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> I thought posting porn was agains the rules










ask admins... haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> Same.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*


lol..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Very nice! And you have a like on your Facebook page too


Thanks! Please invite your friends to like the page.









https://www.facebook.com/AdamskiMods


----------



## Jaacckk

Showed my mates this. You have an incoming 7 likes


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaacckk*
> 
> Showed my mates this. You have an incoming 7 likes


Thank you. Please invite more









After testing out bitfenix hydro pro and corsair SP fans, they just didn't like each other.







At low speed, SP fans makes annoying ticking noise. I know this is very common on fan controllers + fans and I can not stand that noise. At full speed, the quiet edition SP fans are sooooo quiet that I decided not use the fan controller anymore or maybe still use it and run them at full speed at all times since I will be OCing at high clock. Anyway, I got no real update for now. Still working on shortening cables and then sleeve it. Also, the loop should be done tomorrow and ready to be filled up with coolant. Hopefully by the end of the week, I can finish both water cooling and sleeving to get the system up running.


----------



## adamski07

First 8 pin.. done! Not perfect, but it looks good to me!







I need more practice sleeving cables.. haha







Anyway, it is my first time doing this. 24-pin and two pci-e cables left. I will continue sleeving tomorrow.


----------



## audioholic

Not perfect? How not!?


----------



## AlderonnX

Looks good to me


----------



## dmanstasiu

Which sleeving did you use?


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Which sleeving did you use?


looks like Nils handy work there(MDPC)


----------



## Ezekie1Enus

I really wanna see the 24-pin. Also, that sleeving looks fine. The only time that I feel sleeving needs improvement is when there is uneven heatshrink or, they didn't pull it tight enough on a rainbow-coloured 24-pin. Heatshrinkless is the way to go in my book. I have done some heatshrunk sleeving but the amount of time to get it even and looking good and also the added expense just isn't worth it.


----------



## SpeedBump613

Ok, I have been watching this build quietly in the background. (i'm a lurker) Anyway, a few comments. Fantastic job. love the color scheme and attention to detail. What got me to post this was a bit of advice (if this has already been in your mind...disregard and don't take offense plz.) I have sleeved some cables and when I did my first few, I made a couple slight oversights. The one that I would like to bring up is triggered by your choice of pattern on your picture. I was all excited to get to my project and jumped right into it. I forgot to take into account the plug orientation when using the same pattern as you. (Primary color with a single accent color) What I did...finished it all up, and then plugged in my 6 pin PCI-E cables only to find the accent color was on the bottom, (or in the case of the 24pin, on the inside of the cable bends) not visible, thus completely making my accent color useless. Like I said, this being your first cable job, it is something that can be overlooked very easily. Hopefully, you were already aware of this or read this before you screw up like I have done. Keep going, can't wait to see the complete, finished build. A+ Job


----------



## adamski07

two 6-pin pci-e cables are done! One more to go, 24 pin!








*pci-e cables







*


*8-pin CPU cable*


----------



## audioholic

Love the work here bud! Looks great!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Not perfect? How not!?


IDK.. lol..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderonnX*
> 
> Looks good to me


Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Which sleeving did you use?


MDPC-X








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> looks like Nils handy work there(MDPC)


yup!.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ezekie1Enus*
> 
> I really wanna see the 24-pin. Also, that sleeving looks fine. The only time that I feel sleeving needs improvement is when there is uneven heatshrink or, they didn't pull it tight enough on a rainbow-coloured 24-pin. Heatshrinkless is the way to go in my book. I have done some heatshrunk sleeving but the amount of time to get it even and looking good and also the added expense just isn't worth it.


Shrinkless FTW!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedBump613*
> 
> Ok, I have been watching this build quietly in the background. (i'm a lurker) Anyway, a few comments. Fantastic job. love the color scheme and attention to detail. What got me to post this was a bit of advice (if this has already been in your mind...disregard and don't take offense plz.) I have sleeved some cables and when I did my first few, I made a couple slight oversights. The one that I would like to bring up is triggered by your choice of pattern on your picture. I was all excited to get to my project and jumped right into it. I forgot to take into account the plug orientation when using the same pattern as you. (Primary color with a single accent color) What I did...finished it all up, and then plugged in my 6 pin PCI-E cables only to find the accent color was on the bottom, (or in the case of the 24pin, on the inside of the cable bends) not visible, thus completely making my accent color useless. Like I said, this being your first cable job, it is something that can be overlooked very easily. Hopefully, you were already aware of this or read this before you screw up like I have done. Keep going, can't wait to see the complete, finished build. A+ Job


Hey. Thank you so much for tips. But either way, top or bottom it will show the same pattern so nothing to worry there. If there's still any problem, then I can just switch the cable to the specific color.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Love the work here bud! Looks great!


Thanks man!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Very nice sleeving work









I gotta sit down and learn how to do it...My TX-750 is HORRID as is. :/


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Very nice sleeving work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta sit down and learn how to do it...My TX-750 is HORRID as is. :/


yeah.. it takes a lot of patience to sleeve cables.. :/ I suggest you prepare couple band-aids..







I will do my best to finish 24pins tonight. I just disassembled everything again to fix minor issue. Repainted some scratches and hopefully tomorrow it is ready for leak test.


----------



## ivanlabrie

woohoo! can't wait


----------



## jokrik

That is one smexy cables!
great job! have the same pattern as yours but mine doesnt look that shiny, maybe the material is different


----------



## adamski07

UPPPDDDAAAAAAAATTTTTTTESSSSSS!!!

I was supposed to sleeve the 24pin today. but I had to do some more modding on the HDD and mobo plate. For HDD cage, I did cut a bit on it to give more space for my cables. Also, I added red di-noc to it to cover the holes.







And on the mobo plate, I made a hole for my fitting to go through and keep the straight tubing.







Results were all great.









*8-pin and two 6-pin cables*






*







the loop is done! I can now connect all the tubing.







(NOTE: Test Fit)*









https://www.facebook.com/AdamskiMods

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> woohoo! can't wait


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> That is one smexy cables!
> great job! have the same pattern as yours but mine doesnt look that shiny, maybe the material is different


Thanks. This is MDPC-X sleeves.


----------



## KipH

They look much better here than on Facebook. Good work, and keep the cut clean







the hand and case


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> They look much better here than on Facebook. Good work, and keep the cut clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the hand and case


haha.. yup.. fb degrades the quality of photos, especially high res ones.







Thanks for that advice.. no worries, I won't remove the gloves anymore while modding.. haha

https://www.facebook.com/AdamskiMods


----------



## RandomHer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> UPPPDDDAAAAAAAATTTTTTTESSSSSS!!!
> 
> I was supposed to sleeve the 24pin today. but I had to do some more modding on the HDD and mobo plate. For HDD cage, I did cut a bit on it to give more space for my cables. Also, I added red di-noc to it to cover the holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on the mobo plate, I made a hole for my fitting to go through and keep the straight tubing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Results were all great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8-pin and two 6-pin cables*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the loop is done! I can now connect all the tubing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (NOTE: Test Fit)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AdamskiMods


God damn, way to make us all feel inferior


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> UPPPDDDAAAAAAAATTTTTTTESSSSSS!!!
> 
> I was supposed to sleeve the 24pin today. but I had to do some more modding on the HDD and mobo plate. For HDD cage, I did cut a bit on it to give more space for my cables. Also, I added red di-noc to it to cover the holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on the mobo plate, I made a hole for my fitting to go through and keep the straight tubing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Results were all great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *8-pin and two 6-pin cables*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the loop is done! I can now connect all the tubing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (NOTE: Test Fit)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AdamskiMods
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. This is MDPC-X sleeves.


Oh My God... That is the most awesome build I ever saw!


----------



## mrrockwell

That tubing looks like crystal link! Thats awesome!


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Looking better every time I come in here. Attention to detail really shines..


----------



## TheMightySals

I feel like anything I do now (and anyone else) will just be completely inadequate... My expectations of what one man can do have risen to an unreachable standard.

Thanks for ruining all future OCN experiences. (Sarcasm)


----------



## Gardnerphotos

are you going to remove that tab that used to hold the power supply enclosure on the mobo side?


----------



## Roadkill95

Updates pleeeeeeeaaaaaase







Adams the man..


----------



## js593

"When Bruce Willis was dead at the end of Sixth sense, i jizzed in my pants,
When Adam came out with this beast from the east, i jizzed in my pants. "


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> God damn, way to make us all feel inferior










Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> Oh My God... That is the most awesome build I ever saw!


Lol. I think this is the only thread you are checking..haha.. thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrrockwell*
> 
> That tubing looks like crystal link! Thats awesome!


I know. Everyone's telling me that..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Looking better every time I come in here. Attention to detail really shines..










Thank you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMightySals*
> 
> I feel like anything I do now (and anyone else) will just be completely inadequate... My expectations of what one man can do have risen to an unreachable standard.
> 
> Thanks for ruining all future OCN experiences. (Sarcasm)


haha.. I'm sorry for that..







Thank you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> are you going to remove that tab that used to hold the power supply enclosure on the mobo side?


Nope. Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> Updates pleeeeeeeaaaaaase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adams the man..


haha.. soon.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> "When Bruce Willis was dead at the end of Sixth sense, i jizzed in my pants,
> When Adam came out with this beast from the east, i jizzed in my pants. "


Lol.. please clean ur mess..


----------



## adamski07

Just finished the loop and filled it up with mayhem's white pastel.







Ongoing leakage test for 24 hrs.











EDIT: Vid
https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10200170938171840&notif_t=video_processed


----------



## Norlig

Would it be possible to get a "surround" highres images of the rig?

what I mean is if you could put the camera facing the same way in all pictures and then rotate the computer 360 degrees, taking a pic every 30 degrees or so?

Would be awesome


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> Would it be possible to get a "surround" highres images of the rig?
> 
> what I mean is if you could put the camera facing the same way in all pictures and then rotate the computer 360 degrees, taking a pic every 30 degrees or so?
> 
> Would be awesome


I am practicing good shots. Right now, my lighting is awful. (just phone light and sunlight) I have to invest a little for that. I am waiting for the finish build and will def look into that. It is my first time tweaking the camera and using photoshop aswell when I started this build. I need more practice on photography. And sure, will def do that.









EDIT: Passed 12 hrs of leak test.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Good to hear...Now fire that sucker up


----------



## Teckademics

Looks good


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Good to hear...Now fire that sucker up


not in the mood of sleeving the 24pin today.







Probably tomorrow.. haha


----------



## luciddreamer124

I'm just wondering, how come you used straight tubing runs on the motherboard instead of crystal link? Do you just like the look of the monsoon fittings?


----------



## adamski07

UPPPPPDDDDDDDDDDAAAAATTTTTTESSSSSSSSS!!

Just photos of the loop with the coolant. Enjoy!







btw, d5 + 4 sp fans at full rpm is freakingly quiet.









Also, I just started working on the design for left side panel and front. More on those once I get the final designs ready.


















Don't forget to like my FB page







http://www.facebook.com/AdamskiMods


----------



## Arucane

Beautiful work, really, i mean it.... lol


----------



## Dmz96

That freaking side panel man.... just awesome. I really like the finish that top rad has too, it's like a shine but not glossy, slick looking!


----------



## Mrsouldat

This build is phenomenal so far, I am anxiously waiting to see the faceplate.


----------



## KillThePancake

Dude, you make the white top and bottom panels look boring


----------



## RandomHer0

are those the Corsair SP quiet editions or performance? I am using the performance editions with the 7v adapter and they still scream







Have ordered some quiet editions though


----------



## dman811

Subbed!

Just read all 71 pages of this thread, and it happens to be my first time seeing it, though I have seen something quite similar on the fan grill design before, and I think with your gray/red mesh theme it makes them look stunning. Amazing work, keep it up and remember, MOD on!

dman811


----------



## adamski07

UPPPPPPDDDDDAAATTESSS..

So I just cut the front soft touch panel of Prodgy... what to do now?







Brainstorming for designs!












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arucane*
> 
> Beautiful work, really, i mean it.... lol


Thank you..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> That freaking side panel man.... just awesome. I really like the finish that top rad has too, it's like a shine but not glossy, slick looking!


yup.. love red rads..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrsouldat*
> 
> This build is phenomenal so far, I am anxiously waiting to see the faceplate.










working on it now.. im excited!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Dude, you make the white top and bottom panels look boring


haha..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> are those the Corsair SP quiet editions or performance? I am using the performance editions with the 7v adapter and they still scream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have ordered some quiet editions though


yup.. quiet edition..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Subbed!
> 
> Just read all 71 pages of this thread, and it happens to be my first time seeing it, though I have seen something quite similar on the fan grill design before, and I think with your gray/red mesh theme it makes them look stunning. Amazing work, keep it up and remember, MOD on!
> 
> dman811


WOW.. you really did that? thank you so much! MOD ON!!!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> WOW.. you really did that? thank you so much! MOD ON!!!


ya, it took me 3 hours to eat dinner because of you, but it was well worth it to read this amazing and innovative log


----------



## Hsien

great job







cool mod







ayus sa porma!







gave up my prodigy build for an FT03 due to side panel i/o, mobo and vidcard issues







but the prodigy never fails to amaze me which such great looking builds


----------



## mrbean

Looking good, but to be honest, the right panel is to bulky - if you could make it 'flatter' it will look a lot better. As it sits now, it messes with the harmony you created earlier









Nice color scheme though, luv it!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrbean*
> 
> Looking good, but to be honest, the right panel is to bulky - if you could make it 'flatter' it will look a lot better. As it sits now, it messes with the harmony you created earlier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice color scheme though, luv it!


Thank you for ur input. Right panel will stay like that. I am still working on front design which will balance the bulkiness you're saying. The bulkiness you mentioned is done purposely as another "layer" on the panel with its functionality. Enough with 2D panels. We have to step up and play with our creativity. Thanks! Btw, nc looking build of yours.. Goodluck!


----------



## Zerosleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Thank you for ur input. Right panel will stay like that. I am still working on front design which will balance the bulkiness you're saying. The bulkiness you mentioned is done purposely as another "layer" on the panel with its functionality. Enough with 2D panels. We have to step up and play with our creativity. Thanks! Btw, nc looking build of yours.. Goodluck!


Those side panels are "art" -- I wouldn't change them at all.


----------



## paultan

congrats with the new side panel adam!







I miss modding


----------



## mrbean

Heya Adam,
No worries, all good, I am anyway just an older fart mucking around with a few files and power tools









I can appreciate the artistic skills going into yours though, something which I completely lack. Look forward seeing the front part!

Will keep you posted on mine too, but purposely built as an iracing rig to drive 3x 30" LCD's at 2560x1600, hence the SLI requirement.

Have a good one, chat later!

Beano


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> ya, it took me 3 hours to eat dinner because of you, but it was well worth it to read this amazing and innovative log


haha.. thanks again man!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hsien*
> 
> great job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ayus sa porma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gave up my prodigy build for an FT03 due to side panel i/o, mobo and vidcard issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the prodigy never fails to amaze me which such great looking builds


Salamat!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerosleep*
> 
> Those side panels are "art" -- I wouldn't change them at all.










Yup, but decided already to make new left panel.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paultan*
> 
> congrats with the new side panel adam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss modding


Thanks, Paul! I know you're busy with those giveaways.. MOD ON!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrbean*
> 
> Heya Adam,
> No worries, all good, I am anyway just an older fart mucking around with a few files and power tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can appreciate the artistic skills going into yours though, something which I completely lack. Look forward seeing the front part!
> 
> Will keep you posted on mine too, but purposely built as an iracing rig to drive 3x 30" LCD's at 2560x1600, hence the SLI requirement.
> 
> Have a good one, chat later!
> 
> Beano


Thanks man! I am a lurker of build threads. Will keep checkin your log. Keep it up! I hope someone will sponsor me another 680 for SLI. lol.. anyway, I only have 1 24" right now so I don't really have to SLI it at the moment. Probably in the future once I get upgrades with my monitor.









For the Build, I just finished the top cover for RAD and still working on front and side panel designs. Hoping to finish it as soon as possible. My estimation of finish build is early March or mid March. Thanks!

Like my page : https://www.facebook.com/AdamskiMods


----------



## audioholic

Waiting for feet/handle modz







shouldn't be much longer from "him" lol .


----------



## SpeedBump613

As others have said..LOVE IT! Quick question. Why did you go with clear tubing instead of white? Seems the white tubing would look a but better because of the Monaoon Fittings u choose. I an using red monsoons and white tubing, and being able to c the tubing through the cutouts on the fittings looks amazing. Using the clear kinda takes away the detail of the fittings unless you were going for that look. Either way, Stellar build. Moar updates plz.


----------



## dman811

i seriously love those bitspower/monsoon fittings combo, it kinda makes them look like mini flash hiders for a gun


----------



## SpeedBump613

Edit..double post. Dang phone.


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedBump613*
> 
> As others have said..LOVE IT! Quick question. Why did you go with clear tubing instead of white? Seems the white tubing would look a but better because of the Monaoon Fittings u choose. I an using red monsoons and white tubing, and being able to c the tubing through the cutouts on the fittings looks amazing. Using the clear kinda takes away the detail of the fittings unless you were going for that look. Either way, Stellar build. Moar updates plz.


IMO I would use mayhems not for the color but because it has a biocide already, so no kill coil, and it can stay in the loop longer without needing to be flushed/replaced, so lower maintenance. At that point why not use clear tubing and see the mayhem's color?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I would use colored uv tubing and distilled water+kill coil any day of the week.
No need for flashy dies that only end up clogging your system. I know people love Mayhems dies but still I'd rather not use those.
Silver kill coil is plenty for distilled.








But well, not everyone cares for performance first like I do.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I would use colored uv tubing and distilled water+kill coil any day of the week.
> No need for flashy dies that only end up clogging your system. I know people love Mayhems dies but still I'd rather not use those.
> Silver kill coil is plenty for distilled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But well, not everyone cares for performance first like I do.*


I don't know if your comment was made to sound snide, but that is how it sounds to me. If it was not made to be, I am sorry. I think people are willing to *compromise* a little bit for asthetics, and not every uv color is the perfect color. With Mayhems, from what I understand as an air cooler, is that it allows you to make the perfect color for your preferences. Also the fact that you are saying not everyone cares for performance first, maybe someones best experience in watercooling has been with Mayhems, or some other dyed liquid. It just feels to me like you are forcing your opinion on us, and making us take it without argument.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I don't know if your comment was made to sound snide, but that is how it sounds to me. If it was not made to be, I am sorry. I think people are willing to *compromise* a little bit for asthetics, and not every uv color is the perfect color. With Mayhems, from what I understand as an air cooler, is that it allows you to make the perfect color for your preferences. Also the fact that you are saying not everyone cares for performance first, maybe someones best experience in watercooling has been with Mayhems, or some other dyed liquid. It just feels to me like you are forcing your opinion on us, and making us take it without argument.


It wasn't my intention really, just pointing out some facts regarding the performance of the coolant. The best thing is distilled water plus a silver kill coil.
Some people rather sacrifice a bit of performance for aesthetics, that's what I meant. Not all are as picky as me or others...








We need more updates too.


----------



## adamski07

No updates for a week!!! BOOOO, Adam!!









I am really sorry guys..







About fittings, tubing, and coolant. Doesn't matter which one. As long as it matches the color scheme I am working on. Few degrees isn't a big issue for me.

For this Project, I am done with the design of front and left side panel. Tomorrow they guy will ship all my stuffs and it will be ready for modding next week.







I might cut the panel tomorrow then finish the 24 pin sleeving on weekend.
















BTW, once I get this done and release the final photos. I will start my dream scratch build right away. Hope you guys will support it too.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Wow, wonder what your "dream" scratch build would be...








Another work of art most likely.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> BTW, once I get this done and release the final photos. I will start my dream scratch build right away. Hope you guys will support it too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Wow, wonder what your "dream" scratch build would be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another work of art most likely.


I did my first (and only) scratch build so far as an HTPC for my parents. Wood is definitely an interesting material to make a computer case out of.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, and glass too...I'm getting some smoked glass for my case mod soon.
It will be nothing compared to Adam's work though xD


----------



## dman811

Glass? I've seen custom cases out of pure plexi, sheet metal, and even legos, but never glass. I'll sub to your thread once you start your mod.


----------



## adamski07

I will be using aluminum and acrylic for the scratch. It will start right after this build. The case will stand around 18" and 20" in length. I already have plenty of ideas and concept for it that I already lost my interest for project Prodigious.. haha.. Nothing to worry tho. I will surely finish this build and then start with the scratch. It might take a while before I actually start modding it as I will create a thread first to ask the community for ideas, concepts, and suggestion to create not only my dream, but everybody's dream scratch build.


----------



## dman811

just noticed, but congrats on your 1234th post. My dream scratch build? I dont think it will ever be possible since I will enough material that can house a fridge, a bed, a toilet, a stove/microwave, my monitors, and all my hardware. ya, my dream build would be to make my room into the computer case.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> just noticed, but congrats on your 1234th post. My dream scratch build? I dont think it will ever be possible since I will enough material that can house a fridge, a bed, a toilet, a stove/microwave, my monitors, and all my hardware. ya, my dream build would be to make my room into the computer case.


Lol.. 1234


----------



## SeeK

Really love this design. Lines and colours are very clean, elegant in simplicity. The work you've done on the sidepanels is bar-raising to say the least. I'm jealous, there, I said it.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeK*
> 
> Really love this design. Lines and colours are very clean, elegant in simplicity. The work you've done on the sidepanels is bar-raising to say the least. I'm jealous, there, I said it.


Thank you!

Guys, I am back working on the project again, but before I do the rest, I got a small project that I am working on. My friend has this EK universal SLi-Bridge edtion GPU blocks. He didn't liked what EK offers for SLI-Bridge block so he asked me to make one for him.

This is the block. The idea is to make two of these then connect them together with crystal link. Isn't that cool?










First block is done for back work. More soon!










Two pieces done! More mod for this tomorrow!


----------



## dman811

That looks awesome! nice job.


----------



## adamski07

UPPPPPDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAATEEEEEES!!!

Hey guys! Got small update here! Btw, the front and side panel mod is almost done. All I have to do it to dremel the side panel, paint all the pieces, and put them all together. After all of that, I will install all hardware including lighting and then finally take the final shot of the build. For those who haven't seen my newly created log for scratch build, here it is : [Scratch] Scratch Build by adamski07

*Mesh came from the stock top cover of Prodigy.







watch out for the Top Rad Cover.







*


----------



## dman811

dude, that looks insane, definitely deserves MOTM, which bids my question, are you in it or entering in it?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, it screams MOTM...Lots of great stuff around here though, otherwise it'd be MOTY


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, it screams MOTM..*.Lots of great stuff around here though*, otherwise it'd be MOTY


That was my main reasoning in not saying MOTY


----------



## SeeK

That mesh looks damn secksi, but your airflow restriction has to be _insanely_ high.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Where'd you pick up the mesh? Looks great!


----------



## Beakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> *Mesh came from the stock top cover of Prodigy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watch out for the Top Rad Cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Citra

That's brilliant^


----------



## adamski07

Thank you all. Just finished the cutout for the side panel. Also, everything went on first coat primer. I can't wait for the finish build!







Are you guys excited too? Btw, no photo update til the final photos are ready for release. Thank you again!

2nd video on the log and still dremelling. lol


----------



## KillThePancake

Woot!


----------



## dman811

I forgot that you do everything with a dremel


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I forgot that you do everything with a dremel


lol. thanks.







painting almost about 50 pieces of material for front and and side panel needs a lot pf patience. :/







Hopefully I can finish it all before/on weekend.


----------



## dman811

Take your time and don't rush anything.


----------



## adamski07

soon.







Project Prodigious is 90% done as of now.


----------



## dman811

I wanna steal this like














would


----------



## adamski07

Prodigious power button. Underneath this is the Red Illuminated Bulgin Style "Momentary" Vandal Switch. Can't wait to light up this bad boy.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project Prodigious is 90% done as of now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: images


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Prodigious power button. Underneath this is the Red Illuminated Bulgin Style "Momentary" Vandal Switch. Can't wait to light up this bad boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SEXY POWER BUTTON


I was hoping that was a power button when it was on top of whatever that thing that looks like a paint can, and probably is, was.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> I was hoping that was a power button when it was on top of whatever that thing that looks like a paint can, and probably is, was.


haha.. yup.. placed it at the top of spray coz I had this mini game at my facebook page asking them what part of the case is that piece.


----------



## Mrsouldat

Oh boy, I cannot wait any longer to find out what the face plate is going to look like. The suspense is killing me!!!!! But I must say, take you time and blow us away. Keep up the amazing work.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> haha.. yup.. placed it at the top of spray coz I had this mini game at my facebook page asking them what part of the case is that piece.


I didn't even think to look at facebook...


----------



## SeeK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*


Dat power buttton.









Did you have that laser cut from your own design?


----------



## vlamnire

You turned a mITX case into a mATX case. Changed EVERYTHING. I am humbled by your skills.


----------



## adamski07

UPPPPPPDDDDDDDAAAAATTTTTTESSSS!!

Hey guys! I'm finally done painting everything. All I need is to put them all together and wire everything inside. I still have to sleeve 24 pin tho







I can't wait to show you guys the left arm and face of Prodigious!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeK*
> 
> Dat power buttton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have that laser cut from your own design?


What do u mean by my own design? Yes, I designed everything for the build and that button was done by laser cutter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlamnire*
> 
> You turned a mITX case into a mATX case. Changed EVERYTHING. I am humbled by your skills.


Yes, SIR!


----------



## KungSkog

Dang! Only got 4hrs of sleep tonight because I couldn't stop reading. Was like reading a good book, couldn't put it down (checking from a Nexus 7).
Truly amazing! Just as many others before me have said, you've got some skill. So awesome that you keep the thread alive and respond to every reply.

I've been looking for a reason to switch from AMD to Intel and now I think I've got one.. Might copycat the mAtx mod for a Prodigy of my own some day









And of course, subbed!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungSkog*
> 
> Dang! Only got 4hrs of sleep tonight because I couldn't stop reading. *Was like reading a good book, couldn't put it down (checking from a Nexus 7)*.
> Truly amazing! Just as many others before me have said, you've got some skill. So awesome that you keep the thread alive and respond to every reply.
> 
> I've been looking for a reason to switch from AMD to Intel and now I think I've got one.. Might copycat the mAtx mod for a Prodigy of my own some day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, subbed!


LOL, it would be more like a book if it was from a nook or kindle fire.


----------



## KungSkog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> LOL, it would be more like a book if it was from a nook or kindle fire.


Yeah, but now it was more like a parable







Like the feeling when you read a good book


----------



## SpeedBump613

I hate books...make it a movie!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungSkog*
> 
> Dang! Only got 4hrs of sleep tonight because I couldn't stop reading. Was like reading a good book, couldn't put it down (checking from a Nexus 7).
> Truly amazing! Just as many others before me have said, you've got some skill. So awesome that you keep the thread alive and respond to every reply.
> 
> I've been looking for a reason to switch from AMD to Intel and now I think I've got one.. Might copycat the mAtx mod for a Prodigy of my own some day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, subbed!


haha.. I'm sorry for doing this to you..







I hope you enjoyed reading this long thread. You're kinda late tho, the build is almost done. But nothing to worry there, I got another build coming after this. You can check it on my sig. Thank you so much!
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> LOL, it would be more like a book if it was from a nook or kindle fire.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungSkog*
> 
> Yeah, but now it was more like a parable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like the feeling when you read a good book


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedBump613*
> 
> I hate books...make it a movie!










Camera shy here. haha.. Thank you guys!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> haha.. I'm sorry for doing this to you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoyed reading this long thread. You're kinda late tho, the build is almost done. But nothing to worry there, I got another build coming after this. You can check it on my sig. Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camera shy here. haha.. Thank you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You're camera shy? Don't worry, I'm camera stupid.


----------



## Roadkill95

I want to see this finished so bad... why is it taking so long


----------



## adamski07

Photos of finished front and left side panel for Prodigious soon!









EDIT : 15mins


----------



## dman811

I guess I can stay up an extra 15 minutes just to see pictures of Prodigious, even though it's already 12:07, and I have to wake up for school in 5 hours.


----------



## adamski07

dman, cleaning up pcitures now.. should be here soon..







thanks!


----------



## dman811

OK, as long as I get to bed before 1am, I am OK with staying up to see your pictures, any later than that though, and I will have to look at them on my laptop at school through teamviewer (OCN blocks all my proxy servers







).


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> OK, as long as I get to bed before 1am, I am OK with staying up to see your pictures, any later than that though, and I will have to look at them on my laptop at school through teamviewer (OCN blocks all my proxy servers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


yet they didn't get Teamviewer... noobs.


----------



## dman811

Literally any website that has anything you can download from my school is blocked, and needs administrative privileges, and last time I got administrative privileges on my own, I got a 2 week suspension. I don't plan on doing that again, even if it is to download an image from Google Images for my art project. Stupidity at not its finest point, but still, a very fine point.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Literally any website that has anything you can download from my school is blocked, and needs administrative privileges, and last time I got administrative privileges on my own, I got a 2 week suspension. I don't plan on doing that again, even if it is to download an image from Google Images for my art project. Stupidity at not its finest point, but still, a very fine point.


Well it was easy for me, the high school I used to go to was very small and the it/tech room was run by one of the people in my "group" "click" whatever you want to call it's dad and his friend and whenever we wanted something opened we would just drop by and tell him to unblock it lol









It was kind of funny, and whever he got mad at us he would just start locking websites so we would just quickly build websites with games and chatrooms embedded in them and whenever he would block them we would just paste the code on to another website and bam







only like 20 people used the websites but it was worth it, he wouldn't ever turn us in or anything, it was more of a challenge or game to him hehe


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I gotta call it a night


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well it was easy for me, the high school I used to go to was very small and the it/tech room was run by one of the people in my "group" "click" whatever you want to call it's dad and his friend and whenever we wanted something opened we would just drop by and tell him to unblock it lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was kind of funny, and whever he got mad at us he would just start locking websites so we would just quickly build websites with games and chatrooms embedded in them and whenever he would block them we would just paste the code on to another website and bam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only like 20 people used the websites but it was worth it, he wouldn't ever turn us in or anything, it was more of a challenge or game to him hehe


That's pretty funny, and when I am in shop (I go to a tech school for IT) I have access to OCN because we have our own private network that we maintain, and administrators don't have any power on. I am unfortunately not back in shop until next Monday though (the schedule is rotated every 2-3 weeks). And if I do it outside of shop, but still in school on one of their computers, then I could get another suspension. I don't want that again.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> dman, cleaning up pcitures now.. should be here soon..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!


I really wanna stay up to see these, but can't past 1am... even though I probably will... no rush though.


----------



## adamski07

UPPPPPPPPPPPPPDDDDDDDAAAAAAATTTTTESSSSS!!!!

The new left side panel!














Simple window. I really wanted to keep it clean and have a bigger window so I can showcase the inside of Prodigious.


----------



## HPE1000

nice! :3


----------



## adamski07

The Face of Prodigious!! ENJOY!























EDIT: so this is the front of Prodigious. Simple yet stunning. The small bitfenix logo is the power button of the system. Behind those grills is a 80mm fan that will cool my HDD and SDD. That's all! Thank you all!


----------



## HPE1000

OH...MY....GOD...


----------



## dman811

Normally the case in something ugly is butterface (but her face), but in this instance, butterfaceissoSEXY, the body also has some nice curves if you catch my drift







(now that emote just needs heels for head over heels).


----------



## Mrsouldat

This is totally amazing!


----------



## bdenpaka

What have I just seen...


----------



## Acurax

Fantastic work! Even after you lost some motivation to your scratch build...this still turned out amazing! Well done.


----------



## golfergolfer

HOLY MOTHER OF GOD! You sir have done amazing! I still remember the starting stages of all this and all the little things! Well done! Do you have some pics of the entire thing put together?


----------



## adamski07

Thank you all!







Final photos of complete build needs preparation and with better shots. I'll surely update you all with that.


----------



## adamski07

So, here's a shot of front panel installed for you guys.







I'm gonna kill that "corsair" logo tomorrow! >


----------



## jdm317

Wow! You did a great job. Very nice!


----------



## adamski07

TOP RAD COVER!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Insane!









You did an outstanding job man, I didn't know what to expect exactly, but you surely delivered...


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> HOLY MOTHER OF GOD! You sir have done amazing! I still remember the starting stages of all this and all the little things! Well done! Do you have some pics of the entire thing put together?


I believe he has something of final pics in the Prodigy owners club.

P.S. Adam, I woke up on time.


----------



## Niv3k-71

Your mod is incredibly beautiful, we can only bow. But if I had one small criticism that is only my opinion, I think it lacks a bit of white on the parts that you created to remind a bit inside the Mod.

Otherwise no complaints.

And you did not tell me always what you worked with your plexiglass.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Roadkill95

If this doesn't get featured in mdpc a baby kitten is going to die.

T's amazing man, aggressive yet beautiful,i'm literally lost for words.


----------



## TinDaDragon

This is one of the best mods I've ever seen. Holy moly dude

Awesome job!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> So, here's a shot of front panel installed for you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna kill that "corsair" logo tomorrow! >


You have plans for the top handle right?


----------



## vaporizer

Stop it. I can't take anymore of this awesomeness. Looks fantastic.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Insane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did an outstanding job man, I didn't know what to expect exactly, but you surely delivered...


Thanks man!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I believe he has something of final pics in the Prodigy owners club.
> 
> P.S. Adam, I woke up on time.


Somebody will help me take "professional" level photoshoot for this probably next week. I'll still do the shoot, but he will teach me how-to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niv3k-71*
> 
> Your mod is incredibly beautiful, we can only bow. But if I had one small criticism that is only my opinion, I think it lacks a bit of white on the parts that you created to remind a bit inside the Mod.
> 
> Otherwise no complaints.
> 
> And you did not tell me always what you worked with your plexiglass.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


I still have my hope that BitFenix would sell me a red handle and feet







Also, one of the member of the community is working on custom feet and handle that is made of abs plastic for more durability. I am also waiting for that. You can check that here : Bitfenix Prodigy Handles and Feet
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> If this doesn't get featured in mdpc a baby kitten is going to die.
> 
> T's amazing man, aggressive yet beautiful,i'm literally lost for words.


MDPC!







Big fan of those rigs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> This is one of the best mods I've ever seen. Holy moly dude
> 
> Awesome job!


Thanks dude!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> You have plans for the top handle right?


Well, depends if BitFenix would consider sending me one of the red handles and feet. Also I am waiting on SonofJor-El's custom feet and handles.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> Stop it. I can't take anymore of this awesomeness. Looks fantastic.










haha.. Thanks!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I think you should work on your own custom handles!

It's not just the white that looks out of place, but the shape. Your build doesn't have curves like that anywhere and it seems a bit awkward. I know you want to be done with this thing... but you gotta keep going!


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I think you should work on your own custom handles!
> 
> It's not just the white that looks out of place, but the shape. Your build doesn't have curves like that anywhere and it seems a bit awkward. I know you want to be done with this thing... but you gotta keep going!


Agreed.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I think you should work on your own custom handles!
> 
> It's not just the white that looks out of place, but the shape. Your build doesn't have curves like that anywhere and it seems a bit awkward. I know you want to be done with this thing... but you gotta keep going!


^^

Gotta go all out now.


----------



## LayerCakes

Are there going to be any photos of the whole build all filled? And any temps? Come onnnn!


----------



## sayaman22

Hey! Did you know you were nominated for mod of the month?
I really like your build. It has actually inspired me, and has given me ideas on how to build my next mod.
Good luck on winning motm!


----------



## sinnedone

Been following this build since your first post and the work is just awesome!









I do agree the top handle needs some of your lovin with the acrylics. lol


----------



## beanscene

this whole build is completely jaw-dropping, thank you for sharing it with us!


----------



## adamski07

Thank you all!







Complete build pics coming!







Btw, thanks to whoever nominated me. I'll check that later.









EDIT : 800th posts


----------



## pokpok

How much did this build costed you ?

Just the case.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokpok*
> 
> How much did this build costed you ?
> 
> Just the case.


Kind of a personal question


----------



## adamski07

Enjoy! I would like to thank you all for the support!
















EDIT: BitFenix, red Prodigy handles and feet please????... anyone?


----------



## nr9699

That.... is stunning. You're making my black prodigy feel bad!


----------



## HPE1000

Red handles yes.

thing looks like a tank

so amazing


----------



## Roadkill95

Again, this man should be reported for posting pr0n.


----------



## WALSRU

What happened to the SLI?









IMO if you send those pics to Bitfenix I'd think they'd send you some handles. You've got hands down the best Prodigy mod out there.


----------



## Phobia

Hi adam. Im so stunned for your log on this prodigy that I read all the log within hours just to see it. Amazing job you did.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nr9699*
> 
> That.... is stunning. You're making my black prodigy feel bad!


Thanks man! Your Prodigy is just waiting for some mods.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Red handles yes.
> 
> thing looks like a tank
> 
> so amazing










Yes please! haha.. I asked bitfenix again.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> Again, this man should be reported for posting pr0n.










lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> What happened to the SLI?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO if you send those pics to Bitfenix I'd think they'd send you some handles. You've got hands down the best Prodigy mod out there.


You forgot to send me the GTX 680.







haha.. it's out of budget already. I cannot spend another $400 just to say I have SLI setup with the power/performance that I don't actually need. For handle, I gave it a try again. Waiting for their reply.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> Hi adam. Im so stunned for your log on this prodigy that I read all the log within hours just to see it. Amazing job you did.


Hey man! Thank you so much!







Please subbed on my new thread for my first scratch build


----------



## tig33r

It's awesome! It looks small but powerfull in the same time! Good job!

Sent from I8190


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> You forgot to send me the GTX 680.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha.. it's out of budget already. I cannot spend another $400 just to say I have SLI setup with the power/performance that I don't actually need.


You should've told me before I got my Titan!









I agree with you though, my 1300mhz 670 ran my games well at 1600p. This hobby can get a little out of hand. You have something 100% original which in the end you can't put a $ figure on and is way better than the e-peen.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tig33r*
> 
> It's awesome! It looks small but powerfull in the same time! Good job!
> 
> Sent from I8190


Thank you!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> You should've told me before I got my Titan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you though, my 1300mhz 670 ran my games well at 1600p. This hobby can get a little out of hand. You have something 100% original which in the end you can't put a $ figure on and is way better than the e-peen.


WOW! How's Titan?

True







Material costs are really high for a student like me. I saving a bit more for the upcoming scratch build. I just check last night and it might costs me more or less $500 just for the materials, plus the needed hardware to complete the build. :/


----------



## WALSRU

Great so far for my uses! It's got some issues for people trying to hit 1200mhz but it's possible on air (may require BIOS flash). It's just what I need for my upcoming case switch. (Shameless build log plug)

I have gone in about four hundo into my acrylic project, but it'll all be worth it soon.

Can you do a walkaround of your Prodigy and talk about a few of the custom designs you put into it? I'd watch it for sure.


----------



## Chicklet

Turned out really awesome! Excellent job!


----------



## sayaman22

Second what Walsru said! Would really like that.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Please let me know if you have not been getting my PMs, deadline form MOTM is coming up


----------



## vlamnire

Just looking at your loop. That is a very professional looking loop. No curves visible and straight to the point (or block







)


----------



## adamski07

haha.. Just justfying that acrylic/copper tubing is the same as regular tubing and both are not part of modding. Difference is you are using more tools on acrylic/copper tubes compare to regular tubing. Hands vs hands and bender. Thank you so.much. Please support me on upcoming MOTM competition.


----------



## Lord Xeb

The level of quality on this is purely amazing. Such a beautiful mod you have there. Nicely done!


----------



## XgenZeepee

This is the best Bitfenix Prodigy mod EVAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## XgenZeepee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> The Face of Prodigious!! ENJOY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: so this is the front of Prodigious. Simple yet stunning. The small bitfenix logo is the power button of the system. Behind those grills is a 80mm fan that will cool my HDD and SDD. That's all! Thank you all!


That is not SIMPLE! That is a master piece!


----------



## adamski07

Poll is up for MOTM! Please support Prodigious!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1367896/march-2013-mod-of-the-month-vote-now


----------



## dman811

Done deal dude!


----------



## HPE1000

Rise of the SFF systems


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Done deal dude!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Rise of the SFF systems


Thank you guys! SFF vs 6 towers!







haha


----------



## dman811

I love the idea of SFF, but I love my towers too.


----------



## luciddreamer124

I wonder who's going to win MOTM. A toss up really.


----------



## sayaman22

Really neck and neck for sure.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Might be a photo finish.


----------



## boogschd

pure awesome!

voted for you man!


----------



## MetallicAcid

It's a done deal Adam!!! You have my vote (not that you needed it lol). Again, great work on the build. Your work has inspired me to apply more effort with my current build/mod!

How did you bend the plexiglass, and cut it?


----------



## vaporizer

I am a big Star Wars fan, but nothing can come close to your build here. Great job and you got my vote for sure.


----------



## sinnedone

Looks like you have this one in the bag adamski07.









Lots of nice work went into this one though. I really like it. (still think you should add your own plexi flair to the top and bottom though







)


----------



## adamski07

@all - Thank you.







Good luck to us who's in the MOTM for this month.


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> @all - Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to us who's in the MOTM for this month.


You got my vote!


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> @all - Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to us who's in the MOTM for this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got my vote!
Click to expand...

And my axe!

no... wait....

And my vote as well!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> You got my vote!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> And my axe!
> 
> no... wait....
> 
> And my vote as well!


Thank you guys..


----------



## MoMurda

Voted for you! Love this case and what you did with it. Totally changed the idea of it and made it way better than the original, and more functional also.


----------



## AlderonnX

This is one sick mod... I wish OCN let us have 2 votes


----------



## vaporizer

I would have voted twice as well ( not that he needs it).


----------



## SpeedBump613

Fantastic MOD. Turned out great. You should seriously consider submitting this to CPU Mag. If they choose to use it for the Mad Reader Mod, you will receive $1500 if memory serves me. [email protected] I think yours is as good or BETTER than some of the mods that have graced their Mag Cover. Do it


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda*
> 
> Voted for you! Love this case and what you did with it. Totally changed the idea of it and made it way better than the original, and more functional also.


haha.. Thank you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderonnX*
> 
> This is one sick mod... I wish OCN let us have 2 votes


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> I would have voted twice as well ( not that he needs it).


Well, what you can do is to link your friends to MOTM and let them choose for the deserving mod.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedBump613*
> 
> Fantastic MOD. Turned out great. You should seriously consider submitting this to CPU Mag. If they choose to use it for the Mad Reader Mod, you will receive $1500 if memory serves me. [email protected] I think yours is as good or BETTER than some of the mods that have graced their Mag Cover. Do it


Thank you. I am subscribed to them and I always check their MRM first. I did submitted my photos, but I have not received any response yet.







I think they didn't like it.

And I have to agree with you. Some of builds there didn't actually have mods in it. More of the full of "hardware pron" builds.


----------



## dman811

It's gonna be a close on for MOTM this month. I seriously hope you win Adam, it is well deserved.


Spoiler: Look here if ^ sounded sarcastic in your mind as you read it



JK, we've got this one in the bag, and it will be well deserved seeing how much time, love, and thought went into this mod.


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> It's gonna be a close on for MOTM this month. I seriously hope you win Adam, it is well deserved.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Look here if ^ sounded sarcastic in your mind as you read it
> 
> 
> 
> JK, we've got this one in the bag, and it will be well deserved seeing how much time, love, and thought went into this mod.


.
Wait were you involved in creating prodigious too? I thought it was just Adamski


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> .
> Wait were you involved in creating prodigious too? I thought it was just Adamski


I wasn't, but since we all gave input, I feel (IMO) that we all contributed a little bit of this beauty. I was gonna help with his Scratch Build, but the water block I had a teacher design works a lot better as an accessory in a fish tank than it would in a PC.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Congrats on the win, looks like all your hard work and attention to detail paid off.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Congrats on the win, looks like all your hard work and attention to detail paid off.


Thank you, Shadow_Foxx!









EDIT: Thank you to 170 OCN members who subscribed on my log.







same to those who watched the build as Guests


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Thank you, Shadow_Foxx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Thank you to 170 OCN members who subscribed on my log.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same to those who watched the build as Guests


You are welcome!


----------



## golfergolfer

Congrats! I still cant get over what you have done here I remember the very start of everything! Proud of you for taking it so far


----------



## Triniboi82

Congrats on MOTM, one of the most impressive prodigy's I've ever seen. Think one of these will be my next case


----------



## XKaan

Spectacular work!


----------



## xNovax

Amazing


----------



## Roadkill95

Congratulations man, this mod is unreal.


----------



## tambok2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


ang yaman mo tol


----------



## Fan o' water

Superb! Amazing work. Congratulations on your well deserved mod of the month!


----------



## cr4p

Lupet. O_O

NICE!







, can you make one and sold it? LOL just kidding. Best Prodigy mod. This makes me wanna buy a Prodigy.


----------



## trivium nate

wow awesome!!!


----------



## adamski07

^To everyone above, thank you so much!









Pleases sub on my ongoing scratch build







Link on my sig!


----------



## Pr0xy

Just now seeing this thread lol. This build is just....just so perfect..so very perfect.


----------



## K62-RIG

There's Guru3d's rig of the month right there.


----------



## TRELOXELO

I just love the case man!!!Great system....well done!!!


----------



## JoeChamberlain

Very very smart


----------



## mironccr345

congratulations! Awesome build!


----------



## MKUL7R4

Your pictures are excellent quality, but can we see some pictures of it with your actual desk and setup?


----------



## crimsontears809739

I'm in love with it!

<3 <3 <3


----------



## goobergump

Such a creative mind, I have never seen anything like it. Excellent!


----------



## aviphysics

Nice case!

What did you use to cut the acrylic? I am hoping the answer is not a $10,000 laser cutter.

I am sure someone already asked but that is a lot of posts to search through.


----------



## klote2314

can i haz a video review of ur case?

i dunt liek pictures


----------



## benbenkr

This is absolutely brilliant! One of the best Prodigy mods I've seen yet.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aviphysics*
> 
> Nice case!
> 
> What did you use to cut the acrylic? I am hoping the answer is not a $10,000 laser cutter.
> 
> I am sure someone already asked but that is a lot of posts to search through.


He uses a dremel...


----------



## RoddimusPrime

What camera and setup did you use to take these pictures? Whatever setup you used, you did a great job!


----------



## dman811

Again Adam, big congrats!









*Don't forget - The Chimp Challenge 2013 is coming up in 4 days, post here - www.overclock.net/t/1377824/official-chimp-challenge-2013*


----------



## aviphysics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> He uses a dremel...


That is some incredible dremel work. I would love to see some how to videos by him.


----------



## sayaman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aviphysics*
> 
> That is some incredible dremel work. I would love to see some how to videos by him.


Me too! I have lots more to learn about dremels, so a video or two would be epic! I believe he used a router too.


----------



## adamski07

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0xy*
> 
> Just now seeing this thread lol. This build is just....just so perfect..so very perfect.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K62-RIG*
> 
> There's Guru3d's rig of the month right there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> I just love the case man!!!Great system....well done!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeChamberlain*
> 
> Very very smart


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Your pictures are excellent quality, but can we see some pictures of it with your actual desk and setup?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crimsontears809739*
> 
> I'm in love with it!
> 
> <3 <3 <3


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goobergump*
> 
> Such a creative mind, I have never seen anything like it. Excellent!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aviphysics*
> 
> Nice case!
> 
> What did you use to cut the acrylic? I am hoping the answer is not a $10,000 laser cutter.
> 
> I am sure someone already asked but that is a lot of posts to search through.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klote2314*
> 
> can i haz a video review of ur case?
> 
> i dunt liek pictures


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> This is absolutely brilliant! One of the best Prodigy mods I've seen yet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> He uses a dremel...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoddimusPrime*
> 
> What camera and setup did you use to take these pictures? Whatever setup you used, you did a great job!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Again Adam, big congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Don't forget - The Chimp Challenge 2013 is coming up in 4 days, post here - www.overclock.net/t/1377824/official-chimp-challenge-2013*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aviphysics*
> 
> That is some incredible dremel work. I would love to see some how to videos by him.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sayaman22*
> 
> Me too! I have lots more to learn about dremels, so a video or two would be epic! I believe he used a router too.






it would take time to reply on each of you, but I'd like to thank you all!









For the tools, I use dremel, jigsaw, scrollsaw, router, and more..







I also used laser cutter for this project, but I do not own one. I'm not really into how-to's as I am not credible enough for that. All I can tell you is keep practicing. You'll get better and better along the way. MOD on! Again, sub on my scratch build, I'll be starting building the case frame soon!


----------



## Shrimpykins

Those grills look familiar.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrimpykins*


I'm dumb and can't figure out how to make the pics small.
Great minds or some jargon like that.







Sweet rig! Grats on motm.


----------



## Acefire

No longer SFF but but loads of awesome!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrimpykins*
> 
> Those grills look familiar.
> I'm dumb and can't figure out how to make the pics small.
> Great minds or some jargon like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet rig! Grats on motm.


The one on the top is the the template i used.







I removed the outer lines tho.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acefire*
> 
> No longer SFF but but loads of awesome!


why not SFF anymore?? there were no changes on the dimensions of the case.


----------



## AOSx182

this case looks awesome! congrats!


----------



## Shrimpykins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> The one on the top is the the template i used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I removed the outer lines tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why not SFF anymore?? there were no changes on the dimensions of the case.


You should have PM'd me, I have the DXF's of those on my server I am pretty sure. I could have saved you some time.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Simply astounding! I could not even tell it was a Prodigy lol.


----------



## Aniket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> 
> 
> Adamski Mods' FB page
> 
> 
> *Scratch Build by Adamski07*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> *Theme* : Welcome to "FREESTYLE MODDING!" A mod of case where nothing is planned. Just mod and be surprised!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theme? Nothing actually. Just another Prodigy Build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will paint the case and add some awesome exterior works. This is actually my first real modding experience.
> 
> *Specs*:
> 
> *Case* :Bitfenix Prodigy (arrived 10/08/12)
> *CPU*: Intel i5-3570k (Own)
> *Mainboard*: ASUS Maximus V Gene Z77(arrived 10/30/12)
> *RAM*: CORSAIR DOMINATOR GT 16GB (arrived 11/7/12)
> *GPU*: EVGA GTX 680 (Own)
> *PSU*: Seasonic Modular PSU (Own)
> *SSD/HDD*: Samsung 256GB and 5TB Seagate (Own)
> *COOLING* : Watercooled mosfet, cpu, and gpus (arrived 11/1/12)
> 
> *Water Cooling parts:*
> 
> *MOBO Block*: EK ASUS Maximus V Gene Liquid Cooling Block Set - Acetal + Nickel (EK-MOSFET ASUS M5G - Acetal + Nickel) (arrived 11/1/12)
> 
> *RADS*:Two(2) Swiftech MCR220-XP eXtreme Performance Dual 120mm Slim Radiator - (MCR220-XP)(arrived 11/1/12)
> 
> *PUMP*: Aquacomputer D5 Pump Motor w/ USB and Aquabus Interface (41093) (arrived 11/1/12)
> 
> *PUMP TOP*: EK D5 X-Top Acetal Pump Top CSQ(arrived 11/7/12)
> 
> *Reservoirs* : Swiftech MCRES Micro Rev. 2(arrived 11/1/12)
> 
> *CPU Bock*: EK Supreme LTX Acetal + Nickel CSQ (arrived 11/1/12)
> 
> *Fittings:* Moonsoon and Bitspower Fittings
> 
> Other components will be added as I go through with the project.
> Comments, questions, critiques, and ideas are welcome!
> 
> *Note: First few pages might confuse you. This build was meant to be a budget HTPC and I had no plan to modify it. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to thank xbournex as well! such a great guy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *NEWEST UPDATE HERE:* Click Here!
> 
> Current state of the build :
> 
> 
> *BEFORE MODS*
> 
> *AFTER MODS*


Your rig is looking simply amazing the modiding is simply awsome,one of the best modding I have ever seen.


----------



## francisw19

Absolutely magnificent work! Very nice attention to detail - it looks great!


----------



## Imglidinhere

Now THAT is what I call a mod!


----------



## NinjaSushi2

That thing is gorgeous... Congrats on winning!!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aniket*
> 
> Your rig is looking simply amazing the modiding is simply awsome,one of the best modding I have ever seen.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisw19*
> 
> Absolutely magnificent work! Very nice attention to detail - it looks great!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> Now THAT is what I call a mod!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> That thing is gorgeous... Congrats on winning!!


Hey guys! Thank you so much!







I appreciate all the compliments.







Just to let you guys know that I have another project ongoing. I have no name for it yet, but it is a scratch build. Link on my sig.







Thanks!


----------



## NismoTyler

This rig is pure ridiculousness. Obviously, in a good way.


----------



## A14M3D

Truly astonishing.


----------



## jtc10512

Not sure if this has been asked before, but where did you get that double wide mATX chassis? AMAZING build btw.








I've been wanting a double wide chassis to have (mod in) dual PSU's to have more power for less $$.

Edit: Totally stupid question. Found answer in "Gear mentioned in this thread".


----------



## EpicPie

This build is beautiful.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> This build is beautiful.


Thank you!









Look who's checking the build!







I hope you're liking the build, Chipp!


----------



## WoshJilliamson

Insane, flawless I love this so much.


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Sorry, I didn't ask for your permission but I submitted this link to Million-Dollar-PC.com


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoshJilliamson*
> 
> Insane, flawless I love this so much.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> Sorry, I didn't ask for your permission but I submitted this link to Million-Dollar-PC.com


Thank you guys!

No problem, but I'm killing your hopes now. I already submitted this on mdpc and Nils of mdpc has seen this build.







At least he told me that this is a true masterpiece and it is super fantastic!


----------



## Blackroush

Awesome.. [email protected]#$%!!!!
Anyway I have a suggestion.. That will be great if you replace that corsair fan emblem at that front with custom plate Red "bitfenix emblem".. That will be more awesome.


----------



## Kusanagi

I never thought of computer porn like this before!!

Seriously, that's probably the most sexy thing i've ever seen that wasn't a woman, a car, or woman on a car!

Kudos


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackroush*
> 
> Awesome.. [email protected]#$%!!!!
> Anyway I have a suggestion.. That will be great if you replace that corsair fan emblem at that front with custom plate Red "bitfenix emblem".. That will be more awesome.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kusanagi*
> 
> I never thought of computer porn like this before!!
> 
> Seriously, that's probably the most sexy thing i've ever seen that wasn't a woman, a car, or woman on a car!
> 
> Kudos


Thank you!!









HAPPY 200K VIEWS!!!!


----------



## adamski07

Prodigious is on ROG site!







http://rog.asus.com/228702013/labels/pc-mods/micro-atx-prodigy-mod-prodigious-by-adamski07/


----------



## MoMurda

Congrats! That is freaking awesome.


----------



## Simplynicko

ok, just going to say that i read all 900 comments twice.

now, the question we have all been asking, to which diety did you sacrifice a lamb to get these unhuman skills? are you telling me all those cuts were with a dremel? my mind is blown. excellent job, i dont think I have ever seen a build like this. all the professional modders just make holes and logical upgrades. this is a whole new design, on a whole other level.

excellent.


----------



## Charris231

Dang! That is sickening!


----------



## Shrimpykins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> ok, just going to say that i read all 900 comments twice.
> 
> now, the question we have all been asking, to which diety did you sacrifice a lamb to get these unhuman skills? are you telling me all those cuts were with a dremel? my mind is blown. excellent job, i dont think I have ever seen a build like this. all the professional modders just make holes and logical upgrades. this is a whole new design, on a whole other level.
> 
> excellent.


I may be wrong but I don't think this was done by hand. And "professional" modders don't just make holes and logical upgrades. Plenty of people turn cases into things that you wouldn't expect and a lot of us start from scratch with raw materials as well.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrimpykins*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> ok, just going to say that i read all 900 comments twice.
> 
> now, the question we have all been asking, to which diety did you sacrifice a lamb to get these unhuman skills? are you telling me all those cuts were with a dremel? my mind is blown. excellent job, i dont think I have ever seen a build like this. all the professional modders just make holes and logical upgrades. this is a whole new design, on a whole other level.
> 
> excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> I may be wrong but I don't think this was done by hand. And "professional" modders don't just make holes and logical upgrades. Plenty of people turn cases into things that you wouldn't expect and a lot of us start from scratch with raw materials as well.
Click to expand...

I will let Adam comment as I am not 100% confident of my memory, but I believe this is all done by dremel.


----------



## adamski07

LOL! I mean what is wrong if it is not all done by hand? Thanks Simplynicko for checking out my build. If you have followed this build log from the start, you would know the answers to your questions. I have given all the details for each mod. I also mentioned the tools I used not long ago. The cuts was done by dremeling(which i have videos in here actually), scrolling, routing, jigsaw, drilling, and the small and difficult cuts for acrylic was done by laser cutter. Plus the tiring sanding and filing of the materials.







A tip for everybody, if you want a detailed work, you must know which tools is appropriate for each work. Not all work can be done by a dremel. I'm just lucky that our garage is packed with all those tools I mentioned.







Lastly, I don't think there's any kind of machine who can design, build, and mod by itself. haha.. Guys, thank to so much for the support!








It was fun building this rig. By the way, please subbed on my new log, a scratch build log. The link is on my sig.


----------



## Nova.

Holy mother of god this is amazing. Very inspiring for someone who is looking to downgrade to a microATX chassis (looking at the 350D). Anyways nice job!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> LOL! I mean what is wrong if it is not all done by hand? Thanks Simplynicko for checking out my build. If you have followed this build log from the start, you would know the answers to your questions. I have given all the details for each mod. I also mentioned the tools I used not long ago. The cuts was done by dremeling(which i have videos in here actually), scrolling, routing, jigsaw, drilling, and the small and difficult cuts for acrylic was done by laser cutter. Plus the tiring sanding and filing of the materials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tip for everybody, if you want a detailed work, you must know which tools is appropriate for each work. Not all work can be done by a dremel. I'm just lucky that our garage is packed with all those tools I mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, I don't think there's any kind of machine who can design, build, and mod by itself. haha.. Guys, thank to so much for the support!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was fun building this rig. By the way, please subbed on my new log, a scratch build log. The link is on my sig.


My memory is like a colander so I have a pretty crappy excuse.


----------



## L D4WG

I think this is the best looking PC ive ever seen....


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Nils is pretty hard to impress and even harder to get onto his website. He does own MDPC sleeving after all.







Though he's a great guy to talk to and his English is flawless! (only if my Deutch was that good!)


----------



## JaredHasNoBrain

Holy balls on a treadmill. Glad I came across this, Not reading all the comments but well done and congratz!


----------



## Ande8118

Just went through all 91 pages! ****! this is AMAZING! words cant event describe this!

i just assembled my first PC ever (17 years old only) in the Standard Prodigy (Black) and though it was cool. no i just want to throw it off a cliff in front of yours!

just.. WOW


----------



## ssnyder28

Absolutely sick build, good job man!


----------



## audioholic

Hey man,
Just saw you on the Asus ROG Facebook page








Am I a little behind??
Clicky for linky


----------



## adamski07

Audioholic, you are little behind.. lol.. btw Asus North America on facebook just featured me on their facebook page









Thanks everyone above!









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151922667537178&set=a.176022947177.159176.115494032177&type=1&theater


----------



## audioholic

Thats the one I think







Not the one I linked ...so I wasnt behind









Edit: Yupp thats the one I saw...they just linked to the ROG site


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Thats the one I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the one I linked ...so I wasnt behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Yupp thats the one I saw...they just linked to the ROG site


lol.. yeah.. they told me weeks ago they will feature my build on ROG site. Then ROG facebook did it first before Asus NA..







and they're waiting for my next project to be featured again on ROG.. lol


----------



## audioholic

Im gonna send you a PM bud


----------



## webdevii

What kind of case are you using here, I have to say I have never seen one quite like that before..

Awesome build btw

Dev


----------



## sayaman22

I can answer this one. The case was a Bitfenix prodigious, though this case has been modded past recognition


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sayaman22*
> 
> I can answer this one. The case was a Bitfenix prodigious, though this case has been modded past recognition


Prodigy**


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webdevii*
> 
> What kind of case are you using here, I have to say I have never seen one quite like that before..
> 
> Awesome build btw
> 
> Dev


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sayaman22*
> 
> I can answer this one. The case was a Bitfenix prodigious, though this case has been modded past recognition


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Prodigy**


hahaha.. BitFenix Prodigious! You are awesome sayaman. BitFenix should name their Prodigy v.2 with that.








@webdevii - Please check the first page.
@bassplayer- Thanks!


----------



## sayaman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> hahaha.. BitFenix Prodigious! You are awesome sayaman. BitFenix should name their Prodigy v.2 with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @webdevii - Please check the first page.
> @bassplayer- Thanks!


D'oh! I meant to say that. I've been banging my head against a few challenges lately (xbox RGH, learning 3d modeling for my next mod, and bitcoins) so sometimes my brain does weird stuff. Thanks for the corrections guys!


----------



## khezier

Big Question i may have missed, were did you pick up the matx backplate for your build.


----------



## Friction

WOW!







After reading through this entire thread, I have to say this is one of the best mods I have ever seen. The only thing I have to say and is only a suggestion, but I think painting the handles/feet the same red would look even cooler.


----------



## dman811

Ya, he is looking for someone with red handles and feet to send them their Prodigy so he can have them and he will make it mATX compatible for them.


----------



## Appl3Kork

@adamski07, is it possible to do SLi with that type of setup? Or will a second card not fit?

Thanks, and great mod! Love the prodigy's!


----------



## xPragzzz

I am really really really really really......jealous :O


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khezier*
> 
> Big Question i may have missed, were did you pick up the matx backplate for your build.


I built it myself using Aluminum sheet. 1/8 is the thickness.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After reading through this entire thread, I have to say this is one of the best mods I have ever seen. The only thing I have to say and is only a suggestion, but I think painting the handles/feet the same red would look even cooler.


Hey, thank you so much. I am still working on getting red ones.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Ya, he is looking for someone with red handles and feet to send them their Prodigy so he can have them and he will make it mATX compatible for them.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Appl3Kork*
> 
> @adamski07, is it possible to do SLi with that type of setup? Or will a second card not fit?
> 
> Thanks, and great mod! Love the prodigy's!


With stock cooler, I dont think it will fit, but it will be fine with watercooled setup.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xPragzzz*
> 
> I am really really really really really......jealous :O












Thank you all for still supporting this build.







Btw, if you guys have time, please rate my Prodigious on modsrigs. here: Rate Prodigious here

Also, please check my scratch build on my sig. I might have another case mod project coming, but it's just a plan. Thank you.


----------



## iaanpermana

it is just very very awesome


----------



## adamski07

New project my friends!







Please subscribe.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1405257/case-mod-project-imagination-cm-storm-trooper-mod-by-adamski07


----------



## timerwin63

Hey, there. Came out of lurker mode to say I love this build







and ask for some advice. I'm pretty new to the whole modding/water cooling scene (as in, planning a µATX Prodigy build), and I was wondering how you painted everything to get the textured look of a standard case. Did you go and get them powder-coated, or was it just spray paint?
Also, 1) How do I cut things as precise as the fan holes in the back of the case above the PSU?
And 2) How do I cannibalize the mesh from my CM Storm Scout, cut it, and mount it cleanly?
Any tips/tricks would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Smoothin

Hey i have may missed it but how thick aluminium do you use for the back of the case and the motherboard tray


----------



## BabylonDown

Amazing build. Who wants to build me a new backplate and motherboard tray? Big $$$$.


----------



## evanso

HI does anyone know what type of paint this guy used?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evanso*
> 
> HI does anyone know what type of paint this guy used?


I KNOW!







thanks for reviving the thread.. lol . I used Montana Black spray paint. It's not as cheap as the other ones you can get at home depot. It costs around $8 each and would recommend using clear coat after using these. They chip very easily once dried so you would need to cover it with clear coat after. goodluck!


----------

